# 2011 reading challenge



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

how many books will you read in 2011? and by read i mean cover to cover without skipping. make your estimate now and then in the new year post up your read books with the number it is, so *eg* if you think you'll read 100 books, for the first book you read in 2011, if it's 'asterix and the secret agent', post up 'asterix and the secret agent (1/100)', then if the next book is 'pride, prejudice and zombies' post up 'pride, prejudice and zombies (2/100)'


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll set myself a more modest total of 20 this year. Said 25 last time and it ain't happening. It's driving into work that does it. I used to read heaps when I got the train in.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

we haven't got through 2010 yet


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we haven't got through 2010 yet


 
how observant you are


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we haven't got through 2010 yet



+1


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 7, 2010)

21-30, that's under 1 every two weeks. is that optimistic?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> +1


 
you don't have to start reading your 2011 books yet, you know


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 7, 2010)

About one a fortnight. Although some will be books I've read before.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> how observant you are


 
I know !


----------



## northern_star (Dec 10, 2010)

i'm gonna join..i've only read four this year (and three of them have been in the last month)...what.a.loser. I blame studying again and 'having' to read making me not want to read to relax..so i'm aiming higher next year. More reading. Less internet.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 31, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> About one a fortnight. Although some will be books I've read before.


 
I always reread books I have enjoyed.

I'm in - it's the diaryesque quality of the thread that I enjoy.


----------



## strung out (Dec 31, 2010)

21-30

i set myself a target of 50 last year and failed miserably, so hopefully i'll have a more attainable figure for 2011


----------



## trashpony (Dec 31, 2010)

I think 21-30 is reasonable for me. I will probably read more than that but really depends on how much other stuff I have to do. I read a lot of trash, just so you know


----------



## zoooo (Dec 31, 2010)

Ooh, this sounds good. 
I'd already decided I'd try to read a book a week this year, so I've picked 51-75.
I've also *just* discovered I actually enjoy crime books, so that should be fun.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 31, 2010)

The internet has really curbed my book-reading ,used to get through a book a week before I got hooked up to the net.Got a load of unread books lying around at home.


----------



## Limejuice (Jan 1, 2011)

21 to 30 is about right. A book every couple of weeks. Steady reading.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 1, 2011)

Set myself a target of 30 books in 2010 and overachieved with 62.

I've set myself a target of 50 books for 2011, with maybe a bit more non-fiction this year.


----------



## Edie (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmmm about 2-5. I'd read more, but I'm so busy with Uni I can't be arsed reading when I've finished studying  I miss books. I'm a slow reader anyway mind.

I want to read a Raymond Chandler book. Icarus said I'd like it.


----------



## Edie (Jan 1, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Set myself a target of 30 books in 2010 and overachieved with 62.
> 
> I've set myself a target of 50 books for 2011, with maybe a bit more non-fiction this year.


 HOW??! How many hours do you read a day? (out of interest) and what kind of books?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 1, 2011)

Edie said:


> HOW??! How many hours do you read a day? (out of interest) and what kind of books?



I'm guessing I read about ten hours a week. (It really depends what I'm reading.) It would be more but for the internet and music. 

In the past I've went through phases of reading a lot and then would go for months without finishing a book. I think this past year it was the Urban 75 2010 Reading Challenge which got me off my arse to read more - or should that be on my arse to read more? - so kudos to the person who thought up the challenge.  I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed reading novels.

Looking at the list of books read in 2010, I definitely lean heavily towards crime fiction and I'm sure there will be more of the same in 2011. I recently discovered the crime novels of Julian Symons, and I want to read them all. I can get greedy like that.

As I'm a sad bastard, cut and pasted below is the books I read in 2010. There's some real gems in there:

Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now: My Difficult 80s by Andrew Collins (1/30)
Darkness, Take My Hand by Dennis Lehane (2/30)
Candide by Voltaire (3/30)
Fever Pitch by Nick Hornby (4/30)
Aberystwyth Mon Amour by Malcolm Pryce (5/30)
Let It Bleed by Ian Rankin (6/30)
No One Belongs Here More Than You by Miranda July (7/30)
The Woman Who Walked Into Doors by Roddy Doyle (8/30)
Hide and Seek by Ian Rankin (9/30)
Rude Kids: The Unfeasible Story of Viz by Chris Donald (10/30)
Right As Rain by George Pelecanos (11/30)
Ragtime by E.L Doctorow (12/30)
A Drink Before The War by Dennis Lehane (13/30)
The Shoe by Gordon Legge (14/30) 
The Distant Echo by Val McDermid (15/30)
Blow Your House Down by Pat Barker (16/30)
Lush Life by Richard Price (17/30)
Division Street: America by Studs Terkel (18/30)
Sacred by Dennis Lehane (19/30)
I Love Me (Who Do You Love?) by Gordon Legge (20/30)
Quite Ugly One Morning by Christopher Brookmyre (21/30)
The Ballad of Peckham Rye by Muriel Spark (22/30)
The Football Man: People and Passions in Soccer by Arthur Hopcraft (23/30)
Two Way Split by Allan Guthrie (24/30) 
Hillbilly Women by Kathy Kahn (25/30)
Being Emily by Anne Donovan (26/30)
The Damned Utd by David Peace (27/30)
Smoking In Bed - Conversations With Bruce Robinson edited by Alistair Owen (28/30)
Now's The Time by John Harvey (29/30)
Hieroglyphics and other stories by Anne Donovan (30/30)
Surviving the Blues: Growing Up in the Thatcher Decade edited by Joan Scanlon (31/30)
Closely Observed Trains by Bohumil Hrabal (32/30)
The Blinder by Barry Hines (33/30)
The House of Sleep by Jonathan Coe (34/30)
Don't Be A Soldier? The Radical Anti-War Movement in North London 1914-1918 by Ken Weller (35/30)
The Complaints by Ian Rankin (36/30)
The Last Party: Britpop, Blair and the Demise of English Rock by John Harris (37/30)
The Big Blowdown by George P. Pelecanos (38/30)
Near Neighbours by Gordon Legge (39/30)
A Firing Offense by George P. Pelecanos (40/30)
Boiling A Frog by Christopher Brookmyre (41/30) 
Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (42/30)
Strip Jack by Ian Rankin (43/30)
Heartland by Anthony Cartwright (44/30)
Little Green Man by Simon Armitage (45/30)
A Darker Domain by Val McDermid (46/30)
From Doon With Death by Ruth Rendell (47/30)
To An Early Grave by Wallace Markfield (48/30)
Shame The Devil by George P. Pelecanos (49/30)
The Gift by David Flusfeder (50/30)
Weekend by William McIlvanney (51/30)
Malvinas Requiem by Rodolfo Fogwill (52/30)
The Man Who Killed Himself by Julian Symons (53/30)
Mr Alfred M.A. by George Friel (54/30)
New Cinema in Britain by Roger Manvell (55/30)
Zoo Station by Ian Walker (56/30) 
The Other Britain edited by Paul Barker (57/30)
Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck (58/30)
Bogue's Fortune by Julian Symons (59/30)
Bloody Confused! by Chuck Culpepper (60/30)
Starter For Ten by David Nicholls (61/30)
Roseanna by Maj Sjowall and Per Wahloo (62/30)


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 1, 2011)

Job No. 1 - finish Origin of Species...grrr (at me, not Darwin).

I'll go for 20 - must admit, its primarily a battle against the internet, and its devouring of my free time.
Must Make Time for reading (he wrote, on the internet  )

My inner chapel puritan means I feel compelled to read stuff that is 'improving'. Gonna read more for 'fun' (I can see my grandmothers disapproving look now)


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 1, 2011)

I chose 70 last time, which I would've done no bother if I hadn't got an internet connection in march.  Only read about 20 in the end.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 1, 2011)

If I still got the train to work I could easily read 50, but as I drive now, and have an excellent internet connection realistically my aim is 25, and that will be books I've had laying around waiting to read for ages.


----------



## districtline (Jan 3, 2011)

last year was a bit slow, only read (finished) about 20 books. should have more time to read this year so 50 is my goal for this year.


----------



## starfish (Jan 3, 2011)

Without checking i think i read around 23 last year so if i can equal or better that then fair enough.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 4, 2011)

I've changed my mind. I think somewhere in between 31-50 is more realistic. I'll go for 35.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 4, 2011)

I only managed to finish one last year (pretty impressive for someone with a degree in literature and philosophy eh?) so I'm hoping to at least double that awesome achievement this year!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

I met my target of 30 last year, but some of them were massive and took ages to read, plus I did less reading during the summer so with that in mind I'm going to go for 40.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

managed 40/50 last year, still going to go for 50 this year


----------



## zoooo (Jan 4, 2011)

Buried by Mark Billingham (1/35)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 4, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Buried by Mark Billingham (1/35)


 

I was wondering who'd be the first off the blocks. Congrats.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha. Thanks!
Rest assured, I will not be reading one book every 4 days.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2011)

i got through about 65 books last year: but i'll see if i can do the ton this year. got two on the trot nearly finished, to get me off to a good start for the year.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm reading a short one next. With pictures.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 4, 2011)

zoooo said:


> I'm reading a short one next. With pictures.


 
Surely graphic novels count?


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I said 21 for 2010 and fell 7 or 8 short.

However, I have bought quite a few books recently and also received some as Christmas presents, some of them fairly short crime novels, so will go for a minimum of 21 again this year.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 4, 2011)

Failed in my attempt to read 62 last year, down to not reading as much as I'd anticipated during my summer holidays. Going for a more manageable 48 this year which is still more than I ended up reading in 2010.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 5, 2011)

A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons *(1/50)*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2011)

I have gone for 21-30 this year as I read about 15 or so last year and want to do better!

eta: It was 19 books, 20 if you count the book I started in 2010 and finished in 2011!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2011)

the operators (james rennie) 1/100
kim (rudyard kipling) 2/100


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 7, 2011)

Under the Dome - Stephen King (1/21)

First King for years, enjoyed it.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 8, 2011)

The Fountainhead - Ayn Rand (1/48)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 8, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons *(1/50)*



A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov *(2/50)*


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 10, 2011)

Lodge - Ginger you're barmy (1/21)
Ballard - Kingdom come (2/21)


----------



## iona (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in. I'd like to go for 100 but I think 70's more realistic. Most of that will be total crap though, as I'm currently working my way through the books we have in the TV room here (live in a shitty hostel) .

Ford County: Stories - John Grisham (1/70)
Marshmallows For Breakfast - Dorothy Koomson (2/70)
My Best Friend's Girl - Dorothy Koomson (3/70)


----------



## abe11825 (Jan 10, 2011)

zoooo said:


> I'm reading a short one next. With pictures.





imposs1904 said:


> Surely graphic novels count?


 
So then Playboy/girl and Hustler shall sureley count?

I said between 6+10, but I'm already on number 4.

I finished _Bowie: Loving The Alien_ by Christopher Sandford on the first of this month. But I started it round the beginning of December.

Therefore, I'll start with the first book read/finished afterwards.

_The Rhino History of Rock n Roll the 70s_ by Byron Preiss *01/10*
_Jim Henson's Return to Labyrinth Volume 1 (v. 1) _ by Jake T Forbes *02/10*
_Jim Henson's Return to Labyrinth Volume 2 (v. 2) _ By Jake T Forbes *03/10*
_Jim Henson's Return to Labyrinth Volume 3 (v. 3) _ by Jake T Forbes *04/10* - currently reading.

by this rate, I'll be starting Volume 4 later tonight and onto something else tomorrow. It's quite possible I'll be doing more than 10, since I read all 12 _Cirque Du Freak_ books in a matter of 3 weeks (was working at the time). I've got about 25 more books to go thru, so who knows. Good little tracker, this is... to see what you've done and can compare with others (in regards to what they might suggest).


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2011)

something which i'm doing this year, is i've bought a moleskin book journal which has space for 156 books, with gaps for title, author, date read, publisher, quotes and opinions. i'll try and fill it out for each book i read and hopefully, i'll have a good record of everything to look back on.


----------



## abe11825 (Jan 11, 2011)

strung out said:


> something which i'm doing this year, is i've bought a moleskin book journal which has space for 156 books, with gaps for title, author, date read, publisher, quotes and opinions. i'll try and fill it out for each book i read and hopefully, i'll have a good record of everything to look back on.


 
That sounds pretty ace. Has it worked well for you (at least so far)? I've not heard of that before. However, I have a "concert journal", which is a spiral bound note book that has a place holder for the concert ticket, a place to write the artist, date, time, who you went went, what you wore, what THEY wore, any opening act, what you'd rate the show, and some other notes. I don't remember what else was on the page because I don't have the book in front of me. But I think that's a nifty idea- sad that I only have 5 or so tickets in it.  

Well, let me update my post from earlier:

_Jim Henson's Return To Labyrinth Volume 3 (v. 3)_ by Jake T Forbes *04/10*
_Jim Henson's Return To Labyrinth Volume 4 (v. 4)_ by Jake T Forbes *05/10*
_An Instance Of The Fingerpost_ by Iain Pears *06/10* - about to start.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2011)

working out ok so far, though i only bought it this afternoon 

just about to finish my first book of the year, so i'll probably be filling out the journal soon enough.


----------



## iona (Jan 11, 2011)

Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - multiple authors (4/70)


----------



## iona (Jan 11, 2011)

Just finished Whores Of The Devil: Witch-hunts And Witch-trials - Erik Durschmied (5/70)

Really interesting for someone who doesn't know much about the subject, but the repetitive doom-mongering and "it was BAD and we should all be ashamed, mmkay?" gets a bit annoying after the first few chapters.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 11, 2011)

1/40 - Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 - South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 - The Death of Grass - John Christopher 

Debating on what to start next...


----------



## pennimania (Jan 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> 1/40 - Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
> 2/40 - South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
> 3/40 - The Death of Grass - John Christopher Debating on what to start next...



Iread that last year part of my apocalyptic jag - i enjoyed it even if it's a bit daft!

1 - Confessions of a Justified Sinner - James Hogg (reread)
2 - Falling - Elizabeth Jane Howard
3- The Sea Change - Elizabeth Jane Howard


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2011)

strung out said:


> something which i'm doing this year, is i've bought a moleskin book journal which has space for 156 books, with gaps for title, author, date read, publisher, quotes and opinions. i'll try and fill it out for each book i read and hopefully, i'll have a good record of everything to look back on.


 
this is what i've got if anyone was interested... http://www.moleskine.co.uk/products/notebooks/passions/book/


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 12, 2011)

I've just ordered one you bastard  I'm going to get told off... 

Looks lovely...


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Iread that last year part of my apocalyptic jag - i enjoyed it even if it's a bit daft!


 
I read the entire thing yesterday on the train. I enjoyed it too, but it could have been twice as long and had at least some character/plot development.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 12, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I read the entire thing yesterday on the train. I enjoyed it too, but it could have been twice as long and had at least some character/plot development.


 I read it in about 2 hours one evening!

It was quite silly and the action was too condensed but I liked the concept of the grass.

I might dig it out and read it again - I gallop through books too quickly.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

pennimania said:


> I read it in about 2 hours one evening!
> 
> It was quite silly and the action was too condensed but I liked the concept of the grass.
> 
> I might dig it out and read it again - I gallop through books too quickly.


 
Oh, the idea of the grass and the journey oop north was good, but I agree - it was pretty silly: "ah well love, you've just been raped and shot the perpetrator, now stop hanging about and let's get moving."


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2011)

1/50  Kraken - China  Mieville.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 1/50  Kraken - China  Mieville.


 
Any good?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Any good?


 
yep, very good, enjoyed it.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 13, 2011)

I need to update last years thread before doing anything on this one!

I think I managed about 50 last year.


----------



## districtline (Jan 13, 2011)

Mohsin Hamid - The reluctant fundamentalist 1/50
Ronald Giphart - Ik ook van jou 2/50


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 13, 2011)

Killing Johnny Fry - Walter Mosely. (1/20). Not his usual stuff, loads of sex.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 13, 2011)

Managed a grand total of 2 novels last year. Gonna raise the bar for 2011 and aim for 12.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep, very good, enjoyed it.


 
I haven't read any of Mieville's work. Any recommendations as to where to start?


----------



## D'wards (Jan 13, 2011)

21-30 for me. Always try and read at least 20  -ive almost made a debilitating OCD from it (furiously reading over december to get me score up)

Who voted 200+? You must read constantly, almost literally, thats 2 books every 3 days - surely you cannot hold a job and read that many.

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I haven't read any of Mieville's work. Any recommendations as to where to start?


 
Perdido Street Station is a good starter I reckon  That was the first one I read


----------



## strung out (Jan 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Perdido Street Station is a good starter I reckon  That was the first one I read


 
the length of that put me off. 1000 pages from a paperback is about three times as long as i'd prefer


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 14, 2011)

The City and The City (which I've just mentioned on another thread) is a good Mieville primer, it's much more compact than his other books, and still manages to contain his various interests wrapped round a neat little detective story. I read it twice in a row, the second time while travelling around Slovakia and Hungary and it caused a bit of a mentle overload in a good way.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 1/50  Kraken - China  Mieville.


 
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.  The first novel I have read on a kindle.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I haven't read any of Mieville's work. Any recommendations as to where to start?


 

Perdido Station, its one of the best novels I've ever read of any genre
Council. The Iron Council, The Scar. I've enjoyed all of them except Un Lun Dun which I gave up on.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 15, 2011)

Cheers people.
I've put Perdido Street Station on my list and I'll look out for a cheap copy.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 16, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov *(2/50)*



Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie *(3/50)*


----------



## abe11825 (Jan 16, 2011)

That Moleskin looks cool! The tabs for putting the books in alphabetical order seem neat, but it reminds me too much of a planner / contact directory. Otherwise it's defo something I'd get.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jan 16, 2011)

First of 2011 was _Hate_, a George Lincoln Rockwell biography.

Next up is _Oriental Despotism: A Comparative Study of Total Power_ by Karl August Wittfogel, after I've dusted off my pseudo-intellectual hat.


----------



## campanula (Jan 16, 2011)

terrible insomniac so 70 sounds feasible.  The Scarab Path -Adrian Tchaikovsky1/70
Old Shrub Roses- Graham S Thomas 2/70, The Slap Christos Tsiolkas 3/70


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2011)

war of the worlds (3/100)
failing intelligence (4/100)


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

1/40 - Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 - South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 - The Death of Grass - John Christopher 

*4/40 - Atomised - Michel Houellebecq*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

1. *Field Grey* - Philip Kerr - excellent


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 18, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> The Fountainhead - Ayn Rand (1/48)


 
2/48 The Comforters - Muriel Spark


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2011)

(being hassled by imposs1904 so here we go)

Against the Law: Labor Protests in China's Rustbelt and Sunbelt - Ching Kwan Lee
Blog Theory - Jodi dean
Criticism of heaven: on Marxism and theology (vol 1) - Roland Boer
The Violence of Financial Capitalism  - Christian Marazzi
The Italian Difference - various
Crisis in the Global Economy - Andrea Fumagalli & Sandro Mezzadra (eds)
Post-Fordism and Its Discontents - Gal Kirn (ed)
A Crime Called Freedom: Writings of Os Cangaceiros, (Vol 1 by Os Cangaceiros
Re-read of considerations on Western Marxism - Perry Anderson (twat)
How Nonviolence Protects The State - Peter Gelderloos
Thurcroft: A village and the miners strike - the people of thurcroft (oral history type thing)
Finally finished the AFA book as well.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 19, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> (being hassled by imposs1904 so here we go)
> 
> Against the Law: Labor Protests in China's Rustbelt and Sunbelt - Ching Kwan Lee
> Blog Theory - Jodi dean
> ...


 

Cheers . . . and I'll keep on hassling you.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

1/50  Kraken - China  Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin. 
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton


----------



## strung out (Jan 20, 2011)

strung out said:


> 1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster


 
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

1/40 - Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 - South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 - The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 - Atomised - Michel Houellebecq

*5/40 - The State of the Art - Iain M Banks*


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 20, 2011)

Do audiobooks count? 

*ducks incoming missiles*


----------



## strung out (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> 1/40 - Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
> 2/40 - South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
> 3/40 - The Death of Grass - John Christopher
> 4/40 - Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
> ...


 
how did you find the death of grass? that's next on my list to read.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 20, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Iread that last year part of my apocalyptic jag - i enjoyed it even if it's a bit daft!
> 
> 1 - Confessions of a Justified Sinner - James Hogg (reread)
> 2 - Falling - Elizabeth Jane Howard
> 3- The Sea Change - Elizabeth Jane Howard


 
4- the Road to Lichfield - Penelope Lively


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

strung out said:


> how did you find the death of grass? that's next on my list to read.



It's a strange little book. 

Very fast-paced and skirts around a lot of details, plus the characters are pretty cold. Although it felt that I was reading half a story I still enjoyed it.

Brilliant apocalyptic idea but not very well implemented.


----------



## october_lost (Jan 21, 2011)

I will try for 30+ though last year I read just over 20 on the account of studying some exercise book which was impossible to finish.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 21, 2011)

strung out said:


> how did you find the death of grass? that's next on my list to read.


 
flawed but definitely worth reading.


----------



## iona (Jan 22, 2011)

Winter's Tale - Mark Helprin (6/70)


----------



## districtline (Jan 23, 2011)

Harry Mulisch - Siegfried (3/50)
Alan Bennett - The Uncommon Reader (4/50)


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm aiming for 31-50. I have a full year of uni to contend with and not being the greatest reader I think I'm aiming high to be honest.
However I have read 2 books already

God is Not Great: How Religion Ruins Everything by Christopher Hitchens
&
Z1N1: The Zombie Pandemic: 2012 Was Just the Beginning by Mitchell Layne Cook 

After reading Z1N1 I have decided to read more zombie fiction as I really do enjoy it. It's a great book btw.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

1/50  Kraken - China  Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin. 
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

1/40 - Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 - South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 - The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 - Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 - The State of the Art - Iain M Banks

*6/40 - The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 24, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland


----------



## strung out (Jan 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> 1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
> 2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut


 
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2011)

A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)

*My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> *My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)*


 
I read that a few years ago, thought it was excellent


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I read that a few years ago, thought it was excellent


 

Brilliant book. Imlach's a wonderful writer.


----------



## districtline (Jan 26, 2011)

Willem Elsschot - Kaas (Cheese) (5/50)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 26, 2011)

A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)

*Confusion Is Next: The Sonic Youth Story by Alec Foege (5/50)*


----------



## pennimania (Jan 26, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 4- the Road to Lichfield - Penelope Lively


 
5 The Stand - Stephen King (more apocalyptic tosh - one day I will run out of it)  realised that Swann Song by Robert Mc Commell is a huge rip off of this book. Surprised King didn't sue him.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 26, 2011)

Just finished zima blue and now I'm reading 2666, so 

book number ? -> zima blue
book number ?+1 -> 2666


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> 1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
> 2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
> 3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle


 
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf

jeez, that was really hard work. cracking concept, and i can see why it's considered a classic, but i find woolf's writing style to be really tough getting to grips with. didn't enjoy unfortunately, despite really wanting to.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 5 The Stand - Stephen King (more apocalyptic tosh - one day I will run out of it)  realised that Swann Song by Robert Mc Commell is a huge rip off of this book. Surprised King didn't sue him.


 
The Stand is fucking awesome


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2011)

by the way, do plays count for this? if we read them, rather than go to see them, obviously.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 26, 2011)

4/50 my idea of fun - will self


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 26, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 2/48 The Comforters - Muriel Spark


 
3/48 The Giro Playboy - Michael Smith


----------



## pennimania (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> The Stand is fucking awesome


 
well - it's better than some I've read recently


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> by the way, do plays count for this? if we read them, rather than go to see them, obviously.


 
imo they do


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

pennimania said:


> well - it's better than some I've read recently


 
I didn't like the whole Christianity theme, but the 100 or so pages where everybody starts rioting and the Army go nuts is just fucking awesome.


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> imo they do


 
yeah, thought so. i think i put a play or two down last year too. some of them take longer to read than a novel anyway!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 27, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by strung out
> by the way, do plays count for this? if we read them, rather than go to see them, obviously.





drcarnage said:


> imo they do



I agree. It's a *book reading* challenge. In theory, you could include the Serbo-Croat/English dictionary . . . if you happened to read it from cover to cover.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

strung out said:


> by the way, do plays count for this? if we read them, rather than go to see them, obviously.


 
imo they do, as do poetry books -


----------



## strung out (Jan 27, 2011)

strung out said:


> 1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
> 2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
> 3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
> 4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf


 
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome


----------



## pennimania (Jan 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I didn't like the whole Christianity theme, but the 100 or so pages where everybody starts rioting and the Army go nuts is just fucking awesome.


 
are we thinking of the same book? 

post plague US - strange evil man - goodies holed up in Boulder - nnastiness in vegas?  I don't remember an army at all - they're all dead.

Perhaps I didn't read it properly 

should add that there is more than one version of this - the one I read is VERY long, apparently he was originally made to edit it massively.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin. 
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo 
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand

UNBROKEN - very difficult book to put down - has hollywood movie written all over it - delinquent kid discovers running - manages to get a place at the 36 Olympics at 19 and almost win a medal - breaks records at mile - joins American Airforce, gets shot down, drifts for 46 days in the pacific - captured by the Japanese - POW - horrendously treated - then the path to recovery after the war -


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2011)

strung out said:


> 1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
> 2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
> 3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
> 4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
> 5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome



6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce

three books in three days. booya!


----------



## pennimania (Jan 28, 2011)

strung out said:


> 6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
> 
> three books in three days. booya!


 
The Black Cloud, Tom's Midnight Garden and Swallows and Amazons are all old friends of mine


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 29, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland 
4/50 my idea of fun - will self 
5/50 how the dead live - will self


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 29, 2011)

4/48 One Day - David Nicholls


----------



## pennimania (Jan 29, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 5 The Stand - Stephen King (more apocalyptic tosh - one day I will run out of it)  realised that Swann Song by Robert Mc Commell is a huge rip off of this book. Surprised King didn't sue him.


 
6 Diaries 1915 -1919 Virginia Woolf


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2011)

(1/20) Life - Keith Richards


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 29, 2011)

6/50 concrete island - j g ballard


----------



## mango5 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've only just discovered this thread  Expecting 30 reads, hoping for more.

1/30 Kraken - China Mieville


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 30, 2011)

> 1/30 God is Not Great: How Religion Ruins Everything - Christopher Hitchens
> 2/30 Z1N1: The Zombie Pandemic: 2012 Was Just the Beginning - Mitchell Layne Cook



3/30 Apocalypse of the Dead - Joe McKinney  

I've changed my tactic a bit and will from now on only read Zombie fiction for the rest of the year. I love it too much.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 4/48 One Day - David Nicholls



Worth reading?

I read his Starter For Ten last year and really enjoyed it.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 31, 2011)

7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2011)

strung out said:


> 1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
> 2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
> 3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
> 4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
> ...


 
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht

great start to january! four of those are for my course, but i'm happy to have done so many with relatively few problems.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 31, 2011)

I've not voted but the netless nights kipping round my bros for work purposes are giving me a strong showing so far. I've done

Vintage Stuff Tom Sharpe

Eye of the Storm Peter Radcliff

Prefect (re read, counts?)

Dipped in and out of others but they are reference/history/srsbssns books and I was info mining so doesn't count.

3 houseclearances over the next week so I expect an influx of random books to beef up my total. I'll vote at the end of the year.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 31, 2011)

8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self


----------



## Belushi (Jan 31, 2011)

'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 31, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> Confusion Is Next: The Sonic Youth Story by Alec Foege (5/50)



*Document and Eyewitness: an Intimate History of Rough Trade by Neil Taylor (6/50)*


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 31, 2011)

Belushi said:


> 'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)


 
One of my faves. What _do_ you do with a vastly iniquitous caste system that has actual tangible proof of heaven?


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2011)

look to windward is in my top 10 books ever. brilliant imo.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman

*7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin. 
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo 
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 

bought a load of cheap Jo Nesbo books for the kindle - enjoying them


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 2, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self 
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self 
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self 
*9/50 cock and bull -will self*


----------



## PopCulture (Feb 2, 2011)

1/25 Getting to Happy- Terry McMillian. I've been trying to get into book number two for a couple of weeks now. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
> 2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
> 3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
> 4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
> ...


 

Tell me about Kraken. Does it display Chinas usual obsession with feral geograpy?


----------



## Scrofula (Feb 2, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Tell me about Kraken. Does it display Chinas usual obsession with feral geograpy?


 
Yes, and then some. Also odd religions. Ending is kinda shonky in places, but overall a great read.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Tell me about Kraken. Does it display Chinas usual obsession with feral geograpy?


 
Thought it was more about religion than his other books - but a lot of similar themes - otherworldy, parallel worlds,etc


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong

*9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick (re read)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> war of the worlds (3/100)
> failing intelligence (4/100)


 
the heroes (5/100)
the snowman (6/100)


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 4, 2011)

1/20 Hate: George Lincoln Rockwell and the American Nazi Party -  William H. Schmaltz 

2/20 Oriental Despotism: A Comparative Study of Total Power - Karl August Wittfogel.

3/20 Afghanistan's Two-Party Communism: Parcham and Khalq - Anthony Arnold


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 5, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self 
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self 
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self 
9/50 cock and bull -will self
*10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
*


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 5, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*A Question of Blood by Ian Rankin (Reread) (7/50)*


----------



## strung out (Feb 6, 2011)

strung out said:


> 1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
> 2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
> 3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
> 4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
> ...


 
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher

blimey, completely agree with pennimania and drcarnage about what a weird book it is. don't really like the idea that in a post apocalyptic era, everyone turns into mercenary, murdering, heartless rapists. having said that, some great ideas and the story had me pretty gripped. like drcarnage said though, feels like half a story, with too much characterisation and plot left out.


----------



## october_lost (Feb 6, 2011)

1/30 Dream and the Destiny - Alexander Cordell
2/30 The Federacion Anarquista Uruguaya (FAU): Crisis, Armed Struggle and Dictatorship, 1967 to 1985 - ed. Paul Sharkey
3/30 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 6, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Worth reading?
> 
> I read his Starter For Ten last year and really enjoyed it.


 
It's alright i suppose


----------



## D'wards (Feb 7, 2011)

D'wards said:


> 1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
> 2/21 - Life by Keith Richards


3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 7, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Clandestines: The Pirate Journals of an Irish Exile by Ramor Ryan (8/50)*


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 7, 2011)

Not sure how many I will read this year but so far my reading has been

1 Kraken - China Mieville
2 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
3 another book but I can't remember which one
4 yet another book that I can't remember what it was

I am currently reading Crash by JG Ballard and The Fall by Albert Camus but as I hope to be back on the bike fairly soon my reading rate will go down a bit


----------



## maya (Feb 7, 2011)

_Before_ my degree nightmare, I used to read about 2-3 (sometimes 4 or 5) books every week plus consulting/skim-reading sections from 5-10 more for referencing/ entertainment purposes... Sounds like a dream now! 
Now it's all ultra boring prescribed tomes for my lectures, and *if* I'm lucky enough to be up to date with my coursework, I'll *maybe* manage to get through _one_ book a week, plus a few pieces in non-fiction collections, mostly lightweight stuff... 

My goal is to be such an industrious student that I can plow though 2 books of my own choice a week to get away from the mind-numbingly dull coursebooks a bit. But a miracle is needed if that is to happen, 'cause I have no talent whatsoever for half the subjects I take, and need to work like mad just to stay afloat...Yay.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 7, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
*11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. *Field Grey* - Philip Kerr - excellent


 
2. *The Whisperers* - John Connelly - very good


----------



## strung out (Feb 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> 1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
> 2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
> 3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
> 4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
> ...


 
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor

jesus, Roll of thunder, Hear My Cry is a harrowing read for a children's book. unbelievable stuff, recommended read for anyone. felt like i'd been put through a mangle after reading it though.


----------



## Cid (Feb 8, 2011)

Slow start (lots of late nights working), bloody good though:

1/35 _The Plague_ - Albert Camus

I'm thinking of starting _War and Peace_, so might not hit my target...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the heroes (5/100)
> the snowman (6/100)


 
the redbreast 7/100
hearts in atlantis 8/100


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 9, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Drama City by George Pelecanos (9/50)*


----------



## Old Gergl (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm starting this a bit late but I've read a couple already. My target is 35, one a week(ish) with extra time for skipping through stuff/not reading 'properly' later in the year when I go back to school. There'll probably be some rereads in there.

Surface Detail - Iain M Banks (1/35)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 9, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
*12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland*


----------



## Belushi (Feb 10, 2011)

'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 10, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
*13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut*


----------



## D'wards (Feb 11, 2011)

D'wards said:


> 1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
> 2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
> 3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier


4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 11, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 4/48 One Day - David Nicholls


 
5/48 The Thing on the Doorstep and Other Weird Stories - HP Lovecraft


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the heroes (5/100)
> the snowman (6/100)


 


Pickman's model said:


> the redbreast 7/100
> hearts in atlantis 8/100


 
You seem to have appropriated my reading list as these are all on my books to read radar


----------



## machine cat (Feb 12, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick (re read)

*10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville*

On recommendations from people on this thread


----------



## marty21 (Feb 13, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
*8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 13, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
*14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 13, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
*15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the redbreast 7/100
> hearts in atlantis 8/100


 
nemesis (nesbo) 9/100


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> nemesis (nesbo) 9/100



I enjoyed that - you're reading a lot of Nesbo as well atm, enjoying him?


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 15, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> 11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy



Great book that, stayed in my mind for ages after I read it.


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm hoping to read 30 this year. Managed about 20 last time round.

so far:

1/30 Lewis Grassic Gribbon - Sunset Song
2/30 Stefan Zweig - Chess
3/30 The Burial at Thebes translated by Seamus Heaney


----------



## Belushi (Feb 15, 2011)

'The Sun Also Rises' Hemingway (4/12)


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 16, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Case Histories by Kate Atkinson (10/50)*


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 16, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> 1/20 Hate: George Lincoln Rockwell and the American Nazi Party -  William H. Schmaltz
> 
> 2/20 Oriental Despotism: A Comparative Study of Total Power - Karl August Wittfogel.
> 
> 3/20 Afghanistan's Two-Party Communism: Parcham and Khalq - Anthony Arnold



4/20 Falling Out of Touch: A Study on Vietnamese Communist Policy Towards an Emerging Cambodian Communist Movement, 1930-1975 - Thomas Engelbert & Christopher E. Goscha.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> 4/20 Falling Out of Touch: A Study on Vietnamese Communist Policy Towards an Emerging Cambodian Communist Movement, 1930-1975 - Thomas Engelbert & Christopher E. Goscha.


 
you need to break that up and read some mills and boon or something 

strangely tempted by the Falling Out of Touch one - studied Nam at uni.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 16, 2011)

It's specialist and nerdy material for sure, but useful for enhancing an understanding of why things went sour between them.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 16, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
*16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 16, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 5/48 The Thing on the Doorstep and Other Weird Stories - HP Lovecraft


 
6/48 How I Paid For College - Marc Acito


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 17, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*'77 Sulphate Strip by Barry Cain (11/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 17, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
*17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut *


----------



## strung out (Feb 17, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor

*11/30 We - Yevgeny Zamyatin*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
*9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> nemesis (nesbo) 9/100


 
grandville (10/100)
grandville mon amour (11/100)
unnatural history (12/100)
the devil's star (13/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 18, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*A Man Called Jones by Julian Symons (12/50)*


----------



## districtline (Feb 19, 2011)

Michael Lewis - Moneyball (6/50)


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 19, 2011)

Privet districtline.  You the Swede who used to post somewhere else?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 19, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut 
*18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut*


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 20, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Shakespeare Wrote For Money by Nick Hornby (13/50)*


----------



## petee (Feb 20, 2011)

1/20 the lost revolution (hanley and millar)
2/20 land and revolution (campbell)
3/20 a voice from old new york (auchincloss)
4/20 on the irish waterfront (fisher)

not included are books half read and abandoned (state and revolution (lenin); holidays on ice (sedaris))


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 20, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
*19/50 player one - douglas coupland*


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 20, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> 1/20 Hate: George Lincoln Rockwell and the American Nazi Party - William H. Schmaltz
> 
> 2/20 Oriental Despotism: A Comparative Study of Total Power - Karl August Wittfogel.
> 
> ...



5/20 I, Phoolan Devi: The Autobiography of India's Bandit Queen


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 21, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Football Dynamo: Modern Russia and the People’s Game by Marc Bennetts (14/50)*


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 22, 2011)

heinous seamus said:


> 1/30 Lewis Grassic Gribbon - Sunset Song
> 2/30 Stefan Zweig - Chess
> 3/30 The Burial at Thebes translated by Seamus Heaney



4/30 Sons and Lovers - D H Lawrence


----------



## Belushi (Feb 24, 2011)

'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 24, 2011)

Bit late in the game but. 

Ham on Rye - Charles Bukowski
The Jungle - Upton Sinclair

Currently at uni so hardly any time to read for fun, well maybe not so much a lack of time, but I keep thinking any reading outside of my reading list is just another form of procrastination. I'll aim for 24 and see how I get along.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson (15/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 24, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
*20/50 porno - irvine welsh*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 24, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 6/48 How I Paid For College - Marc Acito



7/48 The Cone Gatherers - Robin Jenkins


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

1. generation A - douglas coupland
2. 1984 - george orwell


----------



## strung out (Feb 26, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin

*12/30 The Chrysalids - John Wyndham*


----------



## machine cat (Feb 26, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick (re read)
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville

*11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - HG Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C. Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
*10/50 - The Leopard - Jo Nesbo*

got through all the Nesbo books in a few weeks - now have to wait for another one - read them all on the Kindle, which is proving my favourite gadget at the moment.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 27, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
*21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> grandville (10/100)
> grandville mon amour (11/100)
> unnatural history (12/100)
> the devil's star (13/100)


 
the redeemer (14/100)
leviathan rising (15/100)
human nature (16/100)


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 27, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 7/48 The Cone Gatherers - Robin Jenkins


 
8/48 Ten Storey Love Song - Richard Milward


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 28, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...


 


*Crisis? What Crisis?: Britain in the 1970s by Alwyn Turner (16/50)*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> *Crisis? What Crisis?: Britain in the 1970s by Alwyn Turner (16/50)*


 
read that a while ago, I think there's an urban75 connection - the author might post here - but I've had a search on here and can't find anything


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> read that a while ago, I think there's an urban75 connection - the author might post here - but I've had a search on here and can't find anything



I think he does post here. And I'm sure it's the case that I first heard about the book via a Urban 75 thread. 

Really enjoyed it and would recommend the book to anyone interested in the 70s, whether it be for its high politics or its low sitcoms. Now I just have to see if I can get a cheapish edition of his 80s follow up, 'Rejoice, Rejoice'.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> I think he does post here. And I'm sure it's the case that I first heard about the book via a Urban 75 thread.
> 
> Really enjoyed it and would recommend the book to anyone interested in the 70s, whether it be for its high politics or its low sitcoms. Now I just have to see if I can get a cheapish edition of his 80s follow up, 'Rejoice, Rejoice'.



I enjoyed it, I'm a child of the 70s - so al lthe stuff I remember happening as a kid - 3 days week,. miner's strike, power cuts,etc - were very familiar , haven't read the follow up yet, but keep meaning to.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50  The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
*11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb* 

A hackney novel - interesting if you know hackney - but it was all talk and no real plot - just talking about the London experience-without really getting anywhere.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 1, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
*22/50 dorian an imitation - will self*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the redeemer (14/100)
> leviathan rising (15/100)
> human nature (16/100)


 
evolution expects (17/100)


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 2, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> 1/20 Hate: George Lincoln Rockwell and the American Nazi Party - William H. Schmaltz
> 
> 2/20 Oriental Despotism: A Comparative Study of Total Power - Karl August Wittfogel.
> 
> ...



6/20 How Pol Pot Came to Power: Colonialism, Nationalism, and Communism in Cambodia, 1930-1975; Second Edition - Ben Kiernan


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50  The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
*12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis*


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card

*15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks*


----------



## D'wards (Mar 4, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 5, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
*23/50 martin amis - dead babies*


----------



## october_lost (Mar 6, 2011)

october_lost said:


> 1/30 Dream and the Destiny - Alexander Cordell
> 2/30 The Federacion Anarquista Uruguaya (FAU): Crisis, Armed Struggle and Dictatorship, 1967 to 1985 - ed. Paul Sharkey
> 3/30 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada


 
4/30 Germinal - Emile Zola
5/30 Common Ground in a Liquid City - Matt Hern
6/30 Come Hell or High Water - Delfina Vannucci and Richard Singer


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 6, 2011)

Being hassled to update again:

Identity and Violence - Amartya Sen (13)
The Color of Welfare: How Racism Undermined the War on Poverty -Jill Quadagno
Cyberculture Theorists: Manuel Castells and Donna Haraway - David Bell
Value Struggles and Global Capital - Massimo de Angelis
Morning Star: surrealism, marxism, anarchism, situationism, utopia - Michael Lowy
Felix Guattari: Thought, Friendship and Vision Cartography - Franco Beradi (bifo)
After Modern Art - David Hopkins
On Television - Bordieu
Subjectivity: Theories of the Self from Freud to Haraway - Nick Mansfield
The Natural History of the Bible - David Hillel
Global warming: A short Intro - Mark Maslin
Criticism of heaven: on Marxism and theology: Vol 2 Roland Boer
Outlaws of the Sertao: Writings of Os Cangaceiros Vol 2
The Wages of Whiteness: Race and the Making of the American Working Class - Dave Roediger 
Unsocial Europe: Social Protection or Flexploitation (re-read)  - Anne Gray (27)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 6, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
*24/50 valis - philip k dick*


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 8, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Powerplays: Trevor Griffiths in Television by Mike Poole and John Wyver (17/50)*


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 8, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> 1/20 Hate: George Lincoln Rockwell and the American Nazi Party - William H. Schmaltz
> 
> 2/20 Oriental Despotism: A Comparative Study of Total Power - Karl August Wittfogel.
> 
> ...



7/20 The Samlaut Rebellion and its Aftermath, 1967-70: The Origins of Cambodia's Liberation Movement, Parts 1 & 2 - Ben Kiernan


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> evolution expects (17/100)


 
four past midnight (18/100)


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 8, 2011)

1) Generation A - Douglas Coupland

Shamefully the first book I've read this year.  Wasn't impressed either.  It was ok for the first half then when just progresses to all the characters sitting around telling each other short stories.  If I wanted to read a short story collection I wouldn't pick up a novel, and the stories weren't even good.  Kind of skimmed towards the end but I'm still counting it.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 9, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> 1) Generation A - Douglas Coupland
> 
> Shamefully the first book I've read this year.  Wasn't impressed either.  It was ok for the first half then when just progresses to all the characters sitting around telling each other short stories.  If I wanted to read a short story collection I wouldn't pick up a novel, and the stories weren't even good.  Kind of skimmed towards the end but I'm still counting it.


 
i liked it


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 9, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
*25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> four past midnight (18/100)


 
country of my skull (19/100)


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 9, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Under the Dome - Stephen King (1/21)



(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse 
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 9, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 8/48 Ten Storey Love Song - Richard Milward


 
9/48 Moondust: In Search of the Men Who Fell to Earth - Andrew Smith


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham

*13/30 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> 1) Shoplifting from American Apparel - Tao Lin
> 2) Late Victorian Holocausts: El Nino Famines and the Making of the Third World - Mike Davis
> 3) Socialists and the Capitalist Recession & 'The Basic Ideas of Karl Marx' - Ernest Mandel
> 4) Psychogeography (Pocket Essentials) - Merlin Coverley
> ...


 
either you're on the rock or you're making this up.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> either you're on the rock or you're making this up.


 
Been unemployed since mid January. I am not doing a whole lot else at the moment.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> 20)The Qur'an



That's a mightily impressive list but I have to ask: how long did it take you read The Qur'an?

Just thinking about it gives me a headache.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 2. *The Whisperers* - John Connelly - very good


 
3. *Matter* - Iain M. Banks

I seem to be a bit slow starting this year, only 3 books in the first two and a bit months. My reading mojo is not quite up to scratch


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not a particularly fast reader and nor do i read particularly often. So about a book a month.

1/12 - Mugabe, by Martin Meredith

2/12 - The Wonga Coup: Guns, Thugs and a Ruthless Determination to Create Mayhem in an Oil-Rich Corner of Africa, by Adam Roberts


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 10, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
*26/50 the drought - j g ballard*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> Been unemployed since mid January. I am not doing a whole lot else at the moment.


 
on the rock then


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 11, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*The Mysteries of Pittsburgh by Michael Chabon (18/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 12, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
*27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick*


----------



## Belushi (Mar 12, 2011)

'Surface Detail' Iain M Banks (6/12)

'To Have and Have Not' Hemingway (7/12)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50  The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
*13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> country of my skull (19/100)


 
the london satyr (20/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 13, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Miami Blues by Charles Willeford (19/50)*


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 13, 2011)

> 1/30 Lewis Grassic Gribbon - Sunset Song
> 2/30 Stefan Zweig - Chess
> 3/30 The Burial at Thebes translated by Seamus Heaney
> 4/30 DH Lawrence - Sons and Lovers



5/30 William Faulkner - The Sound and the Fury
6/30 William Faulkner - As I Lay Dying


----------



## D'wards (Mar 13, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman


----------



## districtline (Mar 14, 2011)

Siri Hustvedt - What I Loved (7/50)
Sofi Oksanen - Purge (8/50)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50  The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
*14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart *


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 14, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
*28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard*


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks

*16/40 The Scar - China Mieville*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 15, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
*29/50 high-rise - j g ballard*


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 17, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Border Crossing by Pat Barker (20/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 17, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
*30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 17, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
*31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard*


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 

*17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein*


----------



## strung out (Mar 19, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein

*14/30 Howl and Other Poems - Allen Ginsberg*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 20, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
*32/50 crash - j g ballard*


----------



## october_lost (Mar 20, 2011)

7/30 The Shock Doctrine


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50  The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
*15/50 - Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne  *


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the london satyr (20/100)


 
the doorway to summer (21/100)
afterlives (22/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 23, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Stone Over Water by Carl MacDougall (Reread) (21/50)*


----------



## strung out (Mar 23, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg

*15/30 Behold the Man - Michael Moorcock*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 24, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
*33/50 grits - niall griffiths *


----------



## pennimania (Mar 25, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 6 Diaries 1915 -1919 Virginia Woolf


 
I have been very  lax about updating this thread 

I will try to do better.


7 Romeo and Juliet - William Shakespeare
8 Rosemary's Baby - Ira levin
9 Son of Rosemary - not bad for a sequel- very disconcerting imo
10 Will in the World - Stephen Greenblatt
11 Lucifer's Hammer - Niven and Pourcelle
12 The Brontes - Juliet Barker
13 Instead of a Letter - Diana Athill

there are more...... I've already forgotten some of them


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton



Have you read Endurance: Shackleton's Incredible Voyage by Alfred Lansing? Is excerpts from various diaries kept by men on the expedition. Is an excellent read.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 26, 2011)

'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (8/12)


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 27, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-Fascist Action by Sean Birchall (22/50)*


----------



## D'wards (Mar 28, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman 
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Have you read Endurance: Shackleton's Incredible Voyage by Alfred Lansing? Is excerpts from various diaries kept by men on the expedition. Is an excellent read.


  I read that a while ago, very good book. There's a museum in Oxford, the Polar museum which has a lot of Polar exploration stuff in it - I went there a few months ago, it was freezing outside, seemed a good time to see a Polar exhibition - it was boiling inside


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 28, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm not a particularly fast reader and nor do i read particularly often. So about a book a month.
> 
> 1/12 - Mugabe, by Martin Meredith
> 
> 2/12 - The Wonga Coup: Guns, Thugs and a Ruthless Determination to Create Mayhem in an Oil-Rich Corner of Africa, by Adam Roberts


 
3/12 - Nothing to Envy, by Barbara Demick

There's some seriously fast readers on these here forums.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

4. *The Snowman* - Jo Nesbo, enjoyed it until the end when it all went a bit silly!


----------



## idumea (Mar 28, 2011)

1/50 - The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi
2/50 - Punk Rock by Steven Waters
3/50 - That Face by Polly Stenham
4/50 - Jerusalem by Jez Butterworth
5/50 - The London Pigeon Wars by Patrick Neate
6/50 - Riddley Walker by Russell Hoban


----------



## strung out (Mar 28, 2011)

i just bought the windup girl the other day. did you enjoy it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the doorway to summer (21/100)
> afterlives (22/100)


 
flashman and the mountain of light (23/100)


----------



## strung out (Mar 28, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock

*16/30 Mortal Engines - Philip Reeve*


----------



## idumea (Mar 29, 2011)

> i just bought the windup girl the other day. did you enjoy it?



I half-enjoyed it. It had some unique world-building, but was marred by what I felt like were some pretty glaring misogynist and orientalist cliches that made reading it a bit unpleasant in parts. The prose was massively variable, too.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 29, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths 
*34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis*


----------



## machine cat (Mar 29, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 

*18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks*


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 29, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*One Good Turn by Kate Atkinson (23/50)*


----------



## strung out (Mar 29, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve

*17/30 Junk - Melvin Burgess*


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks

*19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> flashman and the mountain of light (23/100)


 
the devil's acre (24/100)


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> 3/12 - Nothing to Envy, by Barbara Demick
> 
> There's some seriously fast readers on these here forums.


 
not particularly, where we differ is we read the books word by word rather than letter by letter


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 1, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
*35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard*


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess

*18/30 The Other Side of Truth - Beverley Naidoo*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 1, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 9/48 Moondust: In Search of the Men Who Fell to Earth - Andrew Smith


 
10/48 The Elegant Universe - Brian Greene.

Back to novels now I think


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50  The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 - Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50- Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne


----------



## strung out (Apr 3, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo

*19/30 The Body Snatchers - Jack Finney*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
*17/50 Jar City - Arnaldur Indridason *


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 5, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
*36/50 hello america - j g ballard*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the devil's acre (24/100)


 
the sword of albion (25/100)
the one from the other (26/100)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> 1/50 crime - irvine welsh
> 2/50 the book of dave - will self
> 3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
> 4/50 my idea of fun - will self
> ...


 
where do you get the time ?


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 8, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Rosa by Jonathan Rabb  (24/50)*

Excellent crime thriller set in the aftermath of the German Revolution, and speculating on the murders of Luxemburg, Liebknecht and Jogiches.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 8, 2011)

How do you all feel about rereading books - do they count toward the total?

I myself have a target of 21, with 1 reread allowed a year


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> where do you get the time ?


 
well i quit drinking, smoking and drug taking so i didnt have much else to do. been to see kyuss twice this week and have worked 50 hours so ive only managed to read 50 pages of empire of the sun by j g ballard so far this week.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 8, 2011)

D'wards said:


> How do you all feel about rereading books - do they count toward the total?
> 
> I myself have a target of 21, with 1 reread allowed a year



I have no problem with including rereads as part of the year total. I've reread a couple of books this year, and they date from 5-10 years ago so it's almost like reading them anew.


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 8, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse 
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
*(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais *


----------



## pennimania (Apr 8, 2011)

pennimania said:


> I have been very  lax about updating this thread
> 
> I will try to do better.
> 
> ...



14 Song in Stone - Iain Banks
15 - about 5 books by Wilbur Smith which all fade into each other except for *WARLOCK* 
  absolute nonsense - I know more about Ancient Egypt than this bloke and I don't know much.  Read these because they were in the teachers' house I stay in during the week and had run out of everything else.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 9, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> 1/20 Hate: George Lincoln Rockwell and the American Nazi Party - William H. Schmaltz
> 
> 2/20 Oriental Despotism: A Comparative Study of Total Power - Karl August Wittfogel.
> 
> ...



Property of Communists: The Urban Housing Program from Stalin to Khrushchev - Mark B. Smith


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2011)

Very quiet month, mostly reading journals and articles - did manage 3 short ones though:

The Marxian Concept of Capital and the Soviet Experience  - Paresh Chattopadhyay
Revaluating the Third Reich - eds Jane Caplan and Thomas Childers
Empire and Imperialism: A critical reading of Empire - Atilio A Boron (30)


----------



## TruXta (Apr 9, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Very quiet month, mostly reading journals and articles - did manage 3 short ones though:
> 
> The Marxian Concept of Capital and the Soviet Experience  - Paresh Chattopadhyay
> Revaluating the Third Reich - eds Jane Caplan and Thomas Childers
> Empire and Imperialism: A critical reading of Empire - Atilio A Boron (30)


 
A bit of light bed-side reading?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 9, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy

*20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the sword of albion (25/100)
> the one from the other (26/100)


 
the quiet flame (27/100)


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 10, 2011)

miniGMgoit in reading challenge fail


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> miniGMgoit in reading challenge fail


 
it's not a good weekend for you, is it?


----------



## districtline (Apr 10, 2011)

Mohsin Hamid - The reluctant fundamentalist 1/50
Ronald Giphart - Ik ook van jou 2/50 
Harry Mulisch - Siegfried (3/50)
Alan Bennett - The Uncommon Reader (4/50) 
Willem Elsschot - Kaas (Cheese) (5/50) 
Michael Lewis - Moneyball (6/50) 
Siri Hustvedt - What I Loved (7/50)
Sofi Oksanen - Purge (8/50) 
*Milton Osborne - Southeast Asia: An Introductory History (9/50)
Gustave Flaubert - Madame Bovary (10/50)*


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> A bit of light bed-side reading?


 
I'm going to read a novel this week.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not a good weekend for you, is it?


----------



## D'wards (Apr 11, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman 
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 11, 2011)

districtline said:


> Milton Osborne - Southeast Asia: An Introductory History



Also get his The French Presence in Cochinchina and Cambodia: Rule and Response (1859-1905)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 11, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
*37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard*


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney

*20/30 The Graveyard Book - Neil Gaiman*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
*18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the quiet flame (27/100)


 march violets (28/100)


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy

*21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers -  Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> march violets (28/100)


 
the pale criminal (29/100)


----------



## D'wards (Apr 15, 2011)

Would reading Watchmen or Romeo and Juliet count as a book read? I can't decide


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 15, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
*38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 15, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 9/48 Moondust: In Search of the Men Who Fell to Earth - Andrew Smith


 
10/48 Kieron Smith Boy - James Kelman


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2011)

D'wards said:


> Would reading Watchmen or Romeo and Juliet count as a book read? I can't decide


 
yes. i've counted a chekhov play in my total


----------



## pennimania (Apr 16, 2011)

I counted Romeo and Juliet 

I mUST update this threadf - have read about 30 that I haven't put down - forgotten half of them already


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 16, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
*39/50 running wild - j g ballard*


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 16, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Bucket of Tongues by Duncan McLean (Reread) (25/50)*


----------



## strung out (Apr 17, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman

*21/30 Paradise - Abdulrazak Gurnah*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the pale criminal (29/100)


 
german requiem (30/100)


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 18, 2011)

strung out said:


> 17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess



thats where i got my username  great book


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell

*23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 4. *The Snowman* - Jo Nesbo, enjoyed it until the end when it all went a bit silly!


 
5. *The Man in the Moss *- Phil Rickman, alright but a bit sluggish at times. Was glad when I finished it!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 19, 2011)

'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (9/12)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
*19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst*


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 21, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Thank You, Jeeves by P.G. Wodehouse (26/50)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> german requiem (30/100)


 
field gray (31/100)


----------



## districtline (Apr 21, 2011)

Haruki Murakami - Kafka on the Shore (11/50)


----------



## pennimania (Apr 21, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 14 Song in Stone - Iain Banks
> 15 - about 5 books by Wilbur Smith which all fade into each other except for *WARLOCK*
> absolute nonsense - I know more about Ancient Egypt than this bloke and I don't know much.  Read these because they were in the teachers' house I stay in during the week and had run out of everything else.


 
16 - A Candle for St Jude - Rumer Godden
17 - Three Score Years and Ten - Angela Thirkell
18 - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep - Philip K Dick (re-read)


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 21, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Woman in The Dark by Dashiell Hammett (27/50)*


----------



## petee (Apr 21, 2011)

petee said:


> 1/20 the lost revolution (hanley and millar)
> 2/20 land and revolution (campbell)
> 3/20 a voice from old new york (auchincloss)
> 4/20 on the irish waterfront (fisher)



5/20 delusions of gender (fine)
6/20 you must remember this: an oral history of manhattan (kisseloff)


----------



## strung out (Apr 21, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah

*22/30 Waiting for Godot - Samuel Beckett
23/30 The Ghost Road - Pat Barker
24/30 Kiss of the Spider Woman - Manuel Puig*


----------



## districtline (Apr 22, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Also get his The French Presence in Cochinchina and Cambodia: Rule and Response (1859-1905)


 
Hm, think I'll wait with that one. His tedious writing style didn't really appeal to me... Currently working my way through Philip Short's Pol Pot "biography" instead.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 22, 2011)

districtline said:


> Hm, think I'll wait with that one. His tedious writing style didn't really appeal to me... Currently working my way through Philip Short's Pol Pot "biography" instead.



It's good, Short's book.  A fair bit is based on research and interviews he did with former senior, and French-speaking, KR members and their associates.  

Off the top of my head, I remember him shying away a little from the effect the war had on their ideological outlook and political organisation, and the insecure mass base of support for their failed revolution (after they defeated the Republic, the wannabes used a Khmer version of war communism for developing the productive forces needed for building a modern, industrialised society in a compressed time-scale) although he isn't lazy in just vaguely  blaming it on Maoism and, inaccurately, on the Cultural Revolution.  It's different to non-academic books on the subject, in that he doesn't believe what happened was genocide.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
*20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 22, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
*40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard*

sweet ten book off my target, didnt think i would read this many considering i only read about twenty last year


----------



## strung out (Apr 22, 2011)

innit. i think i managed about 15 last year which is why i reduced my target to 30. just starting my 25th book!


----------



## petee (Apr 22, 2011)

petee said:


> 5/20 delusions of gender (fine)
> 6/20 you must remember this: an oral history of manhattan (kisseloff)



7/20 revenge of the lawn (brautigan)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> field gray (31/100)


 
if the dead rise not (32/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 23, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Studs Terkel: A Life In Words by Tony Parker (28/50)*


----------



## machine cat (Apr 25, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks

*24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey*


----------



## D'wards (Apr 26, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman 
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski 
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 27, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
*41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if the dead rise not (32/100)


floating dragon (33/100)
introducing the toff (34/100)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 29, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
*42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> 1/50 crime - irvine welsh
> 2/50 the book of dave - will self
> 3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
> 4/50 my idea of fun - will self
> ...


 
you should be careful you don't overdose on the ballard


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you should be careful you don't overdose on the ballard


 
only got three of his novels left to read and they havent arrived yet. i think he's pretty awesome, he has written some amazing books. think im gonna get back on the vonnegut once ive finished with ballard.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 30, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*The Lonely Londoners by Sam Selvon (29/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 1, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
*43/50 media control - noam chomsky*


----------



## D'wards (May 1, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman 
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski 
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 2, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
*44/50 grey area - will self*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 3, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
*45/50 ubik - philip k dick*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 3, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*City of Thieves by David Benioff (30/50)*

Excellent novel. Recommended.


----------



## strung out (May 3, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig

*25/30 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick*


----------



## districtline (May 4, 2011)

Peter Weiss - The Aesthetics of Resistance, volume 1 (12/50)
Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist (13/50)


----------



## idumea (May 4, 2011)

1/50 - The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi
2/50 - Punk Rock by Steven Waters
3/50 - That Face by Polly Stenham
4/50 - Jerusalem by Jez Butterworth
5/50 - The London Pigeon Wars by Patrick Neate
6/50 - Riddley Walker by Russell Hoban 

*7/50 - In the Miso Soup by Ryu Murakami*

I'm finding it increasingly difficult to finish reading anything.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> floating dragon (33/100)
> introducing the toff (34/100)


 
a dark matter (35/100)


----------



## D'wards (May 5, 2011)

Seems most of us are ahead of the game - i have done half of mine, and we are only 1/3 into the year - great success.

Some of us well ahead in fact (dunno how you find the time)

Anyone well behind and doesn't think they'll make it?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 5, 2011)

D'wards said:


> Seems most of us are ahead of the game - i have done half of mine, and we are only 1/3 into the year - great success.
> 
> Some of us well ahead in fact (dunno how you find the time)
> 
> Anyone well behind and doesn't think they'll make it?


 
i only have five more then i wont read another book until next year.


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
*21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 5, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i only have five more then i wont read another book until next year.


 

Nah, you should reread them all again.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a dark matter (35/100)


 
paths of glory (36/100)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 7, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Nah, you should reread them all again.



im not reading the same books, i will some more books that i havent read. i was only joking when i said i wouldnt read anything else this year.


----------



## petee (May 7, 2011)

petee said:


> 7/20 revenge of the lawn (brautigan)


8/20 hiroshima (hersey)


----------



## colbhoy (May 8, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse 
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais 
*(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell*


----------



## pennimania (May 8, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 16 - A Candle for St Jude - Rumer Godden
> 17 - Three Score Years and Ten - Angela Thirkell
> 18 - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep - Philip K Dick (re-read)


 
19 In This House of Brede - Rumer Godden
20 Poems and Prose - Gerard Manley Hopkins


----------



## imposs1904 (May 9, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Character Parts by John Mortimer (31/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 9, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
*46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> paths of glory (36/100)


 
assignment gestapo (37/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (May 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> assignment gestapo (37/100)



Disqualified from your own thread for not listing the authors.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Disqualified from your own thread for not listing the authors.


 
i never said anything about listing the authors. this thread's more an aide memoire to keep a tab on where you stand in relation to your target. we're not using aacr2 here, you know.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 9, 2011)

I'm joking you silly sod, but as well as it being an aide memoire - which is why I also like this thread - it's interesting to see what other people are reading.

*Off to google *aarc2**


----------



## machine cat (May 10, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 

*25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds*


----------



## strung out (May 10, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick

*26/30 The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester*


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester

*27/30 The Jungle Book - Rudyard Kipling*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 11, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Hazell Plays Solomon by P.B Yuill (32/50)*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> assignment gestapo (37/100)


 
ogpu prison (38/100)


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> ogpu prison (38/100)


 
Ah Sven...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Ah Sven...


 
yeh, haven't read him since about 1990


----------



## D'wards (May 11, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman 
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski 
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express - Agatha Christie


----------



## petee (May 11, 2011)

petee said:


> 8/20 hiroshima (hersey)


9/20 working class new york (freeman)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 11, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
*47/50 junk mail - will self*


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 12, 2011)

8/20 - Mongolia: Politics, Economics and Society - Alan J. K. Sanders

(Part of a Commie regimes series, so short, comprehensive overview of the now-defunct MPR.)


----------



## imposs1904 (May 12, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Hazell and the Three-Card Trick by P.B Yuill (33/50)*

Terry Venables should have stuck with the crime fiction.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> ogpu prison (38/100)


 
a rage in harlem (39/100)


----------



## strung out (May 13, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling

*28/30 Tau Zero - Poul Anderson*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 15, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
*48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self*


----------



## D'wards (May 15, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman 
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski 
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express - Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakami


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a rage in harlem (39/100)


 
the satan bug (40/100)


----------



## Belushi (May 17, 2011)

'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 17, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
*49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins*


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
*22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 18, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
*50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson*

yay 50 books XD


----------



## D'wards (May 18, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> yay 50 books XD



I hereby increase your target to 100 books, and Mr Strung Out to 60 books. You have 7 months 2 weeks - get reading lads.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 18, 2011)

D'wards said:


> I hereby increase your target to 100 books, and Mr Strung Out to 60 books. You have 7 months 2 weeks - get reading lads.



+1


----------



## imposs1904 (May 18, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*When Will There Be Good News? by Kate Atkinson (34/50)*


----------



## D'wards (May 18, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> *When Will There Be Good News? by Kate Atkinson (34/50)*


 
And i hereby increase yours to 70


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the satan bug (40/100)


 
shadow's son (41/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (May 18, 2011)

D'wards said:


> And i hereby increase yours to 70


 

We're expecting a newborn within the week, so I don't think I can even guarantee 35 at this point.


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2011)

D'wards said:


> I hereby increase your target to 100 books, and Mr Strung Out to 60 books. You have 7 months 2 weeks - get reading lads.


 
yeah, wasn't expecting to do quite so well at this when i made my target. i'll probably slow down when i stop being a student in 2 weeks though.


----------



## D'wards (May 18, 2011)

Fair do's you twos. Congratulations Imposs - i should imagine you'll have trouble reaching your original target once the bairn arrives.

I do find the world of work interferes hugely with my reading - although that may not be a problem soon


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> shadow's son (41/100)


 
the woods are dark (42/100)


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds

*26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 20, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
*51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis*


----------



## petee (May 20, 2011)

petee said:


> 9/20 working class new york (freeman)


10/20 conservatives without conscience (dean)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 21, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
*52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine*


----------



## petee (May 22, 2011)

petee said:


> 10/20 conservatives without conscience (dean)


11/20 lassie come-home (knight)


----------



## districtline (May 22, 2011)

Philip Short - Pol Pot: Anatomy of a Nightmare (14/50)
Klas Östergren - Stora svenskar och fattiga riddare (15/50)
James Joyce - Dubliners (16/50)


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
*23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins *


----------



## imposs1904 (May 23, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Inspector Ghote Caught in Meshes by H.R.F. Keating (35/50)*

Fucking awful. The worst 25 cents I've ever spent on a book.


----------



## petee (May 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton


for another perspective:
Mrs Chippys Last Expedition


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins 
*24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd *

fascinating book, just  came out, someone bought it for me as a gift  - explores what happens under London - rivers, the tube, cabling, bunkers,etc


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

petee said:


> for another perspective:
> Mrs Chippys Last Expedition



 

might put it on my amazon wish list


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the woods are dark (42/100)


 
out with the lights and other tales (43/100)
monte cassino (44/100)


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins 
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville

*27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 26, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*This Little Ziggy by Martin Newell (36/50)*


----------



## districtline (May 26, 2011)

Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer (17/50)


----------



## imposs1904 (May 27, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (37/50)*


----------



## pennimania (May 27, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 19 In This House of Brede - Rumer Godden
> 20 Poems and Prose - Gerard Manley Hopkins


 
21 American Apocalypse -Nova
22- Afterlight- Alex Scarrow (I know, but I'm still addicted to apocalyptica )
23- Last Diaries (re-read)  Alan Clark
24- A Reader's Guide to Gerard Manley Hopkins - Norman MacKenzie


----------



## D'wards (May 28, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman 
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski 
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express - Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi - Yann Martel


----------



## petee (May 29, 2011)

petee said:


> 11/20 lassie come-home (knight)


12/20 divided we stand (darton)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 29, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
*53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 30, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
*54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> out with the lights and other tales (43/100)
> monte cassino (44/100)


 
war (45/100)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 5. *The Man in the Moss *- Phil Rickman, alright but a bit sluggish at times. Was glad when I finished it!


 
6. *The Heroes* - Joe Abercrombie. Okay but not as good as his pervious books and slightly repetative imo


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 1, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Right Ho, Jeeves by P.G. Wodehouse (38/50)*


----------



## Belushi (Jun 1, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12) 
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12) 
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12) 
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12) 
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12) 
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12) 
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12) 
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12) 
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12) 
*'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel 

*28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 4, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
*55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 5, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Mystery Man by Bateman (39/50)*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins 
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
*26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin*


----------



## idumea (Jun 6, 2011)

1/50 - The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi
2/50 - Punk Rock by Steven Waters
3/50 - That Face by Polly Stenham
4/50 - Jerusalem by Jez Butterworth
5/50 - The London Pigeon Wars by Patrick Neate
6/50 - Riddley Walker by Russell Hoban
7/50- In the Miso Soup by Ryu Murakami

*8/50: The Stars by Destination - Alfred Bester
9/50: Zoo City - Lauren Beukes*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 7, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Netherland by Joseph O'Neill (40/50)*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel 
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks

*29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban *


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> war (45/100)


 
a game of thrones (46/100)


----------



## D'wards (Jun 8, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman 
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski 
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 8, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*The Man On The Balcony by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (41/50)*


----------



## petee (Jun 8, 2011)

petee said:


> 12/20 divided we stand (darton)


 
13/20 a free soil - a free people: the anti-rent war in delaware county (kubik)


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 9, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> *Right Ho, Jeeves by P.G. Wodehouse (38/50)*



It is good fun isn't it?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 10, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> It is good fun isn't it?



I'm looking to read more.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2011)

I read really quick, I get through 3-4 books a week if I get the chance, not including the one or so books a week I now have to read for my uni stuff....


----------



## pennimania (Jun 10, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 21 American Apocalypse -Nova
> 22- Afterlight- Alex Scarrow (I know, but I'm still addicted to apocalyptica )
> 23- Last Diaries (re-read)  Alan Clark
> 24- A Reader's Guide to Gerard Manley Hopkins - Norman MacKenzie


 
25-The Last Day- Glen  Kleier
26- Ballet- Cecil Beaton
27 Diaries -the 60's Cecil Beaton - I am in love with Mr Beaton at the moment. 'Malice in Wonderland'


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 10, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 10/48 Kieron Smith Boy - James Kelman


 
11/48 Sexus - Henry Miller
12/48 The Master and Margarita - Mikhail Bulgarov
13/48 Why England Lose - Simon Kuper and Stefan Szymanski
14/48 What Sport Tells Us About Life - Ed Smith


----------



## petee (Jun 10, 2011)

petee said:


> 13/20 a free soil - a free people: the anti-rent war in delaware county (kubik)


14/20 the brain that changes itself (doidge) (assigned at work)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 11, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Orwell Remembered by Audrey Coppard and Bernard Crick (42/50)*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 12, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 11/48 Sexus - Henry Miller
> 12/48 The Master and Margarita - Mikhail Bulgarov
> 13/48 Why England Lose - Simon Kuper and Stefan Szymanski
> 14/48 What Sport Tells Us About Life - Ed Smith


 
15/48 Blink - Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 13, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*The Laughing Policeman by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (43/50)*


----------



## idumea (Jun 13, 2011)

idumea said:


> 1/50 - The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi
> 2/50 - Punk Rock by Steven Waters
> 3/50 - That Face by Polly Stenham
> 4/50 - Jerusalem by Jez Butterworth
> ...



*10/50: Embassytown - China Mieville*


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 13, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> 1/12 - Mugabe, by Martin Meredith
> 2/12 - The Wonga Coup: Guns, Thugs and a Ruthless Determination to Create Mayhem in an Oil-Rich Corner of Africa, by Adam Roberts
> 3/12 - Nothing to Envy, by Barbara Demick
> 
> There's some seriously fast readers on these here forums.



Managed a couple more.

4/12 Them, by Jon Ronson

5/12 Others, by James Herbert.

Still miles behind schedule.


----------



## petee (Jun 13, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Them
> 
> Others


do i detect a theme?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 13, 2011)

petee said:


> do i detect a theme?



Haha


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 14, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse 
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais 
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
*(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate*


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 15, 2011)

The tunnels one seems interesting.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Whatever Love Means by David Baddiel (44/50)*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel 
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban

*30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy*


----------



## pennimania (Jun 16, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 25-The Last Day- Glen  Kleier
> 26- Ballet- Cecil Beaton
> 27 Diaries -the 60's Cecil Beaton - I am in love with Mr Beaton at the moment. 'Malice in Wonderland'


28 The Enigma of Arrival - VS Naipaul
29 The Third man - Peter Mandelson


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 16, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Lamb by Bernard MacLaverty (Reread) (45/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 16, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
*56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace*


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson

*29/30 Neuromancer - William Gibson*

really really really hated this book. started off promising, but i just felt the story had no structure or cohesion after the first quarter of the book. some brilliant and original ideas (for its time) but i couldn't wait to leave it behind.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 19, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
*57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins 
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
*27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin*

my rate is slowing down due to these  epics!


----------



## D'wards (Jun 21, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman 
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski 
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan
16/21 - Dune by Frank Herbert


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a game of thrones (46/100)


 
a clash of kings (47/100)
a storm of swords part 1 (48/100)
a storm of swords part 2 (49/100)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel 
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy 

*31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross*


----------



## Belushi (Jun 25, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12) 
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12) 
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12) 
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12) 
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12) 
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12) 
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12) 
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12) 
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12) 
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12) 
*'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12)*


----------



## districtline (Jun 25, 2011)

Mohsin Hamid - The reluctant fundamentalist 1/50
Ronald Giphart - Ik ook van jou 2/50 
Harry Mulisch - Siegfried (3/50)
Alan Bennett - The Uncommon Reader (4/50) 
Willem Elsschot - Kaas (Cheese) (5/50) 
Michael Lewis - Moneyball (6/50) 
Siri Hustvedt - What I Loved (7/50)
Sofi Oksanen - Purge (8/50) 
Milton Osborne - Southeast Asia: An Introductory History (9/50)
Gustave Flaubert - Madame Bovary (10/50) 
Haruki Murakami - Kafka on the Shore (11/50) 
Peter Weiss - The Aesthetics of Resistance, volume 1 (12/50) 
Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist (13/50) 
Philip Short - Pol Pot: Anatomy of a Nightmare (14/50) 
Klas Östergren - Stora svenskar och fattiga riddare (15/50) 
James Joyce - Dubliners (16/50)
Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer (17/50)
*Amos Oz - How to Cure a Fanatic (18/50)
Guy de Maupassant - Boule de Suif (19/50)
Michael Lewis - Liar's Poker (20/50)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 25, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*I Love You, Beth Cooper by Larry Doyle (46/50)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a clash of kings (47/100)
> a storm of swords part 1 (48/100)
> a storm of swords part 2 (49/100)


 
feast for crows (50/100)
six graves to munich (51/100)


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 27, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse 
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais 
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate 
*(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham*


----------



## districtline (Jun 27, 2011)

Tariq Ali - The Obama Syndrome: Surrender at Home, War Abroad (21/50)


----------



## petee (Jun 28, 2011)

petee said:


> 14/20 the brain that changes itself (doidge) (assigned at work)


 
15/20 the russian revolution (service)


----------



## petee (Jun 28, 2011)

districtline said:


> Tariq Ali - The Obama Syndrome: Surrender at Home, War Abroad (21/50)


 
how was that?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 29, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12) 
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12) 
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12) 
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12) 
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12) 
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12) 
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12) 
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12) 
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12) 
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12) 
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12) 
*'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins 
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
*28/50 - A Storm of Swords  1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> feast for crows (50/100)
> six graves to munich (51/100)


 
celtic soccer crew (52/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 30, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...


 
*Up in the Old Hotel and Other Stories by Joseph Mitchell (47/50)*

A 700 page omnibus of four of Mitchell's books  . . . but I guess I'll just count it as the one book.


----------



## petee (Jul 1, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Up in the Old Hotel


that one is on my 'someday' list


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel 
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy 
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross

*31/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh*


----------



## pennimania (Jul 1, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 28 The Enigma of Arrival - VS Naipaul
> 29 The Third man - Peter Mandelson


 
30 Just William - Richmal Crompton - hilarious - I'm going to read them all - we've got most of them here 
31 Mrs Milburn's Diary - clara milburn - wartime home front stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 6. *The Heroes* - Joe Abercrombie. Okay but not as good as his pervious books and slightly repetative imo



7. *The Death Instinct *- Jed Rubenfeld. A bit dull tbh, was glas when I'd finished it


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 4, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse 
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais 
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate 
(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham 
*(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder*


----------



## strung out (Jul 5, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson

*30/30 Man Plus - Frederik Pohl*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 5, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Leave It to Psmith by P.G. Wodehouse (48/50)*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 7, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 15/48 Blink - Malcolm Gladwell


 
16/48 We Need To Talk About Kevin - Lionel Shriver
17/48 The Lazarus Vendetta - Robert Ludlum
18/48 The Bedroom Secrets of the Master Chefs - Irvine Welsh
19/48 Maribou Stork Nightmares -Irvine Welsh
20/48 Neither Here nor There - Bill Bryson
21/48 Fear and Trembling - Amelie Nothomb


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins 
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords  1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
*29/50 - A Storm of Swords  2: Blood and Gold  - George R R Martin*


----------



## petee (Jul 9, 2011)

petee said:


> 15/20 the russian revolution (service)


16/20 a time to keep silence (leigh fermor)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 9, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*The Day of the Jack Russell by Bateman (49/50)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> celtic soccer crew (52/100)


 
strumpet city (53/100)


----------



## D'wards (Jul 10, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan
16/21 - Dune by Frank Herbert
17/21 - The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon by Stephen King


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 11, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...


 
*The Pothunters by P. G. Wodehouse (50/50)*

Wodehouse's first published novel (1902). Maybe a bit too tally ho for my liking but an interesting curio nonetheless.


----------



## strung out (Jul 11, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl

*31/50 Use of Weapons - Iain M Banks*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 12, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 12, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 16/48 We Need To Talk About Kevin - Lionel Shriver
> 17/48 The Lazarus Vendetta - Robert Ludlum
> 18/48 The Bedroom Secrets of the Master Chefs - Irvine Welsh
> 19/48 Maribou Stork Nightmares -Irvine Welsh
> ...


 
22/48 A Certain Chemistry - Mil Millington


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel 
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy 
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
31/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh

*32/40 The City and the City - China Mieville*


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks

*32/50 A Voyage to Arcturus - David Lindsay*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 14, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
*58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
65/100 great apes - will self
66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle*


----------



## D'wards (Jul 14, 2011)

So, would  Lord of the Rings be 3 books or one? I have one book with all 3 in...


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 15, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50) *


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 16, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse 
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais 
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate 
(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham 
(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder 
*(11/21) Pronto - Elmore Leonard*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> strumpet city (53/100)


 
the caspian gates (54/100)


----------



## D'wards (Jul 16, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan
16/21 - Dune by Frank Herbert
17/21 - The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon by Stephen King
18/21 - Scar Tissue by Anthony Kiedis


----------



## pennimania (Jul 16, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 30 Just William - Richmal Crompton - hilarious - I'm going to read them all - we've got most of them here
> 31 Mrs Milburn's Diary - clara milburn - wartime home front stuff



32 The Good Companions - JB Priestley


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 19, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 19, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 22/48 A Certain Chemistry - Mil Millington


 
23/48 Number 9 Dream - David Mitchell
24/48 If You Liked School You'll Love Work - Irvine Welsh
25/48 Londonstani - Gautam Malkani
26/48 Girl meets boy - Ali Smith


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel 
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy 
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
31/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
32/40 The City and the City - China Mieville 

*33/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien*


----------



## idumea (Jul 20, 2011)

> 1/50 - The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi
> 2/50 - Punk Rock by Steven Waters
> 3/50 - That Face by Polly Stenham
> 4/50 - Jerusalem by Jez Butterworth
> ...



11/50: The Astonishing Life of Octavian Nothing, Traitor to the Nation - M T Anderson.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 20, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 23/48 Number 9 Dream - David Mitchell
> 24/48 If You Liked School You'll Love Work - Irvine Welsh
> 25/48 Londonstani - Gautam Malkani
> 26/48 Girl meets boy - Ali Smith


 
27/48 Hope for Newborns - Rodge Glass


----------



## Belushi (Jul 21, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12) 
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12) 
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12) 
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12) 
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12) 
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12) 
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12) 
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12) 
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12) 
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12) 
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12) 
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 22, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 23, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Divorcing Jack by Colin Bateman (55/50)*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 7. *The Death Instinct *- Jed Rubenfeld. A bit dull tbh, was glas when I'd finished it



8. *Chasm City *- Alastair Reynolds. Excellent, really enjoyed it, loved the way he brought all the strands of the story together.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 24, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 27/48 Hope for Newborns - Rodge Glass


 
28/48 A Chancer - James Kelman


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 25, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Matters of Life & Death & Other Stories by Bernard MacLaverty (56/50)*


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel 
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy 
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
31/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
32/40 The City and the City - China Mieville 
33/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien 
*
34/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien*


----------



## idumea (Jul 25, 2011)

idumea said:


> 1/50 - The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi
> 2/50 - Punk Rock by Steven Waters
> 3/50 - That Face by Polly Stenham
> 4/50 - Jerusalem by Jez Butterworth
> ...



*12 / 50: The Knife of Never Letting Go - Patrick Ness*


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 26, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse 
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais 
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate 
(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham 
(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder 
(11/21) Pronto - Elmore Leonard 
*(12/21) Lady Killer - Ed McBain*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins 
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords  1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords  2: Blood and Gold  - George R R Martin
*30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin*


----------



## starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Am only on my 13th. Need to pick up the pace, or read shorter books.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 27, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*The Fire Engine That Disappeared by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (57/50)*

Wonderful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the caspian gates (54/100)


 the human factor (55/100)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 27, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
65/100 great apes - will self
66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
*67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins 
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords  1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords  2: Blood and Gold  - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin 
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 29, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
65/100 great apes - will self
66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
*68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson*


----------



## pennimania (Jul 29, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 32 The Good Companions - JB Priestley


 
33      84 Charing Cross Road - Helene Hanff
34     The Duchess Of Bloomsbury  - Helene Hanff


----------



## petee (Jul 30, 2011)

petee said:


> 16/20 a time to keep silence (leigh fermor)


 
17/20 city of falling angels (behrendt)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 30, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Of Wee Sweetie Mice and Men by Colin Bateman (58/50)*


----------



## pennimania (Jul 31, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 33      84 Charing Cross Road - Helene Hanff
> 34     The Duchess Of Bloomsbury  - Helene Hanff


 
35 Experience - Martin Amis
36 Landgirls   - Angela Huth


----------



## D'wards (Jul 31, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Megrimal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan
16/21 - Dune by Frank Herbert
17/21 - The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon by Stephen King
18/21 - Scar Tissue by Anthony Kiedis 
19/21 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 1, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Three-Pipe Problem by Julian Symons (1/50)
> A Country Doctor's Notebook by Mikhail Bulgakov (2/50)
> Chilly Scenes of Winter by Ann Beattie (3/50)
> My Father and other Working-Class Football Heroes by Gary Imlach (4/50)
> ...



*Billy Liar by Keith Waterhouse (59/50)*


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel 
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy 
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
31/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
32/40 The City and the City - China Mieville 
33/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien 
34/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien 

*36/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the human factor (55/100)


 
horns (56/100)


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher 
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville 
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein 
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey 
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel 
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy 
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville 
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien 
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien 
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein

*38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin*


----------



## Belushi (Aug 3, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12) 
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12) 
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12) 
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12) 
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12) 
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12) 
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12) 
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12) 
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12) 
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12) 
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12) 
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
*'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo 
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart 
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins 
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords  1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords  2: Blood and Gold  - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin 
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
*32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 4, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*Brecht's Mistress by Jacques-Pierre Amette (60/50)*


----------



## districtline (Aug 4, 2011)

Siri Hustvedt - The Enchantment of Lily Dahl (22/50)
Daniel Kehlmann - Fame: A Novel in Nine Episodes (23/50)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 4, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
2/50 the book of dave - will self
3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
4/50 my idea of fun - will self
5/50 how the dead live - will self
6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
9/50 cock and bull -will self
10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
19/50 player one - douglas coupland
20/50 porno - irvine welsh
21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
23/50 martin amis - dead babies
24/50 valis - philip k dick
25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
26/50 the drought - j g ballard
27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
32/50 crash - j g ballard
33/50 grits - niall griffiths
34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
36/50 hello america - j g ballard
37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
39/50 running wild - j g ballard
40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
43/50 media control - noam chomsky
44/50 grey area - will self
45/50 ubik - philip k dick
46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
47/50 junk mail - will self
48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
65/100 great apes - will self
66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
*69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins*


----------



## strung out (Aug 4, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay

*33/50 The Crystal World - J G Ballard*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> 1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
> 2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
> 3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
> 4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
> ...


 
what did you think of the crystal world?


----------



## strung out (Aug 4, 2011)

i enjoyed it, but it is very much like The Drought and The Drowned World, in that some kind of environmental disaster leads the main character on a mysterious journey of discovery, meeting a selection of slightly odd and morally ambiguous people along the way. the images ballard portrays are fantastic and so rich, and there's a real sense of psychological tension that pervades the whole book.

like i said, very similar to some of ballard's other ideas, but i don't think it suffers for that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 8. *Chasm City *- Alastair Reynolds. Excellent, really enjoyed it, loved the way he brought all the strands of the story together.



9. *Alone in Berlin* - Hans Fallada. Moving, beautiful and also horrific at times. One of the best books I have read for a long, long time.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> i enjoyed it, but it is very much like The Drought and The Drowned World, in that some kind of environmental disaster leads the main character on a mysterious journey of discovery, meeting a selection of slightly odd and morally ambiguous people along the way. the images ballard portrays are fantastic and so rich, and there's a real sense of psychological tension that pervades the whole book.
> 
> like i said, very similar to some of ballard's other ideas, but i don't think it suffers for that.


 
ive read all his novels apart from kingdom come and millennium people, have you read any of his short stories?


----------



## strung out (Aug 4, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> ive read all his novels apart from kingdom come and millennium people, have you read any of his short stories?


 
those are two that i haven't read, though they are sitting on my bookshelf waiting to be read at some point! i've got the myths of the near future selection of short stories too, but haven't got round to reading that yet either.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 5, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*One Man, One Murder by Jakob Arjouni (61/50)*


----------



## Belushi (Aug 5, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12) 
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12) 
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12) 
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12) 
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12) 
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12) 
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12) 
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12) 
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12) 
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12) 
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12) 
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)
*'Submarine' Joe Dunthorne (15/12)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> horns (56/100)


a dance with dragons (57/100)


----------



## pennimania (Aug 8, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 35 Experience - Martin Amis
> 36 Landgirls - Angela Huth


 
37   The Life of Kingsley Amis - Zachary Leader - yet another deeply unpleasant but entertaining literary character. I only started to read this because Elizabeth Jane Howard's account of their marriage horrified me so much I wanted to hear another side to the story.

I'm going to read his letters next - the book is as wide as my thigh (and that's wide) 

How did these people find the time to write all those letters - with heavy duty drinking duties never neglected?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin

*39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 9, 2011)

> Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*Pigeon English by Stephen Kelman (62/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 9, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
 2/50 the book of dave - will self
 3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
 4/50 my idea of fun - will self
 5/50 how the dead live - will self
 6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
 7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
 8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
 9/50 cock and bull -will self
 10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
 11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
 12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
 13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
 14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
 15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
 16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
 17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
 18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
 19/50 player one - douglas coupland
 20/50 porno - irvine welsh
 21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
 22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
 23/50 martin amis - dead babies
 24/50 valis - philip k dick
 25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
 26/50 the drought - j g ballard
 27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
 28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
 29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
 30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
 31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
 32/50 crash - j g ballard
 33/50 grits - niall griffiths
 34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
 35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
 36/50 hello america - j g ballard
 37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
 38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
 39/50 running wild - j g ballard
 40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
 41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
 42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
 43/50 media control - noam chomsky
 44/50 grey area - will self
 45/50 ubik - philip k dick
 46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
 47/50 junk mail - will self
 48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
 49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
 50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
 51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
 52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
 53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
 54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
 55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
 56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
 57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
 58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
 59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
 60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
 61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
 62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
 63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
 64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
 65/100 great apes - will self
 66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
 67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
 68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
 69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​*70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
*​


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard

*34/50 Hothouse - Brian Aldiss*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 10, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Started Early, Took My Dog by Kate Atkinson (63/50)              * Read 62 books last year, so if I've already bested that total this year by the middle of August. I'd love to reach three figures by the end of the year . . . but it probably won't happen.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 10, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> *Started Early, Took My Dog by Kate Atkinson (63/50) * Read 62 books last year, so if I've already bested that total this year by the middle of August. I'd love to reach three figures by the end of the year . . . but it probably won't happen.



well done


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 12, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*Bad Haircut - Stories of the Seventies by Tom Perrotta (64/50)*


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 12, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse 
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais 
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate 
(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham 
(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder 
(11/21) Pronto - Elmore Leonard 
(12/21) Lady Killer - Ed McBain
*(13/21) Cuba Libre - Elmore Leonard*​


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
*32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens*
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 12, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 28/48 A Chancer - James Kelman


29/48 Japrocksampler - Julian Cope


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
> 2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
> 3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
> 4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
> ...


you've not read dance with dragons yet then


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you've not read dance with dragons yet then


not yet, all those in a row, I took a break - will read it eventually.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not yet, all those in a row, I took a break - will read it eventually.


i read them in one big marathon

can't wait for the next one


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i read them in one big marathon
> 
> can't wait for the next one


I have enjoyed them - did read a load in a row


----------



## strung out (Aug 13, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss

*35/50 The Player of Games - Iain M Banks*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 13, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh​2/50 the book of dave - will self​3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland​4/50 my idea of fun - will self​5/50 how the dead live - will self​6/50 concrete island - j g ballard​7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self​8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self​9/50 cock and bull -will self​10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut​11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy​12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland​13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut​14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick​15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis​16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks​17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut​18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut​19/50 player one - douglas coupland​20/50 porno - irvine welsh​21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh​22/50 dorian an imitation - will self​23/50 martin amis - dead babies​24/50 valis - philip k dick​25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut​26/50 the drought - j g ballard​27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick​28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard​29/50 high-rise - j g ballard​30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey​31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard​32/50 crash - j g ballard​33/50 grits - niall griffiths​34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis​35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard​36/50 hello america - j g ballard​37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard​38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard​39/50 running wild - j g ballard​40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard​41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard​42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard​43/50 media control - noam chomsky​44/50 grey area - will self​45/50 ubik - philip k dick​46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut​47/50 junk mail - will self​48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self​49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins​50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson​51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis​52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine​53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins​54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut​55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac​56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace​57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney​58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa​59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis​60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis​61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self​62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell​63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard​64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley​65/100 great apes - will self​66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle​67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis​68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson​69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
* 71/100 millenium people - jg ballard*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 14, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*Cycle of Violence by Colin Bateman (65/50)*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 14, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 29/48 Japrocksampler - Julian Cope


30/48 The Minotaur Takes A Cigarette Break - Steven Sherrill


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 16, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*Happy Birthday, Turk! by Jakob Arjouni (66/50)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a dance with dragons (57/100)


the kaiser's holocaust (58/100)


----------



## pennimania (Aug 16, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 37 The Life of Kingsley Amis - Zachary Leader - yet another deeply unpleasant but entertaining literary character. I only started to read this because Elizabeth Jane Howard's account of their marriage horrified me so much I wanted to hear another side to the story.
> 
> I'm going to read his letters next - the book is as wide as my thigh (and that's wide)
> 
> How did these people find the time to write all those letters - with heavy duty drinking duties never neglected?


 
38 The Arches of the Years -E M Boileau
39 Letters - Kingsley Amis - hilarious but warra bastard


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 39 Letters - Kingsley Amis - hilarious but warra bastard



He's mentioned a bit in Christopher Hitchins book, as Hitchins is a good mate of Martin Amis - Hitchins wasn't very complimentary about Amis senior


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov

*40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada*

I echo QoG's statement below:



QueenOfGoths said:


> Moving, beautiful and also horrific at times. One of the best books I have read for a long, long time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2011)

i thought it could have done with a bit more in the way of humour


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Belushi (Aug 16, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12)
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12)
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12)
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12)
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12)
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12)
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12)
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12)
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12)
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)
'Submarine' Joe Dunthorne (15/12)
*'The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum' Heinrich Boll (16/12)*


----------



## strung out (Aug 17, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks

*36/50 The Windup Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 18, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*The Papers Of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney (Reread) (67/50)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the kaiser's holocaust (58/100)


hate (59/100)


----------



## pennimania (Aug 19, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 38 The Arches of the Years -E M Boileau
> 39 Letters - Kingsley Amis - hilarious but warra bastard


40 Clansmen - EM Boileau


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 9. *Alone in Berlin* - Hans Fallada. Moving, beautiful and also horrific at times. One of the best books I have read for a long, long time.


10.* Harbour* - John Ajvide Lindqvist. Good, quite spooky at times but felt it ran out of steam a bit towards the end


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 20, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*The Modfather: My Life With Paul Weller by David Lines (68/50)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 20, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*The Polysyllabic Spree by Nick Hornby (69/50)*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 20, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 30/48 The Minotaur Takes A Cigarette Break - Steven Sherrill


31/48 Mavis Belfridge - Alasdair Gray


----------



## pennimania (Aug 20, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 40 Clansmen - EM Boileau



41 - Memoirs - Kingsley Amis
42 - I Like it Here - Kingsley Amis (Yup - I'm on an Amis jag now -he's replaced apocalyptica -for now)

I have been very lax about this thread this year - I have LOADS to put down and I'm going to compile a serious list later this weekend - well it is fucking POURING and has been for some hours


----------



## districtline (Aug 20, 2011)

Don DeLillo - Falling Man (24/50)


----------



## pennimania (Aug 21, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 41 - Memoirs - Kingsley Amis
> 42 - I Like it Here - Kingsley Amis (Yup - I'm on an Amis jag now -he's replaced apocalyptica -for now)
> 
> I have been very lax about this thread this year - I have LOADS to put down and I'm going to compile a serious list later this weekend - well it is fucking POURING and has been for some hours


 
43 Loose Change - Sara Davison
44 Cowboy -           ''     ''
45 Fear of Fifty     Erica Jong
46 High Rising      Angela Thirkell
47  Thursday Afternoons      Monica Dickens
48 Tunes of Glory     James Kennaway (apols if I posted that one before )
49 left Behind - Tim Lahaye  -idiotic book about 'the Rapture' recommended for sheer daftness

more to follow


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi

*37/50 The Man in the High Castle - Philip K Dick*


----------



## districtline (Aug 22, 2011)

Owen Jones - Chavs: The Demonization of the Working Class (25/50)


----------



## pennimania (Aug 23, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 43 Loose Change - Sara Davison
> 44 Cowboy - '' ''
> 45 Fear of Fifty Erica Jong
> 46 High Rising Angela Thirkell
> ...



50 Plague Zone - Jeff Carlson
51 Love All  -Molly Parkin
52  Up Tight   "        "
53  Full Up      "        "
54  Wait For Me  - Deborah (Mitford) Devonshire - I am still entertained and intrigued by teh Mitfords


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 23, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Soccer Focus: reflections on a changing game by John Moynihan (70/50)*​


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
*34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> hate (59/100)


anger mode (60/100)


----------



## petee (Aug 25, 2011)

petee said:


> 17/20 city of falling angels (behrendt)


18/20 an infinity of little hours (maguire)


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada

*41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds*


----------



## strung out (Aug 25, 2011)

you got a new target now, or just going to keep going and see where you end up?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

strung out said:


> you got a new target now, or just going to keep going and see where you end up?



I think I'll just see how many I end up with by the end of the year. Might slow down a bit as funds are low and it's difficult to get to the library. I think next year might be a lot of rereads, especially all of Banks' Culture novels, and some old favourites I haven't read in years.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 26, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 50 Plague Zone - Jeff Carlson
> 51 Love All -Molly Parkin
> 52 Up Tight " "
> 53 Full Up " "
> 54 Wait For Me - Deborah (Mitford) Devonshire - I am still entertained and intrigued by teh Mitfords



55 Lady Diana Cooper - Philip Ziegler
56 A Married Man   - Piers Paul Read
57  That Uncertain Feeling  - Kingsley Amis


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
*34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls*
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> anger mode (60/100)


the bed of procrustes (61/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 28, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...


 
*Football – Bloody Hell! The Biography of Alex Ferguson by Patrick Barclay  (71/50)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the bed of procrustes (61/100)


borkman's point (62/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 30, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*Red Hill: A Mining Community by Tony Parker (Reread) (72/50)*


----------



## pennimania (Aug 31, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 55 Lady Diana Cooper - Philip Ziegler
> 56 A Married Man - Piers Paul Read
> 57 That Uncertain Feeling - Kingsley Amis



58 Peter Pan - J M Barrie (sp)
59 I, Caledonia  Elspeth Barker


----------



## Belushi (Aug 31, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12)
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12)
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12)
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12)
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12)
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12)
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12)
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12)
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12)
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)
'Submarine' Joe Dunthorne (15/12)
'The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum' Heinrich Boll (16/12)
*'The Light of Day' Graham Swift (17/12)*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 31, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 31/48 Mavis Belfridge - Alasdair Gray


32/48 Way To Go - Alan Spence
33/48 Bad Science - Ben Goldacre
34/48 Moneyball - Michael Lewis


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
*36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns*


----------



## strung out (Sep 1, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick

*38/50 The Kraken Wakes - John Wyndham*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 2, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*More Beer by Jakob Arjouni (73/50)*


----------



## petee (Sep 3, 2011)

petee said:


> 18/20 an infinity of little hours (maguire)


19/20 the mystery of romuald and the five brothers (matus)


----------



## districtline (Sep 4, 2011)

William Shakespeare - Macbeth (26/50)
Céline Curiol - Voice Over (27/50)


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 4, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate
(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham
(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder
(11/21) Pronto - Elmore Leonard
(12/21) Lady Killer - Ed McBain
(13/21) Cuba Libre - Elmore Leonard
*(14/21) Luckiest Man, The Life and Death of Lou Gehrig - Jonathan Eig*


----------



## districtline (Sep 4, 2011)

Joseph Roth - Hotel Savoy (28/50)


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 7, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*The Leftovers by Tom Perrotta (74/50)*


----------



## strung out (Sep 7, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham

*39/50 - The Coming of the Terraphiles - Michael Moorcock*


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds

*42/40 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 7, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 32/48 Way To Go - Alan Spence
> 33/48 Bad Science - Ben Goldacre
> 34/48 Moneyball - Michael Lewis


35/58 Cloud Atlas - David Mitchell
36/48 The Blind Side - Michael Lewis
37/48 Things We Didn't See Coming - Steven Amsterdam


----------



## strung out (Sep 8, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock

*40/50 Roadside Picnic - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky*


----------



## districtline (Sep 9, 2011)

Philip Roth - The Anatomy Lesson (29/50)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns
*37/50 - A Good War - Patrick Bishop*
*38/50 - First Billion - Christopher Reich*


----------



## pennimania (Sep 10, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 58 Peter Pan - J M Barrie (sp)
> 59 I, Caledonia Elspeth Barker


 
I am currently going through a stressful time - too many things to do, too little time and away from home a lot.

Thus, as always,i revert to childrens' books, of which I have many on the shelves

60 Jill and The Perfect Pony  - Ruby Ferguson
61 Three go to the Chalet School  Elinor Brent Dyer
62 Prefects of the Chalet School    "         "       "
63  The New Mistress at the Chalet School - E B Dyer again - this one is top btw 
64  Excitements at The Chalet School           "     "
65  Swan Feather  - Lorna Hill


----------



## Pinette (Sep 10, 2011)

I read a lot because I have the time to do it.  I've always read a lot, but now it's official because I'm retired. Sometimes whilst trawling the library I pick up a book or two that astonishes me by its very existence.  A case in point is one written by a woman who intimated that she had been impregnated by  Hughie Green whilst she was sleeping, thus giving Paula Yates's provenance. It was one of the worst books I've ever read.  The thing that makes me angry is that such complete shit is in the library in the first place. (However, to be completely fair to you and to me, I did enjoy reading it though I knew it was shite.)


----------



## districtline (Sep 12, 2011)

Mohsin Hamid - The reluctant fundamentalist 1/50
Ronald Giphart - Ik ook van jou 2/50 
Harry Mulisch - Siegfried (3/50)
Alan Bennett - The Uncommon Reader (4/50) 
Willem Elsschot - Kaas (Cheese) (5/50) 
Michael Lewis - Moneyball (6/50) 
Siri Hustvedt - What I Loved (7/50)
Sofi Oksanen - Purge (8/50) 
Milton Osborne - Southeast Asia: An Introductory History (9/50)
Gustave Flaubert - Madame Bovary (10/50) 
Haruki Murakami - Kafka on the Shore (11/50) 
Peter Weiss - The Aesthetics of Resistance, volume 1 (12/50) 
Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist (13/50) 
Philip Short - Pol Pot: Anatomy of a Nightmare (14/50) 
Klas Östergren - Stora svenskar och fattiga riddare (15/50) 
James Joyce - Dubliners (16/50)
Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer (17/50)
Amos Oz - How to Cure a Fanatic (18/50)
Guy de Maupassant - Boule de Suif (19/50)
Michael Lewis - Liar's Poker (20/50)
Tariq Ali - The Obama Syndrome: Surrender at Home, War Abroad (21/50)
Siri Hustvedt - The Enchantment of Lily Dahl (22/50)
Daniel Kehlmann - Fame: A Novel in Nine Episodes (23/50)
Don DeLillo - Falling Man (24/50)
Owen Jones - Chavs: The Demonization of the Working Class (25/50)
William Shakespeare - Macbeth (26/50)
Céline Curiol - Voice Over (27/50)
Joseph Roth - Hotel Savoy (28/50)
Philip Roth - The Anatomy Lesson (29/50)
*Philip Roth - The Prague Orgy (30/50)*


----------



## pennimania (Sep 12, 2011)

pennimania said:


> I am currently going through a stressful time - too many things to do, too little time and away from home a lot.
> 
> Thus, as always,i revert to childrens' books, of which I have many on the shelves
> 
> ...



66 Lord of the Flies  - William Golding


----------



## strung out (Sep 12, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky

*41/50 Of Men and Monsters - William Tenn*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 13, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh​2/50 the book of dave - will self​3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland​4/50 my idea of fun - will self​5/50 how the dead live - will self​6/50 concrete island - j g ballard​7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self​8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self​9/50 cock and bull -will self​10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut​11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy​12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland​13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut​14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick​15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis​16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks​17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut​18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut​19/50 player one - douglas coupland​20/50 porno - irvine welsh​21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh​22/50 dorian an imitation - will self​23/50 martin amis - dead babies​24/50 valis - philip k dick​25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut​26/50 the drought - j g ballard​27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick​28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard​29/50 high-rise - j g ballard​30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey​31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard​32/50 crash - j g ballard​33/50 grits - niall griffiths​34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis​35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard​36/50 hello america - j g ballard​37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard​38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard​39/50 running wild - j g ballard​40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard​41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard​42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard​43/50 media control - noam chomsky​44/50 grey area - will self​45/50 ubik - philip k dick​46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut​47/50 junk mail - will self​48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self​49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins​50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson​51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis​52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine​53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins​54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut​55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac​56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace​57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney​58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa​59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis​60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis​61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self​62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell​63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard​64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley​65/100 great apes - will self​66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle​67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis​68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson​69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​
70/100 neuromancer - william gibson​71/100 millenium people - jg ballard​*72/100 party monster - james st james*​*73/100** tree of smoke - denis johnson*​*74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick*​*75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths*​*76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins*​*77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson*​


----------



## pennimania (Sep 13, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> 1/50 crime - irvine welsh​2/50 the book of dave - will self​3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland​4/50 my idea of fun - will self​5/50 how the dead live - will self​6/50 concrete island - j g ballard​7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self​8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self​9/50 cock and bull -will self​10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut​11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy​12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland​13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut​14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick​15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis​16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks​17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut​18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut​19/50 player one - douglas coupland​20/50 porno - irvine welsh​21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh​22/50 dorian an imitation - will self​23/50 martin amis - dead babies​24/50 valis - philip k dick​25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut​26/50 the drought - j g ballard​27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick​28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard​29/50 high-rise - j g ballard​30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey​31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard​32/50 crash - j g ballard​33/50 grits - niall griffiths​34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis​35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard​36/50 hello america - j g ballard​37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard​38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard​39/50 running wild - j g ballard​40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard​41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard​42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard​43/50 media control - noam chomsky​44/50 grey area - will self​45/50 ubik - philip k dick​46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut​47/50 junk mail - will self​48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self​49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins​50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson​51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis​52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine​53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins​54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut​55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac​56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace​57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney​58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa​59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis​60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis​61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self​62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell​63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard​64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley​65/100 great apes - will self​66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle​67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis​68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson​69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​
> 70/100 neuromancer - william gibson​71/100 millenium people - jg ballard​*72/100 party monster - james st james*​*73/100** tree of smoke - denis johnson*​*74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick*​*75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths*​*76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins*​*77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson*​



ooh  I'm just about to read Neuromancer! hope it's good


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 13, 2011)

i wouldnt bother it sucks


----------



## D'wards (Sep 13, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Meg: Primal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan
16/21 - Dune by Frank Herbert
17/21 - The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon by Stephen King
18/21 - Scar Tissue by Anthony Kiedis 
19/21 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
20/21 - Meg: Hell's Aquarium by Steve Alten


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

D'wards said:


> 1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
> 2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
> 3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
> 4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
> ...



time for an updated target?


----------



## strung out (Sep 13, 2011)

pennimania said:


> ooh I'm just about to read Neuromancer! hope it's good





ilovebush&blair said:


> i wouldnt bother it sucks



i thought it sucked too, fwiw


----------



## pennimania (Sep 14, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i wouldnt bother it sucks



suckage never stopped me reading anything ;D  except possibly 'Ringolevio'

and can it be worse than

67 - A Genius at the chalet School (incredibly badly edited paperback version)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 14, 2011)

pennimania said:


> suckage never stopped me reading anything ;D except possibly 'Ringolevio'
> 
> and can it be worse than
> 
> 67 - A Genius at the chalet School (incredibly badly edited paperback version)



fair point, if i dont like a book i will still finish it. and you cant judge a book by someone elses opinion, i know several people that love neuromancer so you might actually like it.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 14, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> fair point, if i dont like a book i will still finish it. and you cant judge a book by someone elses opinion, i know several people that love neuromancer so you might actually like it.


 
it's on my bedside table as I type, already looked at it and quite liked first page.

but when i think of all the books that I quite liked first page and ended up hating yet finished ......

guess I am an addict


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> borkman's point (62/100)


chosen soldier (63/100)


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> time for an updated target?


Aye - lets say 30....


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> chosen soldier (63/100)


bigger tory vote (64/100)


----------



## strung out (Sep 15, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn

*42/50 Flowers for Algernon - Daniel Keyes*

one of the best books i've ever read.


----------



## petee (Sep 17, 2011)

petee said:


> 19/20 the mystery of romuald and the five brothers (matus)


20/20 enough pamphlets on contemplative topics to equal a book (various authors)


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 17, 2011)

whole principle of a 'reading challenge' thread is pointless and ghey.

like: 'i will read XX number of books in 2011, and that makes me....erm....special.' Fuck off.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 17, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> whole principle of a 'reading challenge' thread is pointless and ghey.
> 
> like: 'i will read XX number of books in 2011, and that makes me....erm....special.' *Fuck off*.



You didn't seem so angry last year.

I'm now looking forward to the 2012 'reading challenge' to see if your head explodes.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 17, 2011)

petee said:


> 20/20 enough pamphlets on contemplative topics to equal a book (various authors)



What pamphlets? Just curious.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 17, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> You didn't seem so angry last year.
> 
> I'm now looking forward to the 2012 'reading challenge' to see if your head explodes.


i felt the same way.

i said,

stupid thread. people that enjoy reading arent in competition.....

i really believe it too.

anyway, im not fussed what you guys do.​


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 17, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> i felt the same way.
> 
> i said,
> 
> ...



Aah, but you didn't tell the thread to 'fuck off' last year. That's why I thought you might be getting increasingly angry.

I think the thread is harmless and just good natured fun, and it's always interesting to see what other people are reading. Maybe it's just me but I always like to have a nosey at people's bookcases. This thread is just a variation on that for me.


----------



## petee (Sep 17, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> What pamphlets? Just curious.


mostly eremitic, with some quaker stuff thrown in for 'light reading.'


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 17, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Aah, but you didn't tell the thread to 'fuck off' last year. That's why I thought you might be getting increasingly angry.
> 
> I think the thread is harmless and just good natured fun, and it's always interesting to see what other people are reading. Maybe it's just me but I always like to have a nosey at people's bookcases. This thread is just a variation on that for me.



the fact that its a 'reading challenge' is what turns me off. why is there a poll here?


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 17, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Then We Came to the End by Joshua Ferris (75/50)*


----------



## strung out (Sep 17, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> the fact that its a 'reading challenge' is what turns me off. why is there a poll here?


you challenge yourself, not other people. by voting on the poll, it motivates you to reach your target.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 19, 2011)

pennimania said:


> suckage never stopped me reading anything ;D except possibly 'Ringolevio'
> 
> and can it be worse than
> 
> 67 - A Genius at the chalet School (incredibly badly edited paperback version)



68 - Playing sardines - Michele Roberts
69 - My Sister and Myself - JR Ackerley

and an embarassing number of yet more Chalet School books but I'm not going to count them in....

edited spelled author's name incorrectly. Probably caused by brainrot from reading too many school stories


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 20, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*Stone Cold Red Hot by Cath Staincliffe (76/50)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> bigger tory vote (64/100)


sharpe's prey (65/100)


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> whole principle of a 'reading challenge' thread is pointless and ghey.
> 
> like: 'i will read XX number of books in 2011, and that makes me....erm....special.' Fuck off.


how many books have you read this year?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 20, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> whole principle of a 'reading challenge' thread is pointless and ghey.
> 
> like: 'i will read XX number of books in 2011, and that makes me....erm....special.' Fuck off.



OOOOooooooOOOOooohhhhh - someone's tired!

In the words of The Specials:-

_You must be bored out of your pants_
_Take it or leave it we'll carry on regardless_
_If you don't like it you don't have to dance_


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns
37/50 - A Good War - Patrick Bishop
38/50 - First Billion - Christopher Reich
39/50 - Something to Die For - James Webb


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 21, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh​2/50 the book of dave - will self​3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland​4/50 my idea of fun - will self​5/50 how the dead live - will self​6/50 concrete island - j g ballard​7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self​8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self​9/50 cock and bull -will self​10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut​11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy​12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland​13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut​14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick​15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis​16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks​17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut​18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut​19/50 player one - douglas coupland​20/50 porno - irvine welsh​21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh​22/50 dorian an imitation - will self​23/50 martin amis - dead babies​24/50 valis - philip k dick​25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut​26/50 the drought - j g ballard​27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick​28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard​29/50 high-rise - j g ballard​30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey​31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard​32/50 crash - j g ballard​33/50 grits - niall griffiths​34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis​35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard​36/50 hello america - j g ballard​37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard​38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard​39/50 running wild - j g ballard​40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard​41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard​42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard​43/50 media control - noam chomsky​44/50 grey area - will self​45/50 ubik - philip k dick​46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut​47/50 junk mail - will self​48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self​49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins​50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson​51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis​52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine​53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins​54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut​55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac​56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace​57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney​58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa​59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis​60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis​61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self​62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell​63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard​64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley​65/100 great apes - will self​66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle​67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis​68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson​69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​

70/100 neuromancer - william gibson​71/100 millenium people - jg ballard​72/100 party monster - james st james​73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson​74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick​75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths​76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins​77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson​*78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel*​


----------



## strung out (Sep 21, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes

*43/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart*


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> how many books have you read this year?



i dunno! around 10.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12)
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12)
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12)
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12)
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12)
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12)
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12)
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12)
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12)
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)
'Submarine' Joe Dunthorne (15/12)
'The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum' Heinrich Boll (16/12)
'The Light of Day' Graham Swift (17/12)
*'The Story of Film' Mark Cousins (18/12)*


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds
42/40 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami

*43/40 The Mote in God's Eye - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 22, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh​2/50 the book of dave - will self​3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland​4/50 my idea of fun - will self​5/50 how the dead live - will self​6/50 concrete island - j g ballard​7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self​8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self​9/50 cock and bull -will self​10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut​11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy​12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland​13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut​14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick​15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis​16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks​17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut​18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut​19/50 player one - douglas coupland​20/50 porno - irvine welsh​21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh​22/50 dorian an imitation - will self​23/50 martin amis - dead babies​24/50 valis - philip k dick​25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut​26/50 the drought - j g ballard​27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick​28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard​29/50 high-rise - j g ballard​30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey​31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard​32/50 crash - j g ballard​33/50 grits - niall griffiths​34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis​35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard​36/50 hello america - j g ballard​37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard​38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard​39/50 running wild - j g ballard​40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard​41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard​42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard​43/50 media control - noam chomsky​44/50 grey area - will self​45/50 ubik - philip k dick​46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut​47/50 junk mail - will self​48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self​49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins​50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson​51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis​52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine​53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins​54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut​55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac​56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace​57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney​58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa​59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis​60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis​61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self​62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell​63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard​64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley​65/100 great apes - will self​66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle​67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis​68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson​69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​

70/100 neuromancer - william gibson​71/100 millenium people - jg ballard​72/100 party monster - james st james​73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson​74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick​75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths​76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins​77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson​78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel​*79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr*​


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 23, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Laidlaw by William McIlvanney (Reread) (77/50)*


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds
42/40 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami
43/40 The Mote in God's Eye - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle

*44/40 The Third Policeman - Flann O'Brien*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 23, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh​2/50 the book of dave - will self​3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland​4/50 my idea of fun - will self​5/50 how the dead live - will self​6/50 concrete island - j g ballard​7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self​8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self​9/50 cock and bull -will self​10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut​11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy​12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland​13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut​14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick​15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis​16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks​17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut​18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut​19/50 player one - douglas coupland​20/50 porno - irvine welsh​21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh​22/50 dorian an imitation - will self​23/50 martin amis - dead babies​24/50 valis - philip k dick​25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut​26/50 the drought - j g ballard​27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick​28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard​29/50 high-rise - j g ballard​30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey​31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard​32/50 crash - j g ballard​33/50 grits - niall griffiths​34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis​35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard​36/50 hello america - j g ballard​37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard​38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard​39/50 running wild - j g ballard​40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard​41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard​42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard​43/50 media control - noam chomsky​44/50 grey area - will self​45/50 ubik - philip k dick​46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut​47/50 junk mail - will self​48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self​49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins​50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson​51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis​52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine​53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins​54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut​55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac​56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace​57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney​58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa​59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis​60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis​61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self​62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell​63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard​64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley​65/100 great apes - will self​66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle​67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis​68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson​69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​

70/100 neuromancer - william gibson​71/100 millenium people - jg ballard​72/100 party monster - james st james​73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson​74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick​75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths​76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins​77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson​78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel​79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
*80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad*


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> sharpe's prey (65/100)


the savage altar (66/100)


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 24, 2011)

what is the point of this thread?


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 24, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> what is the point of this thread?



I think the thread is self-explanatory.


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> what is the point of this thread?


you challenge yourself to read a certain amount of books, and then you chart your progress over the course of the thread


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> you challenge yourself to read a certain amount of books, and then you chart your progress over the course of the thread



do you think that number crunching makes sense?


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2011)

yes


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 24, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> do you think that number crunching makes sense?



yeah


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 25, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Cue for Treason by Geoffrey Trease (78/50)*


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart

*44/50 Jem - Frederik Pohl*


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 25, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate
(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham
(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder
(11/21) Pronto - Elmore Leonard
(12/21) Lady Killer - Ed McBain
(13/21) Cuba Libre - Elmore Leonard
(14/21) Luckiest Man, The Life and Death of Lou Gehrig - Jonathan Eig
*(15/21) The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo*​


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 25, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh​2/50 the book of dave - will self​3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland​4/50 my idea of fun - will self​5/50 how the dead live - will self​6/50 concrete island - j g ballard​7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self​8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self​9/50 cock and bull -will self​10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut​11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy​12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland​13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut​14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick​15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis​16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks​17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut​18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut​19/50 player one - douglas coupland​20/50 porno - irvine welsh​21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh​22/50 dorian an imitation - will self​23/50 martin amis - dead babies​24/50 valis - philip k dick​25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut​26/50 the drought - j g ballard​27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick​28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard​29/50 high-rise - j g ballard​30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey​31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard​32/50 crash - j g ballard​33/50 grits - niall griffiths​34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis​35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard​36/50 hello america - j g ballard​37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard​38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard​39/50 running wild - j g ballard​40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard​41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard​42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard​43/50 media control - noam chomsky​44/50 grey area - will self​45/50 ubik - philip k dick​46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut​47/50 junk mail - will self​48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self​49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins​50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson​51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis​52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine​53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins​54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut​55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac​56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace​57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney​58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa​59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis​60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis​61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self​62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell​63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard​64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley​65/100 great apes - will self​66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle​67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis​68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson​69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​


70/100 neuromancer - william gibson​71/100 millenium people - jg ballard​72/100 party monster - james st james​73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson​74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick​75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths​76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins​77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson​78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel​79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
 80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad​*81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky*​


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 27, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh​2/50 the book of dave - will self​3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland​4/50 my idea of fun - will self​5/50 how the dead live - will self​6/50 concrete island - j g ballard​7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self​8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self​9/50 cock and bull -will self​10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut​11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy​12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland​13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut​14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick​15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis​16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks​17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut​18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut​19/50 player one - douglas coupland​20/50 porno - irvine welsh​21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh​22/50 dorian an imitation - will self​23/50 martin amis - dead babies​24/50 valis - philip k dick​25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut​26/50 the drought - j g ballard​27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick​28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard​29/50 high-rise - j g ballard​30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey​31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard​32/50 crash - j g ballard​33/50 grits - niall griffiths​34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis​35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard​36/50 hello america - j g ballard​37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard​38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard​39/50 running wild - j g ballard​40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard​41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard​42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard​43/50 media control - noam chomsky​44/50 grey area - will self​45/50 ubik - philip k dick​46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut​47/50 junk mail - will self​48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self​49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins​50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson​51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis​52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine​53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins​54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut​55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac​56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace​57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney​58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa​59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis​60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis​61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self​62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell​63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard​64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley​65/100 great apes - will self​66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle​67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis​68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson​69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​            70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
71/100 millenium people - jg ballard​72/100 party monster - james st james​73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson​74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick​75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths​76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins​77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson​78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel​79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr​80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad​81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky​*            82/100 don quixote - cervantes*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 27, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Fagin The Jew by Will Eisner (Graphic Novel) (79/50)*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 10.* Harbour* - John Ajvide Lindqvist. Good, quite spooky at times but felt it ran out of steam a bit towards the end


11. *Under the Dome* - Stephen King - great storytelling but found the ending a little disappointing


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 28, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate
(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham
(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder
(11/21) Pronto - Elmore Leonard
(12/21) Lady Killer - Ed McBain
(13/21) Cuba Libre - Elmore Leonard
(14/21) Luckiest Man, The Life and Death of Lou Gehrig - Jonathan Eig
(15/21) The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
*(16/21) The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway*


----------



## strung out (Sep 28, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl

*45/50 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury*


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the savage altar (66/100)


emperor fu manchu (67/100)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 29, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh​2/50 the book of dave - will self​3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland​4/50 my idea of fun - will self​5/50 how the dead live - will self​6/50 concrete island - j g ballard​7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self​8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self​9/50 cock and bull -will self​10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut​11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy​12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland​13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut​14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick​15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis​16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks​17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut​18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut​19/50 player one - douglas coupland​20/50 porno - irvine welsh​21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh​22/50 dorian an imitation - will self​23/50 martin amis - dead babies​24/50 valis - philip k dick​25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut​26/50 the drought - j g ballard​27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick​28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard​29/50 high-rise - j g ballard​30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey​31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard​32/50 crash - j g ballard​33/50 grits - niall griffiths​34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis​35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard​36/50 hello america - j g ballard​37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard​38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard​39/50 running wild - j g ballard​40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard​41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard​42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard​43/50 media control - noam chomsky​44/50 grey area - will self​45/50 ubik - philip k dick​46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut​47/50 junk mail - will self​48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self​49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins​50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson​51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis​52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine​53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins​54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut​55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac​56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace​57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney​58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa​59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis​60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis​61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self​62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell​63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard​64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley​65/100 great apes - will self​66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle​67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis​68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson​69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​70/100 neuromancer - william gibson

71/100 millenium people - jg ballard​72/100 party monster - james st james​73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson​74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick​75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths​76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins​77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson​78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel​79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr​80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad​81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky​82/100 don quixote - cervantes​*83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka *
*
*​


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns
37/50 - A Good War - Patrick Bishop
38/50 - First Billion - Christopher Reich
39/50 - Something to Die For - James Webb
*40/50 - Dead Horsemeat - Dominique Manotti*


----------



## petee (Oct 1, 2011)

petee said:


> 20/20 enough pamphlets on contemplative topics to equal a book (various authors)


21/20 the quakers and the english revolution (reay)


----------



## districtline (Oct 2, 2011)

Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending (31/50)


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 3, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*The Wheel Spins by Ethel Lina White (80/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 4, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh​2/50 the book of dave - will self​3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland​4/50 my idea of fun - will self​5/50 how the dead live - will self​6/50 concrete island - j g ballard​7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self​8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self​9/50 cock and bull -will self​10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut​11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy​12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland​13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut​14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick​15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis​16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks​17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut​18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut​19/50 player one - douglas coupland​20/50 porno - irvine welsh​21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh​22/50 dorian an imitation - will self​23/50 martin amis - dead babies​24/50 valis - philip k dick​25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut​26/50 the drought - j g ballard​27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick​28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard​29/50 high-rise - j g ballard​30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey​31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard​32/50 crash - j g ballard​33/50 grits - niall griffiths​34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis​35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard​36/50 hello america - j g ballard​37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard​38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard​39/50 running wild - j g ballard​40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard​41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard​42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard​43/50 media control - noam chomsky​44/50 grey area - will self​45/50 ubik - philip k dick​46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut​47/50 junk mail - will self​48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self​49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins​50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson​51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis​52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine​53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins​54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut​55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac​56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace​57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney​58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa​59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis​60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis​61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self​62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell​63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard​64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley​65/100 great apes - will self​66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle​67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis​68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson​69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​70/100 neuromancer - william gibson​71/100 millenium people - jg ballard​72/100 party monster - james st james​73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson​74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick​75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths​76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins​77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson​78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel​79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr​80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad​81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky​82/100 don quixote - cervantes​83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka​*            84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky*​


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury

*46/50 The Galaxy Game - Phil Janes*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> emperor fu manchu (67/100)


anno dracula (68/100)


----------



## pennimania (Oct 4, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 68 - Playing sardines - Michele Roberts
> 69 - My Sister and Myself - JR Ackerley
> 
> and an embarassing number of yet more Chalet School books but I'm not going to count them in....
> ...



70 - The Squire - Enid Bagnold
71 - Never Let Me Go - Kazuo Ishiguro
72-  Look Homeward Angel - Thomas Wolfe


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 5, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh​2/50 the book of dave - will self​3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland​4/50 my idea of fun - will self​5/50 how the dead live - will self​6/50 concrete island - j g ballard​7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self​8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self​9/50 cock and bull -will self​10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut​11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy​12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland​13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut​14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick​15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis​16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks​17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut​18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut​19/50 player one - douglas coupland​20/50 porno - irvine welsh​21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh​22/50 dorian an imitation - will self​23/50 martin amis - dead babies​24/50 valis - philip k dick​25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut​26/50 the drought - j g ballard​27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick​28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard​29/50 high-rise - j g ballard​30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey​31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard​32/50 crash - j g ballard​33/50 grits - niall griffiths​34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis​35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard​36/50 hello america - j g ballard​37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard​38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard​39/50 running wild - j g ballard​40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard​41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard​42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard​43/50 media control - noam chomsky​44/50 grey area - will self​45/50 ubik - philip k dick​46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut​47/50 junk mail - will self​48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self​49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins​50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson​51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis​52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine​53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins​54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut​55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac​56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace​57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney​58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa​59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis​60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis​61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self​62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell​63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard​64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley​65/100 great apes - will self​66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle​67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis​68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson​69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins​70/100 neuromancer - william gibson​71/100 millenium people - jg ballard​72/100 party monster - james st james​73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson​74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick​75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths​76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins​77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson​78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel​79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr​80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad​81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky​82/100 don quixote - cervantes​83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka​84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky​*85/100 vurt - jeff noon*​


----------



## strung out (Oct 5, 2011)

can you reformat your list a bit? i don't mind having all the books on there, but the gaps between each item and indentations are a bit much


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 5, 2011)

strung out said:


> can you reformat your list a bit? i don't mind having all the books on there, but the gaps between each item and indentations are a bit much



i keep trying, it messed up after the forum changed. thats the best i can get it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> anno dracula (68/100)


wolf of the plains (69/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 6, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Learning to Drive: And Other Life Stories by Katha Pollitt (81/50)*


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds​2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami​3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher​4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq​5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks​6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman​7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor​8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong​9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick​10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville​11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells​12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke​13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky​14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card​15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks​16/40 The Scar - China Mieville​17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein​18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks​19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy​20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy​21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy​22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell​23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks​24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey​25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds​26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville​27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel​28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks​29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban​30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy​31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross​32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh​33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville​34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien​35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien​36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien​37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein​38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin​39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov​40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada​41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds​42/40 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami​43/40 The Mote in God's Eye - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle​44/40 The Third Policeman - Flann O'Brien​
*45/40 In True Blood - Truman Capote*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 8, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Believe in the Sign by Mark Hodkinson (82/50)*


----------



## Belushi (Oct 8, 2011)

The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12)
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12)
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12)
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12)
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12)
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12)
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12)
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12)
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12)
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)
'Submarine' Joe Dunthorne (15/12)
'The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum' Heinrich Boll (16/12)
'The Light of Day' Graham Swift (17/12)
'The Story of Film' Mark Cousins (18/12)
*'The Poison Tree' Erin Kelly (19/12)*


----------



## D'wards (Oct 8, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Meg: Primal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan
16/21 - Dune by Frank Herbert
17/21 - The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon by Stephen King
18/21 - Scar Tissue by Anthony Kiedis
19/21 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
20/21 - Meg: Hell's Aquarium by Steve Alten
21/26 - One Day by David Nicholls


----------



## strung out (Oct 8, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - HG Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes

*47/50 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> wolf of the plains (69/100)


lords of the bow (70/100)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 9, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
    2/50 the book of dave - will self
    3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
    4/50 my idea of fun - will self
    5/50 how the dead live - will self
    6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
    7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
    8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
    9/50 cock and bull -will self
    10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
    11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
    12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
    13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
    14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
    15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
    16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
    17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
    18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
    19/50 player one - douglas coupland
    20/50 porno - irvine welsh
    21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
    22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
    23/50 martin amis - dead babies
    24/50 valis - philip k dick
    25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
    26/50 the drought - j g ballard
    27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
    28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
    29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
    30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
    31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
    32/50 crash - j g ballard
    33/50 grits - niall griffiths
    34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
    35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
    36/50 hello america - j g ballard
    37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
    38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
    39/50 running wild - j g ballard
    40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
    41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
    42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
    43/50 media control - noam chomsky
    44/50 grey area - will self
    45/50 ubik - philip k dick
    46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
    47/50 junk mail - will self
    48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
    49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
    50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
    51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
    52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
    53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
    54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
    55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
    56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
    57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
    58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
    59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
    60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
    61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
    62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
    63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
    64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
    65/100 great apes - will self
    66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
    67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
    68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
    69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins
    70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
    71/100 millenium people - jg ballard
    72/100 party monster - james st james
    73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson
    74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick
    75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths
    76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins
    77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson
    78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel
    79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
    80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad
    81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky
    82/100 don quixote - cervantes
    83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka
    84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky
    85/100 vurt - jeff noon
*86/100 dead souls - nikolai gogol*


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - H G Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes
47/50 _Feersum Endjinn_ - Iain M Banks

*48/50 The Invisible Man - H G Wells*


----------



## october_lost (Oct 10, 2011)

october_lost said:


> 1/30 Dream and the Destiny - Alexander Cordell
> 2/30 The Federacion Anarquista Uruguaya (FAU): Crisis, Armed Struggle and Dictatorship, 1967 to 1985 - ed. Paul Sharkey
> 3/30 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
> 4/30 Germinal - Emile Zola
> ...


7/30 Shock Doctrine - Naomi Klein
8/30 Al Qaeda and what it means to be modern - John Gray
9/30 Thabo Mbeki and the Battle for the Soul of the ANC - William Mervin Gumede
10/30 Iran, The Green Movement and the USA - Hamid Dabashi
11/30 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
12/30 God and the State - Michael Bakunin
13/30 Rebel Alliances - Benjamin Franks
14/30 All Quiet on the Western Front - Erich Maria Remarque
15/30 Mouse Guard - David Petersen
16/30 Palestine - Joe Sacco
17/30 Citizen Tom Paine - Howard Fast
18/30 The Revolution of Everyday Life - Raoul Vaneigem
19/30 Unlundun - China Mieville
20/30 Peace, Love and Petrol Bombs - DD Johnston
21/30 The Day of the Triffids - John Wyndham
22/30 The Coming Insurrection - Invisible Committee
23/30 Kindred - Octavia Butler


----------



## october_lost (Oct 10, 2011)

strung out said:


> 8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
> ...
> 12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham


These any good?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns
37/50 - A Good War - Patrick Bishop
38/50 - First Billion - Christopher Reich
39/50 - Something to Die For - James Webb
40/50 - Dead Horsemeat - Dominique Manotti
41/50 - Lorraine Connection - Dominique Manotti


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 11, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Poet in the Gutter by John Baker (83/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 11, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
    2/50 the book of dave - will self
    3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
    4/50 my idea of fun - will self
    5/50 how the dead live - will self
    6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
    7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
    8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
    9/50 cock and bull -will self
    10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
    11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
    12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
    13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
    14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
    15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
    16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
    17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
    18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
    19/50 player one - douglas coupland
    20/50 porno - irvine welsh
    21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
    22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
    23/50 martin amis - dead babies
    24/50 valis - philip k dick
    25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
    26/50 the drought - j g ballard
    27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
    28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
    29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
    30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
    31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
    32/50 crash - j g ballard
    33/50 grits - niall griffiths
    34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
    35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
    36/50 hello america - j g ballard
    37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
    38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
    39/50 running wild - j g ballard
    40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
    41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
    42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
    43/50 media control - noam chomsky
    44/50 grey area - will self
    45/50 ubik - philip k dick
    46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
    47/50 junk mail - will self
    48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
    49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
    50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
    51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
    52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
    53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
    54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
    55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
    56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
    57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
    58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
    59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
    60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
    61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
    62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
    63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
    64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
    65/100 great apes - will self
    66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
    67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
    68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
    69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins
    70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
    71/100 millenium people - jg ballard
    72/100 party monster - james st james
    73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson
    74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick
    75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths
    76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins
    77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson
    78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel
    79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
    80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad
    81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky
    82/100 don quixote - cervantes
    83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka
    84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky
    85/100 vurt - jeff noon
    86/100 dead souls - nikolai gogol
* 87/100 the roaches have no king - daniel evan weiss*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> lords of the bow (70/100)


bones of the hills (71/100)


----------



## october_lost (Oct 11, 2011)

24/30 A Chancer - James Kelman
25/30 The Eclipse and re-emergence of the Communist Movement - Gilles Dauve


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds
42/40 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami
43/40 The Mote in God's Eye - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
44/40 The Third Policeman - Flann O'Brien
45/40 In True Blood - Truman Capote

*46/40 Diamond Dogs, Turquoise Days - Alastair Reynolds*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> bones of the hills (71/100)


conan and the sorcerer (72/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 12, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*The Cutting Room by Laurence Klavan (84/50)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 14, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*Death Minus Zero by John Baker (85/50)*


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 14, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate
(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham
(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder
(11/21) Pronto - Elmore Leonard
(12/21) Lady Killer - Ed McBain
(13/21) Cuba Libre - Elmore Leonard
(14/21) Luckiest Man, The Life and Death of Lou Gehrig - Jonathan Eig
(15/21) The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
(16/21) The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
*(17/21) A Drink Before the War - Dennis Lehane*​


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 14, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 35/58 Cloud Atlas - David Mitchell
> 36/48 The Blind Side - Michael Lewis
> 37/48 Things We Didn't See Coming - Steven Amsterdam



38/48 Wonder Boys - Michael Chabon
39/48 The Vagrants - Yiyun Li
40/48 Offshore - Penelope Fitzgerald
41/48 Factotum - Charles Bukowski


----------



## D'wards (Oct 15, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Meg: Primal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan
16/21 - Dune by Frank Herbert
17/21 - The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon by Stephen King
18/21 - Scar Tissue by Anthony Kiedis
19/21 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
20/21 - Meg: Hell's Aquarium by Steve Alten
21/26 - One Day by David Nicholls
22/26 - Just Kids by Patti Smith​


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 15, 2011)

i still dont understand this thread. what is the 'challenge?'

some of the cleverest people i know only read one book a year!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't understand why you take such umbrage at this thread.

It is simply a way of us challenging OURSELVES to read a certain amount of books in this year, it is not a competition at all. I cannot see why you can't see that.

You will find no suggestion here that the person who reads the most books is the winner, or is more intelligent than anyone else - its all in your head.

Its just a way of us monitoring our own personal challenge, and each challenge is stand alone and not related to anyone else.

I always want to read more, and setting myself a goal has helped with this.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 15, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 38/48 Wonder Boys - Michael Chabon
> 39/48 The Vagrants - Yiyun Li
> 40/48 Offshore - Penelope Fitzgerald
> 41/48 Factotum - Charles Bukowski



42/48 The Roaches Have No King - Daniel Evan Weiss


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 15, 2011)

D'wards said:


> IIt is simply a way of us challenging OURSELVES to read a certain amount of books in this year, it is not a competition at all. I cannot see why you can't see that.
> *[/*quote]
> 
> the poll is so stupid, and looks like a race


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 15, 2011)

D'wards said:


> I don't understand why you take such umbrage at this thread.
> 
> It is simply a way of us challenging OURSELVES to read a certain amount of books in this year, it is not a competition at all. I cannot see why you can't see that.
> 
> ...



the poll is stupid and looks like a race


----------



## Belushi (Oct 15, 2011)

D'wards said:


> It is simply a way of us challenging OURSELVES to read a certain amount of books in this year, it is not a competition at all. I cannot see why you can't see that.



This, I just use it as a way to keep track of what I read and as a bit of motivation. I haven't noticed anyone being competitive or showing off.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> i still dont understand this thread. what is the 'challenge?'
> 
> some of the cleverest people i know only read one book a year!


it is interesting to see what people read over the year - you seem more obsessed with  this thread than then posters who actually list their reads


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 15, 2011)

its the poll...i havent read any of this thread, apart from seeing gargantuan lists that people keep posting....anyway, whatever people want to do is their own business....have people talked about the actual books and what they are about or just done lists?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2011)

I think you  should go on the list thread about films people have seen at the cinema this year


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 15, 2011)

D'wards said:


> I don't understand why you take such umbrage at this thread.
> 
> It is simply a way of us challenging OURSELVES to read a certain amount of books in this year, it is not a competition at all. I cannot see why you can't see that.
> 
> ...



This.

Also interesting to see what other people are reading. Looks like a lot of people on Urban love their fantasy/sci-fi, whereas it's pretty obvious from my list of books read that crime fiction is my favourite genre.


----------



## districtline (Oct 16, 2011)

Paul Auster - Oracle Night (32/50)
Paul Berman - Terror and Liberalism (33/50)


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 16, 2011)

hang on there is already a books thread. all cool. i object to this threads poll.

the fact that there is a poll is so lame and in its categories, does present itself like a competition, i see the flaw in that, that is my beef with this thread. I mean, it should really fuck off

if you were to read Ulysses,which is around 800 pages and requires some study with a good companion book, it might take four months. Along with say, The History of God, by Karen Armstrong, and Pychons Gravity's Rainbow - three long books over a year that require thinking and breathing. you might only score three books in the poll. Why is there a poll?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 16, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
    2/50 the book of dave - will self
    3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
    4/50 my idea of fun - will self
    5/50 how the dead live - will self
    6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
    7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
    8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
    9/50 cock and bull -will self
    10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
    11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
    12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
    13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
    14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
    15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
    16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
    17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
    18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
    19/50 player one - douglas coupland
    20/50 porno - irvine welsh
    21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
    22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
    23/50 martin amis - dead babies
    24/50 valis - philip k dick
    25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
    26/50 the drought - j g ballard
    27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
    28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
    29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
    30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
    31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
    32/50 crash - j g ballard
    33/50 grits - niall griffiths
    34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
    35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
    36/50 hello america - j g ballard
    37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
    38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
    39/50 running wild - j g ballard
    40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
    41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
    42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
    43/50 media control - noam chomsky
    44/50 grey area - will self
    45/50 ubik - philip k dick
    46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
    47/50 junk mail - will self
    48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
    49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
    50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
    51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
    52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
    53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
    54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
    55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
    56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
    57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
    58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
    59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
    60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
    61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
    62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
    63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
    64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
    65/100 great apes - will self
    66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
    67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
    68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
    69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins
    70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
    71/100 millenium people - jg ballard
    72/100 party monster - james st james
    73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson
    74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick
    75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths
    76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins
    77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson
    78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel
    79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
    80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad
    81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky
    82/100 don quixote - cervantes
    83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka
    84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky
    85/100 vurt - jeff noon
    86/100 dead souls - nikolai gogol
    87/100 the roaches have no king - daniel evan weiss 
*88/100 the house of the dead - fyodor dostoevsky*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 16, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> hang on there is already a books thread. all cool. i object to this threads poll.
> 
> the fact that there is a poll is so lame and in its categories, does present itself like a competition, i see the flaw in that, that is my beef with this thread. I mean, it should really fuck off
> 
> if you were to read Ulysses,which is around 800 pages and requires some study with a good companion book, it might take four months. Along with say, The History of God, by Karen Armstrong, and Pychons Gravity's Rainbow - three long books over a year that require thinking and breathing. you might only score three books in the poll. Why is there a poll?



well if you only read three books then you lose


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 16, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> well if you only read three books then you lose



yup.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 16, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> its the poll...i havent read any of this thread, apart from seeing gargantuan lists that people keep posting....anyway, whatever people want to do is their own business....have people talked about the actual books and what they are about or just done lists?



yes people do talk about actual books.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 16, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> well if you only read three books then you lose



If you set yourself the goal of reading three books in the year, then you win.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 16, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> If you set yourself the goal of reading three books in the year, then you win.



yeah that is true, but i was trying to wind up cheesypoof


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 16, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> yeah that is true, but i was trying to wind up cheesypoof



I think she's too busy winding herself up to notice.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 16, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> I think she's too busy winding herself up to notice.



smug.....i'll let you get on with it.


----------



## petee (Oct 16, 2011)

petee said:


> 21/20 the quakers and the english revolution (reay)


22/20 the irish war (geraghty)
23/20 harlem (gill)


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> hang on there is already a books thread. all cool. i object to this threads poll.
> 
> the fact that there is a poll is so lame and in its categories, does present itself like a competition, i see the flaw in that, that is my beef with this thread. I mean, it should really fuck off
> 
> if you were to read Ulysses,which is around 800 pages and requires some study with a good companion book, it might take four months. Along with say, The History of God, by Karen Armstrong, and Pychons Gravity's Rainbow - three long books over a year that require thinking and breathing. you might only score three books in the poll. Why is there a poll?


you've come along several times this year with the same dull bollocks. either change the fucking record or piss off.

if you knew you were going to be reading eg ulysses, capital volume i and gibbon's decline and fall in the one year then you'd choose fucking three books on the poll. don't make out how this discriminates against people who only read a few books because the fucking options cover reading any number of books, and - as has been pointed out several times - you're only competing with yourself.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> hang on there is already a books thread. all cool. i object to this threads poll.
> 
> the fact that there is a poll is so lame and in its categories, does present itself like a competition, i see the flaw in that, that is my beef with this thread. I mean, it should really fuck off
> 
> if you were to read Ulysses,which is around 800 pages and requires some study with a good companion book, it might take four months. Along with say, The History of God, by Karen Armstrong, and Pychons Gravity's Rainbow - three long books over a year that require thinking and breathing. you might only score three books in the poll. Why is there a poll?


well if you object, we'd better get the thread deleted then


----------



## pennimania (Oct 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> well if you object, we'd better get the thread deleted then


 
Ay, bin it 

I've just got a Kindle 

and NOW I'm going to have a mahoosive wallow in Angela Brazil and all that there school stuff


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 17, 2011)

i know someone who claims to have read ulysses is a day.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 17, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> i know someone who claims to have read ulysses is a day.



Adrian Mole? . . . or was it War and Peace he read in a day?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 17, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Adrian Mole? . . . or was it War and Peace he read in a day?



no an actual real person


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 17, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> no an actual real person



Hey!  Don't tell me Adrian Mole isn't a real person.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds
42/40 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami
43/40 The Mote in God's Eye - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
44/40 The Third Policeman - Flann O'Brien
45/40 In True Blood - Truman Capote
46/40 Diamond Dogs, Turquoise Days - Alastair Reynolds

*47/40 A Scanner Darkly - Philip K. Dick*


----------



## strung out (Oct 17, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - H G Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes
47/50 _Feersum Endjinn_ - Iain M Banks
48/50 _The Invisible Man_ - H G Wells

*49/50 Pavane - Keith Roberts*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns
37/50 - A Good War - Patrick Bishop
38/50 - First Billion - Christopher Reich
39/50 - Something to Die For - James Webb
40/50 - Dead Horsemeat - Dominique Manotti
41/50 - Lorraine Connection - Dominique Manotti
42/50 - Bryant & May - and The Memory of Blood - Christopher Fowler


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns
37/50 - A Good War - Patrick Bishop
38/50 - First Billion - Christopher Reich
39/50 - Something to Die For - James Webb
40/50 - Dead Horsemeat - Dominique Manotti
41/50 - Lorraine Connection - Dominique Manotti
42/50 - Bryant & May - and The Memory of Blood - Christopher Fowler
43/50 - Call of the Wild - Jack London


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 19, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 42/48 The Roaches Have No King - Daniel Evan Weiss


43/48 Dance Dance Dance - Haruki Murakami


----------



## idumea (Oct 20, 2011)

> 1/50 - The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi
> 2/50 - Punk Rock by Steven Waters
> 3/50 - That Face by Polly Stenham
> 4/50 - Jerusalem by Jez Butterworth
> ...


 
*13/50: Plays Book 2 - Philip Ridley*
*14/50: Many Moons - Alice Birch*
*15/50: Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch*
*16 / 50: The Eyes of Mr Fury - Philip Ridley*


I'm slower at this than I thought


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 21, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*King of the Streets by John Baker (86/50)*

I think I need to lay off John Baker's Sam Turner novels for a bit. Too grim.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 21, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 43/48 Dance Dance Dance - Haruki Murakami



44/48 Children of Albion Rovers - edited by Kevin Williamson


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 44/48 Children of Albion Rovers - edited by Kevin Williamson



Love that collection. Features one of my all time favourite authors, Gordon Legge.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 21, 2011)

It's utterly brilliat isn't it? Felt a bit crap the other night, re-read it in one go and went to bed a much happier monkey.


----------



## strung out (Oct 22, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - H G Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes
47/50 _Feersum Endjinn_ - Iain M Banks
48/50 _The Invisible Man_ - H G Wells
49/50 _Pavane_ - Keith Roberts

*50/50 Emphyrio - Jack Vance*
*51/65 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin*

at the start of the year i made a little resolution that i'd try to read 52 sci-fi or fantasy books in 52 weeks. i had to read a few standard fiction books for my course earlier in the year, so i'm still 14 away from my target by my reckoning. now i've reached my (already revised once) target of 50, i'm adding 15 to the target to try and reach 52 sci-fi/fantasy books, 65 books overall.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> conan and the sorcerer (72/100)


victoria's wars (73/100)
empire of silver (74/100)
wheels of terror (75/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 25, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford (87/50)*


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 25, 2011)

1/30 God is Not Great: How Religion Ruins Everything by Christopher Hitchens
2/30 Z1N1: The Zombie Pandemic: 2012 Was Just the Beginning by Mitchell Layne Cook
3/30 Apocalypse of the Dead - Joe McKinney
4/30 Rise Again - Ben Tripp
5/30 Life - Keith Richards
6/30 Dead City - Joe McKinney
7/30 Zombie Apocalypse - Stephen Jones
8/30 The Chrysalids - John Windham
9/30 Behold the Man - Michael Moorcock
10/30 Pride and Prejudice and Zombies - Jane Austin and Seth Grahame-Smith
11/30 The Stupidest Angel - Christopher Moore
12/30 Lamb - Christopher Moore
13/30 The Lust Lizard of Melancoly Cove - Christopher Moore
14/30 The God Delusion - Richard Dawkins
15/30 The Portable Atheist - Christopher Hitchens
16/30 Flesh Eaters - Joe McKinney
17/30 Taking it Back - Joseph Talluto
18/30 America of the Dead - Joseph Talluto
19/30 White Flag of the Dead - Joseph Talluto

Just looking at my choice of reading this year and it made me  a little. Half the books I've read are straight Zombie fiction . Not a bad effort considering I've been at uni since March. Perhaps I can make it to 50 by the end of the year after all.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 25, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Meg: Primal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan
16/21 - Dune by Frank Herbert
17/21 - The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon by Stephen King
18/21 - Scar Tissue by Anthony Kiedis
19/21 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
20/21 - Meg: Hell's Aquarium by Steve Alten
21/26 - One Day by David Nicholls
22/26 - Just Kids by Patti Smith
23/26 - Sourcery by Terry Pratchett


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - H G Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes
47/50 _Feersum Endjinn_ - Iain M Banks
48/50 _The Invisible Man_ - H G Wells
49/50 _Pavane_ - Keith Roberts
50/50 _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
51/65 _The Lathe of Heaven_ - Ursula Le Guin

*52/65 Ubik - Philip K Dick*


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds
42/40 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami
43/40 The Mote in God's Eye - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
44/40 The Third Policeman - Flann O'Brien
45/40 In True Blood - Truman Capote
46/40 Diamond Dogs, Turquoise Days - Alastair Reynolds
47/40 A Scanner Darkly - Philip K. Dick

*48/40 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns
37/50 - A Good War - Patrick Bishop
38/50 - First Billion - Christopher Reich
39/50 - Something to Die For - James Webb
40/50 - Dead Horsemeat - Dominique Manotti
41/50 - Lorraine Connection - Dominique Manotti
42/50 - Bryant & May - and The Memory of Blood - Christopher Fowler
43/50 - Call of the Wild - Jack London
*44/50 - Mind of the Raven - Investigations and Adventures with Wolf-Birds - Bernd Heinrich*


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish I'd joined in this thread. Again. Can't get through half as many as some of you lot but I'd like a record of the year's reading. Mebbe I'll jot a list of what I can remember and just join in, shouldn't be too long 'cos Pillars Of The Earth took bloody ages.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> victoria's wars (73/100)
> empire of silver (74/100)
> wheels of terror (75/100)


from russia with love (76/100)


----------



## october_lost (Oct 26, 2011)

october_lost said:


> 24/30 A Chancer - James Kelman
> 25/30 The Eclipse and re-emergence of the Communist Movement - Gilles Dauve


26/30 Pedagogy of the oppressed - Paulo Freire
27/30 Anarchism and its aspirations - Cindy Milstein


----------



## Belushi (Oct 27, 2011)

The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12)
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12)
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12)
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12)
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12)
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12)
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12)
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12)
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12)
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)
'Submarine' Joe Dunthorne (15/12)
'The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum' Heinrich Boll (16/12)
'The Light of Day' Graham Swift (17/12)
'The Story of Film' Mark Cousins (18/12)
'The Poison Tree' Erin Kelly (19/12)
*'The Transformation (Metamorphosis) and Other Stories' Franz Kafka (20/12)*


----------



## pennimania (Oct 28, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 70 - The Squire - Enid Bagnold
> 71 - Never Let Me Go - Kazuo Ishiguro
> 72- Look Homeward Angel - Thomas Wolfe



73 The Demon in the House - Angela Thirkell
74 August Folly                         "        "
76 The Brandons                       "        "       I know these Thirkell novels would make Pickman's explode into a cloud of red smoke but they make me cry with laughter and I don't know another author who can convey the apalling energy of small boys so well 
77 The Summing Up -  Somerset Maugham
78 Clover - Susan Coolidge
79 Cranes Morning -- Andrani Aikath Gyaltsen - an astonishing piece of outright plagiarism, worth reading for the sheer cheek of it. I heard about this when Googling something else, and as I knew the original novel (the Rosemary Tree by Elizabeth Goudge) thought I would have a look. It seems as if the author thought that Goudge was so out of fashion that all she need do was use find and replace to change names like Margery with Gitashri, Devon with Mohurpukor and swans with cranes. It is literally the identical book.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 30, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*LaBrava by Elmore Leonard (88/50)*


----------



## idumea (Oct 30, 2011)

> 1/50 - The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi
> 2/50 - Punk Rock by Steven Waters
> 3/50 - That Face by Polly Stenham
> 4/50 - Jerusalem by Jez Butterworth
> ...



*17/50: Moon over Soho - Ben Aaaronovitch*
*18/50: Reamde - Neil Stephenson*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns
37/50 - A Good War - Patrick Bishop
38/50 - First Billion - Christopher Reich
39/50 - Something to Die For - James Webb
40/50 - Dead Horsemeat - Dominique Manotti
41/50 - Lorraine Connection - Dominique Manotti
42/50 - Bryant & May - and The Memory of Blood - Christopher Fowler
43/50 - Call of the Wild - Jack London
44/50 - Mind of the Raven - Investigations and Adventures with Wolf-Birds - Bernd Heinrich
45/50 - White Fang - Jack London


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds
42/40 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami
43/40 The Mote in God's Eye - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
44/40 The Third Policeman - Flann O'Brien
45/40 In True Blood - Truman Capote
46/40 Diamond Dogs, Turquoise Days - Alastair Reynolds
47/40 A Scanner Darkly - Philip K. Dick
48/40 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart

*49/40 Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakami*


----------



## pennimania (Oct 31, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 73 The Demon in the House - Angela Thirkell
> 74 August Folly " "
> 76 The Brandons " " I know these Thirkell novels would make Pickman's explode into a cloud of red smoke but they make me cry with laughter and I don't know another author who can convey the apalling energy of small boys so well
> 77 The Summing Up - Somerset Maugham
> ...



80 Plague 99 -Jean Ure
81 Come Lucky April - Jean Ure


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Oct 31, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
    2/50 the book of dave - will self
    3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
    4/50 my idea of fun - will self
    5/50 how the dead live - will self
    6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
    7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
    8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
    9/50 cock and bull -will self
    10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
    11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
    12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
    13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
    14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
    15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
    16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
    17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
    18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
    19/50 player one - douglas coupland
    20/50 porno - irvine welsh
    21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
    22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
    23/50 martin amis - dead babies
    24/50 valis - philip k dick
    25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
    26/50 the drought - j g ballard
    27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
    28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
    29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
    30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
    31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
    32/50 crash - j g ballard
    33/50 grits - niall griffiths
    34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
    35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
    36/50 hello america - j g ballard
    37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
    38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
    39/50 running wild - j g ballard
    40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
    41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
    42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
    43/50 media control - noam chomsky
    44/50 grey area - will self
    45/50 ubik - philip k dick
    46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
    47/50 junk mail - will self
    48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
    49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
    50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
    51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
    52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
    53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
    54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
    55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
    56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
    57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
    58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
    59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
    60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
    61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
    62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
    63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
    64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
    65/100 great apes - will self
    66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
    67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
    68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
    69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins
    70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
    71/100 millenium people - jg ballard
    72/100 party monster - james st james
    73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson
    74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick
    75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths
    76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins
    77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson
    78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel
    79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
    80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad
    81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky
    82/100 don quixote - cervantes
    83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka
    84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky
    85/100 vurt - jeff noon
    86/100 dead souls - nikolai gogol
    87/100 the roaches have no king - daniel evan weiss
    88/100 the house of the dead - fyodor dostoevsky 
*    89/100 devils - fyodor dostoevsky*
*    90/100 beyond good and evil - friedrich nietzsche*
*    91/100 kelly and victor - niall griffiths*
*    92/100 oblomov - ivan goncharov*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 1, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
 2/50 the book of dave - will self
 3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
 4/50 my idea of fun - will self
 5/50 how the dead live - will self
 6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
 7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
 8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
 9/50 cock and bull -will self
 10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
 11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
 12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
 13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
 14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
 15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
 16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
 17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
 18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
 19/50 player one - douglas coupland
 20/50 porno - irvine welsh
 21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
 22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
 23/50 martin amis - dead babies
 24/50 valis - philip k dick
 25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
 26/50 the drought - j g ballard
 27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
 28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
 29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
 30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
 31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
 32/50 crash - j g ballard
 33/50 grits - niall griffiths
 34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
 35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
 36/50 hello america - j g ballard
 37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
 38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
 39/50 running wild - j g ballard
 40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
 41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
 42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
 43/50 media control - noam chomsky
 44/50 grey area - will self
 45/50 ubik - philip k dick
 46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
 47/50 junk mail - will self
 48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
 49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
 50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
 51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
 52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
 53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
 54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
 55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
 56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
 57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
 58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
 59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
 60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
 61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
 62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
 63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
 64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
 65/100 great apes - will self
 66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
 67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
 68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
 69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins
 70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
 71/100 millenium people - jg ballard
 72/100 party monster - james st james
 73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson
 74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick
 75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths
 76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins
 77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson
 78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel
 79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
 80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad
 81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky
 82/100 don quixote - cervantes
 83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka
 84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky
 85/100 vurt - jeff noon
 86/100 dead souls - nikolai gogol
 87/100 the roaches have no king - daniel evan weiss
 88/100 the house of the dead - fyodor dostoevsky 
 89/100 devils - fyodor dostoevsky
 90/100 beyond good and evil - friedrich nietzsche
 91/100 kelly and victor - niall griffiths
 92/100 oblomov - ivan goncharov
*93/100 stump - **niall griffiths*


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - H G Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes
47/50 _Feersum Endjinn_ - Iain M Banks
48/50 _The Invisible Man_ - H G Wells
49/50 _Pavane_ - Keith Roberts
50/50 _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
51/65 _The Lathe of Heaven_ - Ursula Le Guin
52/65 _Ubik_ - Philip K Dick

*53/65 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card*
*54/65 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester*


----------



## pennimania (Nov 1, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 80 Plague 99 -Jean Ure
> 81 Come Lucky April - Jean Ure



82 The Franchise Affair _ Josephine Tey
83 Hawaii - James Michener


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 2, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*Submarine by Joe Dunthorne (89/50)*

I actually thought the film adaptation was better than the original novel. Go figure.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 6, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin (90/50)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> from russia with love (76/100)


dr no (77/100)
goldfinger (78/100)
a knight of st john (79/100)


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - H G Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes
47/50 _Feersum Endjinn_ - Iain M Banks
48/50 _The Invisible Man_ - H G Wells
49/50 _Pavane_ - Keith Roberts
50/50 _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
51/65 _The Lathe of Heaven_ - Ursula Le Guin
52/65 _Ubik_ - Philip K Dick
53/65 _Ender's Game_ - Orson Scott Card
54/65 _The Demolished Man_ - Alfred Bester

*55/65 Gateway - Frederik Pohl*
*56/65 Air - Geoff Ryman*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2011)

when we start the 2012 reading challenge, one of the guidelines will be that people do not list every single book they've read that year in each post. so, for example, rather than as some people have posting a list of perhaps 80 books towards the end of the year, people could simply, as i have, quote their previous post and add books read since then. thus, each post would have perhaps four or five titles in it making it easier for both posters and readers to know what's going on.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> when we start the 2012 reading challenge, one of the guidelines will be that people do not list every single book they've read that year in each post. so, for example, rather than as some people have posting a list of perhaps 80 books towards the end of the year, people could simply, as i have, quote their previous post and add books read since then. thus, each post would have perhaps four or five titles in it making it easier for both posters and readers to know what's going on.


 
I disagree with this suggestion. It should continue to be left to the discretion of the individual poster on the thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> I disagree with this suggestion. It should continue to be left to the discretion of the individual poster on the thread.


i don't give a flying fuck whether you agree with it or not. i take it you know the difference between a guideline and a fucking rule?


----------



## strung out (Nov 7, 2011)

I like being able to browse the lists of people with similar reading tastes to me. Spreading it out through the thread makes it quite hard to follow, particularly when there's no search thread function.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2011)

strung out said:


> I like being able to browse the lists of people with similar reading tastes to me. Spreading it out through the thread makes it quite hard to follow, particularly when there's no search thread function.


it's not a bloody new rule because giving you lot rules and expecting you to follow them is like herding cats


----------



## strung out (Nov 7, 2011)

I didn't say it was a rule, I was just giving some feedback on the guideline.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't give a flying fuck whether you agree with it or not. i take it you know the difference between a guideline and a fucking rule?



good morning to you too, sweet cheeks.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 7, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
 2/50 the book of dave - will self
 3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
 4/50 my idea of fun - will self
 5/50 how the dead live - will self
 6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
 7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
 8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
 9/50 cock and bull -will self
 10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
 11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
 12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
 13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
 14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
 15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
 16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
 17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
 18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
 19/50 player one - douglas coupland
 20/50 porno - irvine welsh
 21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
 22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
 23/50 martin amis - dead babies
 24/50 valis - philip k dick
 25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
 26/50 the drought - j g ballard
 27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
 28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
 29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
 30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
 31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
 32/50 crash - j g ballard
 33/50 grits - niall griffiths
 34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
 35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
 36/50 hello america - j g ballard
 37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
 38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
 39/50 running wild - j g ballard
 40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
 41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
 42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
 43/50 media control - noam chomsky
 44/50 grey area - will self
 45/50 ubik - philip k dick
 46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
 47/50 junk mail - will self
 48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
 49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
 50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
 51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
 52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
 53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
 54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
 55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
 56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
 57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
 58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
 59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
 60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
 61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
 62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
 63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
 64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
 65/100 great apes - will self
 66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
 67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
 68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
 69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins
 70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
 71/100 millenium people - jg ballard
 72/100 party monster - james st james
 73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson
 74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick
 75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths
 76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins
 77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson
 78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel
 79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
 80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad
 81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky
 82/100 don quixote - cervantes
 83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka
 84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky
 85/100 vurt - jeff noon
 86/100 dead souls - nikolai gogol
 87/100 the roaches have no king - daniel evan weiss
 88/100 the house of the dead - fyodor dostoevsky 
 89/100 devils - fyodor dostoevsky
 90/100 beyond good and evil - friedrich nietzsche
 91/100 kelly and victor - niall griffiths
 92/100 oblomov - ivan goncharov
 93/100 stump - niall griffiths
*94/100 existentialism and humanism - jean-paul sartre *
*95/100 frankenstein - mary shelley*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 8, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
> The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)
> Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)
> Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)
> ...



*Red: My Autobiography By Gary Neville (91/50)*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 11. *Under the Dome* - Stephen King - great storytelling but found the ending a little disappointing


12. *Sacred Games -* Vikram Chandra - wonderful


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> I like being able to browse the lists of people with similar reading tastes to me. Spreading it out through the thread makes it quite hard to follow, particularly when there's no search thread function.


me too


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 9, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Maigret and the Enigmatic Lett by Georges Simenon (92/50)*

All these years of not even thinking twice about checking out a Maigret novel, and it turns out they're fucking excellent.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 9, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 80 Plague 99 -Jean Ure
> 81 Come Lucky April - Jean Ure


82 The Headmistress - Angela Thirkell
83 Sputnik Sweetheart - Haruki Murakami


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns
37/50 - A Good War - Patrick Bishop
38/50 - First Billion - Christopher Reich
39/50 - Something to Die For - James Webb
40/50 - Dead Horsemeat - Dominique Manotti
41/50 - Lorraine Connection - Dominique Manotti
42/50 - Bryant & May - and The Memory of Blood - Christopher Fowler
43/50 - Call of the Wild - Jack London
44/50 - Mind of the Raven - Investigations and Adventures with Wolf-Birds - Bernd Heinrich
45/50 - White Fang - Jack London
46/50 - Wild Pork and Water Cress - Barry Crump


----------



## districtline (Nov 11, 2011)

Torbjörn Nilsson - De omänskliga (34/50) - some swedish political essays, all quite interesting
Stéphane Hessel - Time for Outrage! (35/50) - hard to understand that it sold almost 3 million copies in france.
Siri Hustvedt - The Summer Without Men (36/50) - probably her weakest novel yet...


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 12, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Goodnight Steve McQueen by Louise Wener (93/50)*


----------



## strung out (Nov 13, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - H G Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes
47/50 _Feersum Endjinn_ - Iain M Banks
48/50 _The Invisible Man_ - H G Wells
49/50 _Pavane_ - Keith Roberts
50/50 _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
51/65 _The Lathe of Heaven_ - Ursula Le Guin
52/65 _Ubik_ - Philip K Dick
53/65 _Ender's Game_ - Orson Scott Card
54/65 _The Demolished Man_ - Alfred Bester
55/65 _Gateway_ - Frederik Pohl
56/65 _Air_ - Geoff Ryman

*57/65 The Quantum Thief - Hannu Rajaniemi*
*58/65 Inverted World - Christopher Priest*


----------



## pennimania (Nov 13, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 82 The Headmistress - Angela Thirkell
> 83 Sputnik Sweetheart - Haruki Murakami


that should read
84 The Headmistress
85 Sputnik Sweetheart
86 Peace Breaks Out Angela Thirkell
87 Private enterprise   "        "
88 Au Revoir     -    Mary Moody (utter crap)
89 Barchester Towers - Anthony Trollope - hilarious


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 14, 2011)

_



			Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)
		
Click to expand...

_


> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> _Divorcing Jack by Colin Bateman (55/50)_
> ...



*Maigret Meets A Milord by Georges Simenon (94/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 15, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
 2/50 the book of dave - will self
 3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
 4/50 my idea of fun - will self
 5/50 how the dead live - will self
 6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
 7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
 8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
 9/50 cock and bull -will self
 10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
 11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
 12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
 13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
 14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
 15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
 16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
 17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
 18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
 19/50 player one - douglas coupland
 20/50 porno - irvine welsh
 21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
 22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
 23/50 martin amis - dead babies
 24/50 valis - philip k dick
 25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
 26/50 the drought - j g ballard
 27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
 28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
 29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
 30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
 31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
 32/50 crash - j g ballard
 33/50 grits - niall griffiths
 34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
 35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
 36/50 hello america - j g ballard
 37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
 38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
 39/50 running wild - j g ballard
 40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
 41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
 42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
 43/50 media control - noam chomsky
 44/50 grey area - will self
 45/50 ubik - philip k dick
 46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
 47/50 junk mail - will self
 48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
 49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
 50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
 51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
 52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
 53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
 54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
 55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
 56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
 57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
 58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
 59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
 60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
 61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
 62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
 63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
 64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
 65/100 great apes - will self
 66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
 67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
 68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
 69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins
 70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
 71/100 millenium people - jg ballard
 72/100 party monster - james st james
 73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson
 74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick
 75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths
 76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins
 77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson
 78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel
 79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
 80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad
 81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky
 82/100 don quixote - cervantes
 83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka
 84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky
 85/100 vurt - jeff noon
 86/100 dead souls - nikolai gogol
 87/100 the roaches have no king - daniel evan weiss
 88/100 the house of the dead - fyodor dostoevsky 
 89/100 devils - fyodor dostoevsky
 90/100 beyond good and evil - friedrich nietzsche
 91/100 kelly and victor - niall griffiths
 92/100 oblomov - ivan goncharov
 93/100 stump - niall griffiths
 94/100 existentialism and humanism - jean-paul sartre 
 95/100 frankenstein - mary shelley​*96/100the brothers karamazov fyodor dostoevsky*​


----------



## pennimania (Nov 16, 2011)

pennimania said:


> that should read
> 84 The Headmistress
> 85 Sputnik Sweetheart
> 86 Peace Breaks Out Angela Thirkell
> ...



90 Warday -Strieber and Kunetka
91 The Duke's Daughter - Angela Thirkell
92 Greybeard Brian Aldiss
93 City of the MInd Penelope Lively


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> dr no (77/100)
> goldfinger (78/100)
> a knight of st john (79/100)


22.11.63 (80/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 20, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Maigret Stonewalled by Georges Simenon (95/50)*


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 20, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate
(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham
(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder
(11/21) Pronto - Elmore Leonard
(12/21) Lady Killer - Ed McBain
(13/21) Cuba Libre - Elmore Leonard
(14/21) Luckiest Man, The Life and Death of Lou Gehrig - Jonathan Eig
(15/21) The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
(16/21) The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
(17/21) A Drink Before the War - Dennis Lehane​*(18/21) Rebel - Bernard Cornwell*​


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 22.11.63 (80/100)


full dark no stars (81/100)


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 23, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...



*Boombox by Gabriel Cohen (96/50)*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 12. *Sacred Games -* Vikram Chandra - wonderful


13. *The Lies of Locke Lamorra* - Scott Lynch - really, really enjoed this. Good fantasy writing!


----------



## petee (Nov 23, 2011)

petee said:


> 22/20 the irish war (geraghty)
> 23/20 harlem (gill)


24/20 vito marcantonio: radical politician (meyer)


----------



## districtline (Nov 23, 2011)

Emile Zola - Therese Raquin (37/50)


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> full dark no stars (81/100)


the talisman (82/100)


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 25, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 44/48 Children of Albion Rovers - edited by Kevin Williamson



45/48 The Burn - James Kelman
46/48 Boyracers - Alan Bissett
47/48 In The Miso Soup - Ryu Murakami


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 26, 2011)

48/48 253 - Geoff Ryman
49/48 Pack Men - Alan Bissett


----------



## strung out (Nov 26, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - H G Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes
47/50 _Feersum Endjinn_ - Iain M Banks
48/50 _The Invisible Man_ - H G Wells
49/50 _Pavane_ - Keith Roberts
50/50 _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
51/65 _The Lathe of Heaven_ - Ursula Le Guin
52/65 _Ubik_ - Philip K Dick
53/65 _Ender's Game_ - Orson Scott Card
54/65 _The Demolished Man_ - Alfred Bester
55/65 _Gateway_ - Frederik Pohl
56/65 _Air_ - Geoff Ryman
57/65 _The Quantum Thief _- Hannu Rajaniemi
58/65 _Inverted World_ - Christopher Priest

*59/65 Lord of Light - Roger Zelazny*
*60/65 Kraken - China Miéville*


----------



## Belushi (Nov 26, 2011)

The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12)
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12)
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12)
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12)
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12)
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12)
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12)
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12)
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12)
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)
'Submarine' Joe Dunthorne (15/12)
'The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum' Heinrich Boll (16/12)
'The Light of Day' Graham Swift (17/12)
'The Story of Film' Mark Cousins (18/12)
'The Poison Tree' Erin Kelly (19/12)
'The Transformation (Metamorphosis) and Other Stories' Franz Kafka (20/12)
*'The Family Tree' Carole Cadwalladr (21/12)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 48/48 253 - Geoff Ryman
> 49/48 Pack Men - Alan Bissett



I think we've been separated at birth. I've read four of the last six books you've read, and would love to read Pack Men. Is it worth paying a small fortune for to have it imported from the UK?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 26, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> I think we've been separated at birth. I've read four of the last six books you've read, and would love to read Pack Men. Is it worth paying a small fortune for to have it imported from the UK?



Tricky one. It is good, and follows up Boyracers well. As for paying a small fortune, I don't know. Somewhere between "A Chancer" (worth any amount) and "Kieron Smith Boy" (which while still good, isn't.)

Hope that helps (although I suspect not)


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Tricky one. It is good, and follows up Boyracers well. As for paying a small fortune, I don't know. Somewhere between "A Chancer" (worth any amount) and "Kieron Smith Boy" (which while still good, isn't.)
> 
> Hope that helps (although I suspect not)



Maybe I'll just reread Boyracers in the meantime, and hope that a cheapish secondhand copy  of Pack Men turns up on bookfinder.com in the near future.

It must be nearly twenty years since I've read Chancer. Another book I'll need to reread.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 27, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...


 
*The Gallant Pioneers: Rangers 1872 by Gary Ralston (97/50)*


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 28, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
 2/50 the book of dave - will self
 3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
 4/50 my idea of fun - will self
 5/50 how the dead live - will self
 6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
 7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
 8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
 9/50 cock and bull -will self
 10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
 11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
 12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
 13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
 14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
 15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
 16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
 17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
 18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
 19/50 player one - douglas coupland
 20/50 porno - irvine welsh
 21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
 22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
 23/50 martin amis - dead babies
 24/50 valis - philip k dick
 25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
 26/50 the drought - j g ballard
 27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
 28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
 29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
 30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
 31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
 32/50 crash - j g ballard
 33/50 grits - niall griffiths
 34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
 35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
 36/50 hello america - j g ballard
 37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
 38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
 39/50 running wild - j g ballard
 40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
 41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
 42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
 43/50 media control - noam chomsky
 44/50 grey area - will self
 45/50 ubik - philip k dick
 46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
 47/50 junk mail - will self
 48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
 49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
 50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
 51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
 52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
 53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
 54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
 55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
 56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
 57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
 58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
 59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
 60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
 61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
 62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
 63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
 64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
 65/100 great apes - will self
 66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
 67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
 68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
 69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins
 70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
 71/100 millenium people - jg ballard
 72/100 party monster - james st james
 73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson
 74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick
 75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths
 76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins
 77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson
 78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel
 79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
 80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad
 81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky
 82/100 don quixote - cervantes
 83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka
 84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky
 85/100 vurt - jeff noon
 86/100 dead souls - nikolai gogol
 87/100 the roaches have no king - daniel evan weiss
 88/100 the house of the dead - fyodor dostoevsky 
 89/100 devils - fyodor dostoevsky
 90/100 beyond good and evil - friedrich nietzsche
 91/100 kelly and victor - niall griffiths
 92/100 oblomov - ivan goncharov
 93/100 stump - niall griffiths
 94/100 existentialism and humanism - jean-paul sartre 
 95/100 frankenstein - mary shelley​96/100 the brothers karamazov - fyodor dostoevsky​*97/100 the outsider - albert camus*​*98/100 essays and aphorisms - arthur Schopenhauer*​*99/100 angels - denis johnson*​*100/100 mcbeth - william shakespeare*​*101/100 twilight of the idols/the antichrist - friedrich nietzsche*​


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 29, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate
(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham
(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder
(11/21) Pronto - Elmore Leonard
(12/21) Lady Killer - Ed McBain
(13/21) Cuba Libre - Elmore Leonard
(14/21) Luckiest Man, The Life and Death of Lou Gehrig - Jonathan Eig
(15/21) The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
(16/21) The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
(17/21) A Drink Before the War - Dennis Lehane​(18/21) Rebel - Bernard Cornwell​*(19/21) 52 Pickup - Elmore Leonard*​


----------



## pennimania (Dec 3, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 90 Warday -Strieber and Kunetka
> 91 The Duke's Daughter - Angela Thirkell
> 92 Greybeard Brian Aldiss
> 93 City of the MInd Penelope Lively


94 The Head of Kay's P g Wodehouse
95 The Log of the Sea of Cortez - John Steinbeck - God I love this book 
96 Mad World - Paula Birne ( Brideshead Revisited revisited)


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 4, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 48/48 253 - Geoff Ryman
> 49/48 Pack Men - Alan Bissett


50/48 A Confederacy of Dunces - John Kennedy Toole


----------



## strung out (Dec 4, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - H G Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes
47/50 _Feersum Endjinn_ - Iain M Banks
48/50 _The Invisible Man_ - H G Wells
49/50 _Pavane_ - Keith Roberts
50/50 _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
51/65 _The Lathe of Heaven_ - Ursula Le Guin
52/65 _Ubik_ - Philip K Dick
53/65 _Ender's Game_ - Orson Scott Card
54/65 _The Demolished Man_ - Alfred Bester
55/65 _Gateway_ - Frederik Pohl
56/65 _Air_ - Geoff Ryman
57/65 _The Quantum Thief _- Hannu Rajaniemi
58/65 _Inverted World_ - Christopher Priest
59/65 _Lord of Light_ - Roger Zelazny
60/65 _Kraken_ - China Miéville

*61/65 How to Live Safely in a Science Fictional Universe - Charles Yu*
*62/65 Now Wait for Last Year - Philip K Dick*
*63/65 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 13. *The Lies of Locke Lamorra* - Scott Lynch - really, really enjoed this. Good fantasy writing!



14: *Prague Fatale* - Philip Kerr - petered out a bit at the end but was still very good


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 7, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...


 
*Live from New York: An Uncensored History of Saturday Night Live by Tom Shales and James Andrew Miller (98/50)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 9, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...


 
*March Violets by Philip Kerr (99/50)*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns
37/50 - A Good War - Patrick Bishop
38/50 - First Billion - Christopher Reich
39/50 - Something to Die For - James Webb
40/50 - Dead Horsemeat - Dominique Manotti
41/50 - Lorraine Connection - Dominique Manotti
42/50 - Bryant & May - and The Memory of Blood - Christopher Fowler
43/50 - Call of the Wild - Jack London
44/50 - Mind of the Raven - Investigations and Adventures with Wolf-Birds - Bernd Heinrich
45/50 - White Fang - Jack London
46/50 - Wild Pork and Water Cress - Barry Crump
*47/50 - Embassytown - China Mieville*


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 9, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King
(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse
(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain
(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge
(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell
(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate
(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham
(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder
(11/21) Pronto - Elmore Leonard
(12/21) Lady Killer - Ed McBain
(13/21) Cuba Libre - Elmore Leonard
(14/21) Luckiest Man, The Life and Death of Lou Gehrig - Jonathan Eig
(15/21) The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
(16/21) The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
(17/21) A Drink Before the War - Dennis Lehane​(18/21) Rebel - Bernard Cornwell​(19/21) 52 Pickup - Elmore Leonard​*(20/21) The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald*​


----------



## Belushi (Dec 9, 2011)

The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12)
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12)
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12)
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12)
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12)
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12)
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12)
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12)
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12)
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)
'Submarine' Joe Dunthorne (15/12)
'The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum' Heinrich Boll (16/12)
'The Light of Day' Graham Swift (17/12)
'The Story of Film' Mark Cousins (18/12)
'The Poison Tree' Erin Kelly (19/12)
'The Transformation (Metamorphosis) and Other Stories' Franz Kafka (20/12)
'The Family Tree' Carole Cadwalladr (21/12)
*'I Want to Watch' Diego De Silva (22/12)*


----------



## petee (Dec 11, 2011)

petee said:


> 24/20 vito marcantonio: radical politician (meyer)


25/20 neighbors in conflict: the irish, germans, jews and italians of new york city, 1929-1941
(bayor)


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2011)

1/50 Kraken - China Mieville.
2/50 Cabal - Michael Didbin.
3/50 South: The story of Shackleton's last expedition 1914 - 1917 - Ernest Shackleton
4/50 The Snowman - Jo Nesbo
5/50 Unbroken - Laura Hillenbrand
6/50 The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo
7/50 The Devil's Star - Jo Nesbo
8/50 Nemesis - Jo Nesbo
9/50 The Redeemer - Jo Nesbo
10/50 The Leopard - Jo Nesbo
11/50 Dark Times - Daniel Kramb
12/50 True Grit - Charles Portis
13/50 Lustrum - Robert Harris
14/50 Earth Abides - George R Stewart
15/50 Diaries 1942-1954 - James Lees Milne
16/50 Diaries 1984-1997- James Lees Milne
17/50 Jar City. Arnaldur Indridason
18/50 Eye of the Red Tsar - Sam Eastland
19/50 Spies of the Balkans - Alan Furst
20/50 - An Irish Navvy: The Diary of an Exile. Donall MacAmhlaigh
21/50 Trick of the Dark - Val McDermid
22/50 - Berlin - Pierre Frei
23/50 - The Likes Of Us - A Biography of the White Working Class - Michael Collins
24/50 - London Under - Peter Ackroyd
25/50 - Roseanna - Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö
26/50 - Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
27/50 - A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin
28/50 - A Storm of Swords 1: Steel and Snow - George R R Martin
29/50 - A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold - George R R Martin
30/50 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin
31/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay
32/50 - Hitch 22 - Christopher Hitchens
33/50 - Killer Move - Michael Marshall
34/50 - One Day - David Nicholls
35/50 - Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
36/50 - The Corner: A year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood - David Simon and Ed Burns
37/50 - A Good War - Patrick Bishop
38/50 - First Billion - Christopher Reich
39/50 - Something to Die For - James Webb
40/50 - Dead Horsemeat - Dominique Manotti
41/50 - Lorraine Connection - Dominique Manotti
42/50 - Bryant & May - and The Memory of Blood - Christopher Fowler
43/50 - Call of the Wild - Jack London
44/50 - Mind of the Raven - Investigations and Adventures with Wolf-Birds - Bernd Heinrich
45/50 - White Fang - Jack London
46/50 - Wild Pork and Water Cress - Barry Crump
47/50 - Embassytown - China Mieville
*48/50 - The Curse of the Snakes - Christopher Fowler*

Bought this by mistake, one of my favourite authors, but this is an 'urban teen horror' novel - but actually I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 12, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Meg: Primal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan
16/21 - Dune by Frank Herbert
17/21 - The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon by Stephen King
18/21 - Scar Tissue by Anthony Kiedis
19/21 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
20/21 - Meg: Hell's Aquarium by Steve Alten
21/26 - One Day by David Nicholls
22/26 - Just Kids by Patti Smith
23/26 - Sourcery by Terry Pratchett
24/26 - Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoevsky​


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 12, 2011)

> _Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread) (51/50)_
> _The Man Who Went Up in Smoke by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (52/50)_
> _Too Much, Too Late by Marc Spitz (53/50)_
> _Misterioso by Alan Plater (Reread) (54/50)_
> ...


 
*A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (100/50)  *
Nickel and Dimed with funny jokes.


----------



## petee (Dec 12, 2011)

petee said:


> 25/20 neighbors in conflict: the irish, germans, jews and italians of new york city, 1929-1941
> (bayor)


26/20 pete: the story of peter v. cacchione, new york's first communist councilman (gerson)


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 13, 2011)

Sebastian Faulks - A Week in December (1/50)
Tom Quinn - London's Strangest Tales (2/50)
Samuel Taylor Coleridge - Selected Works (3/50)
Julian Barnes - A History of the World in 10 and half Chapters (4/50)
Martin Amis - The Moronic Inferno (5/50)
James Fenton - An Introduction to English Poetry (6/50)
Joseph Conrad - Youth (7/50)
Hilary Mantel - Fludd (8/50)
E.M Forster - The Machine Stops (9/50)
Iain McEwan - Solar (10/50)
Donna Tartt - The Secret History (11/50)
Jared Diamond - Guns, Germs and Steel (12/50)
Yevgeny Zamyatin - We (13/50)
Harry Ferguson - Kilo 17 (14/50)
Milan Kundera - The Unbearable Lightness of Being (15/50)
John Rothenstein - The Tate Gallery (16/50)
Virginia Woolf - The Lady in the Looking Glass (17/50)
Philip Warner - The SAS an Official history (18/50)
Andrew Graham Dixon - Caravaggio, A Life Sacred and Profane (19/50)
John Le Carre - The Spy Who Came in from the Cold (20/50)
Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot (21/50)
Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin (22/50)
Kate Atkinson - Behind the Scenes at the Museum (23/50)
Angela Carter - Nights at the Circus (24/50)
Bernd Growe - Edgar Degas (25/50)
Philip Kerr - Field Grey (26/50)
John Le Carre - Our Kind of Traitor (27/50)
Bill Hicks - Love All the People (28/50)

Overestimated......


----------



## october_lost (Dec 13, 2011)

october_lost said:


> 26/30 Pedagogy of the oppressed - Paulo Freire
> 27/30 Anarchism and its aspirations - Cindy Milstein


28/30 Fear of an Animal Planet - Jason Hribal
29/30 The Guillotine at Work - G.P Maximoff
30/30 The Northern Lights - Philip Pullman


----------



## pennimania (Dec 14, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 94 The Head of Kay's P g Wodehouse
> 95 The Log of the Sea of Cortez - John Steinbeck - God I love this book
> 96 Mad World - Paula Birne ( Brideshead Revisited revisited)


97 Mr Wu and Mr Stitch (letters between Evelyn Waugh and Diana Cooper) - Artemis Cooper
98 The Rainbow Comes and Goes - Diana Cooper


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 14, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 50/48 A Confederacy of Dunces - John Kennedy Toole


51/48 The Bullet Trick - Louise Welsh


----------



## petee (Dec 14, 2011)

seven posters said they'd read 200+ books this year.
well, identify yourselves.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2011)

petee said:


> seven posters said they'd read 200+ books this year.
> well, identify yourselves.


it's a public poll


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 14: *Prague Fatale* - Philip Kerr - petered out a bit at the end but was still very good


15. *The Complaints* - Ian Rankin. Good, not as compelling as the Rebus novels but that's hardly a surprise.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 15. *The Complaints* - Ian Rankin. Good, not as compelling as the Rebus novels but that's hardly a surprise.



The second book in the Malcolm Fox series, The Impossible Dead, is excellent.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> The second book in the Malcolm Fox series, The Impossible Dead, is excellent.


I've asked for that for Christmas


----------



## petee (Dec 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a public poll


ah.
still, i'd like to meet the ironguts/layabouts/professional editors who read more than 200 books a year.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 15, 2011)

petee said:


> ah.
> still, i'd like to meet the ironguts/layabouts/professional editors who read more than 200 books a year.



They could be judges on the Booker panel.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 15, 2011)

petee said:


> ah.
> still, i'd like to meet the ironguts/layabouts/professional editors who read more than 200 books a year.


I have probably read at least that many.

Most will be rereads or Elizabeth Seifert nonsense. I never put them down - I read them as mental chewing when I'm really REALLy stressed.

Which is quite often


----------



## petee (Dec 15, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Most will be rereads or Elizabeth Seifert nonsense.


this lady?
http://www.nytimes.com/1983/06/19/obituaries/elizabeth-seifert.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2011)

petee said:


> ah.
> still, i'd like to meet the ironguts/layabouts/professional editors who read more than 200 books a year.


*Members who voted for '201+'*


Cat Baloo
bi0boy
DotCommunist
butchersapron
Dillinger4
phildwyer
Pinette


----------



## pennimania (Dec 15, 2011)

petee said:


> this lady?
> http://www.nytimes.com/1983/06/19/obituaries/elizabeth-seifert.html


Yes - I am embarrassed to say.

I started collecting them because they have deliciously kitsch covers. Then I started reading them.

NOW I am addicted to crisp aprons, corn bread and stern but sexy doctors


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Yes - I am embarrassed to say.
> 
> I started collecting them because they have deliciously kitsch covers. Then I started reading them.
> 
> NOW I am addicted to crisp aprons, corn bread and stern but sexy doctors


haha


----------



## petee (Dec 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> *Members who voted for '201+'*
> 
> 
> Cat Baloo
> ...


----------



## petee (Dec 16, 2011)

pennimania said:


> I started collecting them because they have deliciously kitsch covers.


last year my wife, a library dean, organized a conference at her uni which included stuff like this. she now has posters on her office that are covers of paperbacks about girl gangs. i was able to land this guy as a speaker: http://salmongutter.blogspot.com/


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 16, 2011)

petee said:


> last year my wife, a library dean, organized a conference at her uni which included stuff like this. she now has posters on her office that are covers of paperbacks about girl gangs. i was able to land this guy as a speaker: http://salmongutter.blogspot.com/



Nice. There should be a thread for favourite book covers.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 16, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Nice. There should be a thread for favourite book covers.


Brilliant idea


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 17, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> _A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (100/50)_



*Since The Layoffs by Iain Levison (101/50)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 19, 2011)

> _A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (100/50)_
> _Since The Layoffs by Iain Levison (101/50)_



*The Football Men: Up Close with the Giants of the Modern Game by Simon Kuper (102/50)*


----------



## Belushi (Dec 19, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12)
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12)
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12)
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12)
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12)
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12)
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12)
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12)
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12)
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)
'Submarine' Joe Dunthorne (15/12)
'The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum' Heinrich Boll (16/12)
'The Light of Day' Graham Swift (17/12)
'The Story of Film' Mark Cousins (18/12)
'The Poison Tree' Erin Kelly (19/12)
'The Transformation (Metamorphosis) and Other Stories' Franz Kafka (20/12)
'The Family Tree' Carole Cadwalladr (21/12)
*'The New York Trilogy' Paul Auster (22/12)*
*
*


----------



## petee (Dec 21, 2011)

petee said:


> 26/20 pete: the story of peter v. cacchione, new york's first communist councilman (gerson)


27/20 biography of a tenement house: an architectural history of 97 orchard street (dolkart)

and i think that's it for the year. summary to follow.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 22, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12)
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12)
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12)
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12)
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12)
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12)
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12)
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12)
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12)
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)
'Submarine' Joe Dunthorne (15/12)
'The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum' Heinrich Boll (16/12)
'The Light of Day' Graham Swift (17/12)
'The Story of Film' Mark Cousins (18/12)
'The Poison Tree' Erin Kelly (19/12)
'The Transformation (Metamorphosis) and Other Stories' Franz Kafka (20/12)
'The Family Tree' Carole Cadwalladr (21/12)
'The New York Trilogy' Paul Auster (22/12)
*'Bonjour Tristesse' Francoise Sagan (23/12)*


----------



## machine cat (Dec 22, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds
42/40 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami
43/40 The Mote in God's Eye - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
44/40 The Third Policeman - Flann O'Brien
45/40 In True Blood - Truman Capote
46/40 Diamond Dogs, Turquoise Days - Alastair Reynolds
47/40 A Scanner Darkly - Philip K. Dick
48/40 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
49/40 Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakami

*50/40 The Windup Bird Chronicle - Haruki Murakami*
*52/40 Granny Made me and Anarchist - Stuart Christie*
*53/40 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks (re-read)*


----------



## strung out (Dec 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *50/40 The Windup Bird Chronicle - Haruki Murakami*
> *52/40 Granny Made me and Anarchist - Stuart Christie*
> *53/40 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks (re-read)*


no 51?


----------



## strung out (Dec 23, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - H G Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes
47/50 _Feersum Endjinn_ - Iain M Banks
48/50 _The Invisible Man_ - H G Wells
49/50 _Pavane_ - Keith Roberts
50/50 _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
51/65 _The Lathe of Heaven_ - Ursula Le Guin
52/65 _Ubik_ - Philip K Dick
53/65 _Ender's Game_ - Orson Scott Card
54/65 _The Demolished Man_ - Alfred Bester
55/65 _Gateway_ - Frederik Pohl
56/65 _Air_ - Geoff Ryman
57/65 _The Quantum Thief _- Hannu Rajaniemi
58/65 _Inverted World_ - Christopher Priest
59/65 _Lord of Light_ - Roger Zelazny
60/65 _Kraken_ - China Miéville
61/65 _How to Live Safely in a Science Fictional Universe_ - Charles Yu
62/65 _Now Wait for Last Year_ - Philip K Dick
63/65 _Against a Dark Background_ - Iain M Banks

*64/65 The Rediscovery of Man - Cordwainer Smith*
*65/65 Where Late the Sweet Birds Sang - Kate Wilhelm*
*66/65 The Crying of Lot 49  - Thomas Pynchon*
*67/65 Solar - Ian McEwan*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 25, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (100/50)
> Since The Layoffs by Iain Levison (101/50)
> _The Football Men: Up Close with the Giants of the Modern Game by Simon Kuper (102/50)_



*Margrave of the Marshes by John Peel and Sheila Ravenscroft (103/50)*


----------



## machine cat (Dec 25, 2011)

strung out said:


> no 51?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Dec 26, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
 2/50 the book of dave - will self
 3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
 4/50 my idea of fun - will self
 5/50 how the dead live - will self
 6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
 7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
 8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
 9/50 cock and bull -will self
 10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
 11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
 12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
 13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
 14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
 15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
 16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
 17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
 18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
 19/50 player one - douglas coupland
 20/50 porno - irvine welsh
 21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
 22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
 23/50 martin amis - dead babies
 24/50 valis - philip k dick
 25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
 26/50 the drought - j g ballard
 27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
 28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
 29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
 30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
 31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
 32/50 crash - j g ballard
 33/50 grits - niall griffiths
 34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
 35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
 36/50 hello america - j g ballard
 37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
 38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
 39/50 running wild - j g ballard
 40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
 41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
 42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
 43/50 media control - noam chomsky
 44/50 grey area - will self
 45/50 ubik - philip k dick
 46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
 47/50 junk mail - will self
 48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
 49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
 50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
 51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
 52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
 53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
 54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
 55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
 56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
 57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
 58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
 59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
 60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
 61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
 62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
 63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
 64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
 65/100 great apes - will self
 66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
 67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
 68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
 69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins
 70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
 71/100 millenium people - jg ballard
 72/100 party monster - james st james
 73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson
 74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick
 75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths
 76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins
 77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson
 78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel
 79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
 80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad
 81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky
 82/100 don quixote - cervantes
 83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka
 84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky
 85/100 vurt - jeff noon
 86/100 dead souls - nikolai gogol
 87/100 the roaches have no king - daniel evan weiss
 88/100 the house of the dead - fyodor dostoevsky 
 89/100 devils - fyodor dostoevsky
 90/100 beyond good and evil - friedrich nietzsche
 91/100 kelly and victor - niall griffiths
 92/100 oblomov - ivan goncharov
 93/100 stump - niall griffiths
 94/100 existentialism and humanism - jean-paul sartre 
 95/100 frankenstein - mary shelley​96/100 the brothers karamazov - fyodor dostoevsky​97/100 the outsider - albert camus​98/100 essays and aphorisms - arthur Schopenhauer​99/100 angels - denis johnson​100/100 mcbeth - william shakespeare​101/100 twilight of the idols/the antichrist - friedrich nietzsche​*102/100 the wind up bird chronicle - haruki murakami*​*103/100 the art of always being right - arthur schopenhauer*​*104/100 the world as will and representation vol 1 - arthur schopenhauer*​*105/100 ecce homo- friedrich nietzsche*​*106/100 thus spoke zarathustra - friedrich nietzsche*​*107/100 steppenwolf - hermann hesse*​*108/100 nausea - jean paul sartre*​


----------



## pennimania (Dec 26, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 97 Mr Wu and Mr Stitch (letters between Evelyn Waugh and Diana Cooper) - Artemis Cooper
> 98 The Rainbow Comes and Goes - Diana Cooper


99 A Kind of Loving - Stan Barstow
100 - Poor Cow - Nell Dunn
101 -The Light of Common Day - Diana Cooper


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 28, 2011)

(1/21) Under The Dome - Stephen King​(2/21) Right Ho, Jeeves - P G Wodehouse​(3/21) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson​(4/21) Killer's Wedge - Ed McBain​(5/21) With The Old Breed - E B Sledge​(6/21) The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais​(7/21) Harlequin - Bernard Cornwell​(8/21) The Tunnels of Cu Chi - Tom Mangold and John Penycate​(9/21) The Runaway Jury - John Grisham​(10/21) Gone - Mo Hayder​(11/21) Pronto - Elmore Leonard​(12/21) Lady Killer - Ed McBain​(13/21) Cuba Libre - Elmore Leonard​(14/21) Luckiest Man, The Life and Death of Lou Gehrig - Jonathan Eig​(15/21) The Redbreast - Jo Nesbo​(16/21) The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway​(17/21) A Drink Before the War - Dennis Lehane​(18/21) Rebel - Bernard Cornwell​(19/21) 52 Pickup - Elmore Leonard​(20/21) The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald​*(21/21) The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes - Arthur Conan Doyle*​*(22/21) A Christmas Carol - Charles Dickens*​


----------



## Belushi (Dec 28, 2011)

'The Boat to Redemption' Su Tong (1/12)
'Look to Windward' Iain M Banks (2/12)
'The Player of Games' Iain M Banks (3/12)
'The Sun Also Rises' Ernest Hemingway (4/12)
'War with the Newts' Karel Capek (5/12)
'To Have and Have Not' Ernest Hemingway (6/12)
'Lolita' Vladimir Nabokov (7/12)
'Waiting for Columbus' Thomas Trofimuk (8/12)
'Mr Norris Changes Trains' Christopher Isherwood (9/12)
'Goodbye to Berlin' Christopher Isherwood (10/12)
'Room" Emma Donoghue (11/12)
'Blindness' Jose Saramago (12/12)
'Zorba the Greek' Nikos Kazantzakis (13/12)
'Ways of Seeing' John Berger (14/12)
'Submarine' Joe Dunthorne (15/12)
'The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum' Heinrich Boll (16/12)
'The Light of Day' Graham Swift (17/12)
'The Story of Film' Mark Cousins (18/12)
'The Poison Tree' Erin Kelly (19/12)
'The Transformation (Metamorphosis) and Other Stories' Franz Kafka (20/12)
'The Family Tree' Carole Cadwalladr (21/12)
'The New York Trilogy' Paul Auster (22/12)
'Bonjour Tristesse' Francoise Sagan (23/12)
*'The Great Gatsby' F. Scott Fitzgerald (24/12)*


----------



## machine cat (Dec 28, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds
42/40 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami
43/40 The Mote in God's Eye - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
44/40 The Third Policeman - Flann O'Brien
45/40 In True Blood - Truman Capote
46/40 Diamond Dogs, Turquoise Days - Alastair Reynolds
47/40 A Scanner Darkly - Philip K. Dick
48/40 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
49/40 Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakami
50/40 The Windup Bird Chronicle - Haruki Murakami
51/40 Granny Made me and Anarchist - Stuart Christie
52/40 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks (re-read)

*53/40 The Player of Games - Iain M Banks (re-read)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 28, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> _A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (100/50)_
> _Since The Layoffs by Iain Levison (101/50)_
> _The Football Men: Up Close with the Giants of the Modern Game by Simon Kuper (102/50)_
> _Margrave of the Marshes by John Peel and Sheila Ravenscroft (103/50)_



*Maigret and the Hundred Gibbets by Georges Simenon (104/50)*


----------



## D'wards (Dec 29, 2011)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Meg: Primal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan
16/21 - Dune by Frank Herbert
17/21 - The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon by Stephen King
18/21 - Scar Tissue by Anthony Kiedis
19/21 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
20/21 - Meg: Hell's Aquarium by Steve Alten
21/26 - One Day by David Nicholls
22/26 - Just Kids by Patti Smith
23/26 - Sourcery by Terry Pratchett
24/26 - Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoevsky
25/26 - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex by Mark Kermode


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 15. *The Complaints* - Ian Rankin. Good, not as compelling as the Rebus novels but that's hardly a surprise.


16. *Red Seas Under Red Skies* - Scott Lynch. A good read!


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 29, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> _A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (100/50)_
> _Since The Layoffs by Iain Levison (101/50)_
> _The Football Men: Up Close with the Giants of the Modern Game by Simon Kuper (102/50)_
> _Margrave of the Marshes by John Peel and Sheila Ravenscroft (103/50)_
> _Maigret and the Hundred Gibbets by Georges Simenon (104/50)_



*Maigret's War of Nerves by Georges Simenon (105/50)*


----------



## pennimania (Dec 30, 2011)

pennimania said:


> 99 A Kind of Loving - Stan Barstow
> 100 - Poor Cow - Nell Dunn
> 101 -The Light of Common Day - Diana Cooper


102 - Up the Junction - Nell Dunn (I have decided I HATE her books - reading them because  daughter is having a Pete Doherty, Morrisey, Taste of Honey working class fiction thingy.)

And she and I usually read each others books.

I note Ms Dunn has gone back to her roots and writes for theGuardian these days rathe rthan slumming it in a sweetie factory.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Dec 30, 2011)

1/50 crime - irvine welsh
 2/50 the book of dave - will self
 3/50 polaroids from the dead - douglas coupland
 4/50 my idea of fun - will self
 5/50 how the dead live - will self
 6/50 concrete island - j g ballard
 7/50 The quantity theory of insanity - will self
 8/50 the sweet smell of psychosis - will self
 9/50 cock and bull -will self
 10/50 bluebeard - kurt vonnegut
 11/50 blood meridian - cormac mccarthy
 12/50 microserfs - douglas coupland
 13/50 galapagos - kurt vonnegut
 14/50 a scanner darkly - philip k dick
 15/50 less than zero - bret easton ellis
 16/50 the wasp factory - iain banks
 17/50 deadeye dick - kurt vonnegut
 18/50 slapstick - kurt vonnegut
 19/50 player one - douglas coupland
 20/50 porno - irvine welsh
 21/50 reheated cabbage - irvine welsh
 22/50 dorian an imitation - will self
 23/50 martin amis - dead babies
 24/50 valis - philip k dick
 25/50 mother night - kurt vonnegut
 26/50 the drought - j g ballard
 27/50 the divine invasion - philip k dick
 28/50 the drowned world - j g ballard
 29/50 high-rise - j g ballard
 30/50 one flew over the cuckoos nest - ken kesey
 31/50 the crystal world - j g ballard
 32/50 crash - j g ballard
 33/50 grits - niall griffiths
 34/50 the rules of attraction - bret easton ellis
 35/50 the unlimited dream company - j g ballard
 36/50 hello america - j g ballard
 37/50 empire of the sun - j g ballard
 38/50 the day of creation - j g ballard
 39/50 running wild - j g ballard
 40/50 the kindness of women - j g ballard
 41/50 rushing to paradise - j g ballard
 42/50 cocaine nights - j g ballard
 43/50 media control - noam chomsky
 44/50 grey area - will self
 45/50 ubik - philip k dick
 46/50 jailbird - kurt vonnegut
 47/50 junk mail - will self
 48/50 tough tough toys for tough tough boys - will self
 49/50 another roadside attraction - tom robbins
 50/50 the name of the world - denis johnson
 51/100 imperial bedrooms - bret easton ellis
 52/100 a crack up at the race riots - harmony korine
 53/100 even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins
 54/100 cats cradle - kurt vonnegut
 55/100 the dharma bums - jack kerouac
 56/100 infinite jest - david foster wallace
 57/100 bright lights big city - jay mcinerney
 58/100 off the rails in phnom penh - amit gilboa
 59/100 glamorama - bret easton ellis
 60/100 the informers - bret easton ellis
 61/100 dr mukti and other tales of woe - will self
 62/100 nineteen eighty-four - george orwell
 63/100 super-cannes - j g ballard
 64/100 brave new world - aldous huxley
 65/100 great apes - will self
 66/100 planet of the apes - pierre boulle
 67/100 lunar park - bret easton ellis
 68/100 jesus' son - denis johnson
 69/100 still life with woodpecker - tom robbins
 70/100 neuromancer - william gibson
 71/100 millenium people - jg ballard
 72/100 party monster - james st james
 73/100 tree of smoke - denis johnson
 74/100 confessions of a crap artist - philip k dick
 75/100 sheep shagger - niall griffiths
 76/100 villa incognito - tom robbins
 77/100 kingdom of fear - hunter s thompson
 78/100 zen in the art of archery - eugen herrigel
 79/100 easy way to stop smoking - allen carr
 80/100 heart of darkness - joseph conrad
 81/100 notes from underground - fyodor dostoevsky
 82/100 don quixote - cervantes
 83/100 the metamorphosis- franz kafka
 84/100 the idiot - fyodor dostoevsky
 85/100 vurt - jeff noon
 86/100 dead souls - nikolai gogol
 87/100 the roaches have no king - daniel evan weiss
 88/100 the house of the dead - fyodor dostoevsky 
 89/100 devils - fyodor dostoevsky
 90/100 beyond good and evil - friedrich nietzsche
 91/100 kelly and victor - niall griffiths
 92/100 oblomov - ivan goncharov
 93/100 stump - niall griffiths
 94/100 existentialism and humanism - jean-paul sartre 
 95/100 frankenstein - mary shelley​96/100 the brothers karamazov - fyodor dostoevsky​97/100 the outsider - albert camus​98/100 essays and aphorisms - arthur Schopenhauer​99/100 angels - denis johnson​100/100 mcbeth - william shakespeare​101/100 twilight of the idols/the antichrist - friedrich nietzsche​102/100 the wind up bird chronicle - haruki murakami​103/100 the art of always being right - arthur schopenhauer​104/100 the world as will and representation vol 1 - arthur schopenhauer​105/100 ecce homo- friedrich nietzsche​106/100 thus spoke zarathustra - friedrich nietzsche​107/100 steppenwolf - hermann hesse​108/100 nausea - jean paul sartre​*109/100 the castle - franz kafka*​*110/100 the fall - albert camus*​


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 30, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 51/48 The Bullet Trick - Louise Welsh


52/48 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami


----------



## machine cat (Dec 30, 2011)

1/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
2/40 South of the Border, West of the Sun - Haruki Murakami
3/40 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
4/40 Atomised - Michel Houellebecq
5/40 The State of the Art - Iain M Banks
6/40 The Running Man - Stephen King/Richard Bachman
7/40 The Battle for Spain - Antony Beevor
8/40 Wolf Totem - Jiang Rong
9/40 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K Dick
10/40 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
11/40 The Shape of Things to Come - H G Wells
12/40 Childhood's End - Arthur C Clarke
13/40 The Basque History of the World - Mark Kurlansky
14/40 Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
15/40 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M Banks
16/40 The Scar - China Mieville
17/40 Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein
18/40 Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
19/40 All the Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
20/40 The Crossing - Cormac McCarthy
21/40 Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
22/40 The Tiananmen Papers - Andrew J. Nathan, Perry Link, and Orville Schell
23/40 Walking on Glass - Iain Banks
24/40 No Retreat - Dave Hann and Steve Tilzey
25/40 Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds
26/40 Iron Council - China Mieville
27/40 Life of Pi - Yann Martel
28/40 Surface Detail - Iain M Banks
29/40 Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban
30/40 Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
31/40 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross
32/40 Porno - Irvine Welsh
33/40 The City and the City - China Mieville
34/40 The Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkien
35/40 The Two Towers - JRR Tolkien
36/40 The Return of the King - JRR Tolkien
37/40 Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert A. Heinlein
38/40 Crimson China - Betsy Tobin
39/40 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
40/40 Alone in Berlin - Hans Fallada
41/40 The Prefect - Alastair Reynolds
42/40 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami
43/40 The Mote in God's Eye - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
44/40 The Third Policeman - Flann O'Brien
45/40 In True Blood - Truman Capote
46/40 Diamond Dogs, Turquoise Days - Alastair Reynolds
47/40 A Scanner Darkly - Philip K. Dick
48/40 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
49/40 Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakami
50/40 The Windup Bird Chronicle - Haruki Murakami
51/40 Granny Made me and Anarchist - Stuart Christie
52/40 Ubik - Philip K Dick
53/40 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks (re-read)
54/40 The Player of Games - Iain M Banks (re-read)

*55/40 The Floodgates of Anarchy - Stuart Christie & Albert Meltzer *

Looks like that's it for the year for me. 

ETA: I forgot about one (Ubik)


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 31, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> _A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (100/50)_
> _Since The Layoffs by Iain Levison (101/50)_
> _The Football Men: Up Close with the Giants of the Modern Game by Simon Kuper (102/50)_
> _Margrave of the Marshes by John Peel and Sheila Ravenscroft (103/50)_
> ...



*Football Its a Minging Life! by Rick Holden (106/50) *


----------



## strung out (Dec 31, 2011)

1/30 _Lost and Found_ - Alan Dean Foster
2/30 _Slaughterhouse 5_ - Kurt Vonnegut
3/30 _The Black Cloud_ - Fred Hoyle
4/30 _Orlando_ - Virginia Woolf
5/30 _Swallows and Amazons_ - Arthur Ransome
6/30 _Tom's Midnight Garden_ - Philippa Pearce
7/30 _Life of Galileo_ - Bertolt Brecht
8/30 _The Death of Grass_ - John Christopher
9/30 _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ - H G Wells
10/30 _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_ - Mildred D Taylor
11/30 _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin
12/30 _The Chrysalids_ - John Wyndham
13/30 _Starship Troopers_ - Robert Heinlein
14/30 _Howl and Other Poems_ - Allen Ginsberg
15/30 _Behold the Man_ - Michael Moorcock
16/30 _Mortal Engines_ - Philip Reeve
17/30 _Junk_ - Melvin Burgess
18/30 _The Other Side of Truth_ - Beverley Naidoo
19/30 _The Body Snatchers_ - Jack Finney
20/30 _The Graveyard Book_ - Neil Gaiman
21/30 _Paradise_ - Abdulrazak Gurnah
22/30 _Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett
23/30 _The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
24/30 _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ - Manuel Puig
25/30 _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K Dick
26/30 _The Stars My Destination_ - Alfred Bester
27/30 _The Jungle Book_ - Rudyard Kipling
28/30 _Tau Zero_ - Poul Anderson
29/30 _Neuromancer_ - William Gibson
30/30 _Man Plus_ - Frederik Pohl
31/50 _Use of Weapons_ - Iain M Banks
32/50 _A Voyage to Arcturus_ - David Lindsay
33/50 _The Crystal World_ - J G Ballard
34/50 _Hothouse_ - Brian Aldiss
35/50 _The Player of Games_ - Iain M Banks
36/50 _The Windup Girl_ - Paolo Bacigalupi
37/50 _The Man in the High Castle_ - Philip K Dick
38/50 _The Kraken Wakes_ - John Wyndham
39/50 _The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
40/50 _Roadside Picnic_ - Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
41/50 _Of Men and Monsters_ - William Tenn
42/50 _Flowers for Algernon _- Daniel Keyes
43/50 _Earth Abides_ - George R Stewart
44/50 _Jem_ - Frederik Pohl
45/50 _Fahrenheit 451_ - Ray Bradbury
46/50 _The Galaxy Game_ - Phil Janes
47/50 _Feersum Endjinn_ - Iain M Banks
48/50 _The Invisible Man_ - H G Wells
49/50 _Pavane_ - Keith Roberts
50/50 _Emphyrio_ - Jack Vance
51/65 _The Lathe of Heaven_ - Ursula Le Guin
52/65 _Ubik_ - Philip K Dick
53/65 _Ender's Game_ - Orson Scott Card
54/65 _The Demolished Man_ - Alfred Bester
55/65 _Gateway_ - Frederik Pohl
56/65 _Air_ - Geoff Ryman
57/65 _The Quantum Thief _- Hannu Rajaniemi
58/65 _Inverted World_ - Christopher Priest
59/65 _Lord of Light_ - Roger Zelazny
60/65 _Kraken_ - China Miéville
61/65 _How to Live Safely in a Science Fictional Universe_ - Charles Yu
62/65 _Now Wait for Last Year_ - Philip K Dick
63/65 _Against a Dark Background_ - Iain M Banks
64/65 _The Rediscovery of Man_ - Cordwainer Smith
65/65 _Where Late the Sweet Birds Sang_ - Kate Wilhelm
66/65 _The Crying of Lot 49 _ - Thomas Pynchon
67/65 _Solar_ - Ian McEwan

*68/65 A Game of Thrones - George R R Martin*
*69/65 A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin*

and that's me done for the year now too. absolutely shattered though as i read that final book (all 900 pages of it) in a day and a half to make sure i squeezed it into this year's count. just need to decide whether to carry on with ASOIAF or move to something a bit lighter for a bit.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2011)

strung out said:


> and that's me done for the year now too. *absolutely shattered though as i read that final book (all 900 pages of it) in a day and a half to make sure i squeezed it into this year's count.* just need to decide whether to carry on with ASOIAF or move to something a bit lighter for a bit.



You nutter  This is why I chose a small book as my last of the year.


----------



## strung out (Dec 31, 2011)

i figured if i left it til after i go back to work, it would take me weeks to finish it! i am feeling a bit ill now though after reading 700 pages yesterday with scarcely a break.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 31, 2011)

strung out said:


> i figured if i left it til after i go back to work, it would take me weeks to finish it! i am feeling a bit ill now though after *reading 700 pages yesterday* with scarcely a break.


----------



## october_lost (Dec 31, 2011)

october_lost said:


> 28/30 Fear of an Animal Planet - Jason Hribal
> 29/30 The Guillotine at Work - G.P Maximoff
> 30/30 The Northern Lights - Philip Pullman


+1 Reclaiming the F Word - Catherine Redfern
+2 Work - Crimethinc
+3 Quite Right, Mr Trotsky - Denver Walker
+4 The Enemy is Middle Class - Andy Anderson


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 31, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 52/48 Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami



53/48 The Graveyard Book - Neil Gaiman
54/48 American Gods - Neil Gaiman


----------



## starfish (Dec 31, 2011)

Im pretty sure ive fallen short of my target but then it did take me the best part of 2 months to read 2 books.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2012)

1/21 - Crime by Irvine Welsh
2/21 - Life by Keith Richards
3/21 - Unsung Heroes of American Industry by Mark Poirier
4/21 - The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle
5/21 - No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy
6/21 - King of the Gypsies by Bartley Gorman
7/21 - The Guv'nor by Lenny McLean
8/21 - Meg: Primal Waters by Steve Alten
9/21 - Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski
10/21 - holes by Louis Sachar
11/21 - Saturday Night Peter by Peter Kay
12/21 - Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
13/21 - Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami
14/21 - Life of Pi by Yann Martel
15/21 - On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan
16/21 - Dune by Frank Herbert
17/21 - The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon by Stephen King
18/21 - Scar Tissue by Anthony Kiedis
19/21 - Reheated Cabbage by Irvine Welsh
20/21 - Meg: Hell's Aquarium by Steve Alten
21/26 - One Day by David Nicholls
22/26 - Just Kids by Patti Smith
23/26 - Sourcery by Terry Pratchett
24/26 - Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoevsky
25/26 - The Good, The Bad and the Multiplex by Mark Kermode
26/26 - CivilWarland in bad decline by George Saunders


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2012)

Just made it, done a lot of reading in the last week to crawl over the line


----------



## districtline (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, 2011 was a bit disappointing. My goal was 50, I ended up reading 37 books. My fiction reading goes through phases and I lost interest in the autumn instead focusing more on non-fiction. Anyway, next (this!) year should be better...


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jan 1, 2012)

Non-fiction is what I've read mainly for the last couple of years, the shame.


----------



## october_lost (Jan 1, 2012)

I aimed for 31-50, setting myself for the low 30's and managed 34. So, despite going through droughts, I managed my expectation.

Decided for 2012 to read some larger books, so setting my sights lower.


----------



## petee (Jan 1, 2012)

to summarize:

27/20 biography of a tenement house: an architectural history of 97 orchard street (dolkart)
26/20 pete: the story of peter v. cacchione, new york's first communist councilman (gerson)
25/20 neighbors in conflict: the irish, germans, jews and italians of new york city, 1929-1941 (bayor)
24/20 vito marcantonio: radical politician (meyer)
23/20 harlem (gill)
22/20 the irish war (geraghty)
21/20 the quakers and the english revolution (reay)
20/20 enough pamphlets on contemplative topics to equal a book (various authors)
19/20 the mystery of romuald and the five brothers (matus)
18/20 an infinity of little hours (maguire)
17/20 city of falling angels (behrendt)
16/20 a time to keep silence (leigh fermor)
15/20 the russian revolution (service)
14/20 the brain that changes itself (doidge) (assigned at work)
13/20 a free soil - a free people: the anti-rent war in delaware county (kubik)
12/20 divided we stand (darton)
11/20 lassie come-home (knight)
10/20 conservatives without conscience (dean)
9/20 working class new york (freeman)
8/20 hiroshima (hersey)
7/20 revenge of the lawn (brautigan)
6/20 you must remember this: an oral history of manhattan (kisseloff)
5/20 delusions of gender (fine)
4/20 on the irish waterfront (fisher)
3/20 a voice from old new york (auchincloss)
2/20 land and revolution (campbell)
1/20 the lost revolution (hanley and millar)

almost all nonfiction/history, mostly ireland or new york. must re-read 2; 5, 7, 14 were disappointing or worse; 12 i don't even remember; 1, 8, 18, 27 were good to excellent; 23, despite its 500 pages, was in places brisk or superficial and could have been a really monumental work if it had gone deeper, but is still hugely informative.

next year: more of the same, perhaps continuing the specialized stuff i was looking into there towards the end. i keep thinking i should read more fiction, but why?


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 2, 2012)

01 - Fernando Arrabal : The Burial of the Sardine
02 - Sigmund Freud: The Psychopathology of Everyday Life
03 - Tony Worobiec: Night and Lowlight Photography
04 - Charlotte Cotton: The Photograph as Contemporary Art
05 - Sylvia Plath: The Bell Jar
06 - Guy Debord: Society of the Spectacle
07 - Charlotte Rogers: The Bloody Sacrifice
08 - Patrick Susskind - Perfume
09 - Clive Davies, Glyn Tilley: The Iron Heart of Gwent
10 - S. Brent Plate: Blasphemy, Art That Offends
11 - J.K. Huysmans: The Oblate of St Benedict
12 - David Beth (Editor) - Atua
13 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez: Leaf Storm
14 - Michael Bertiaux: The Voudon Gnostic Workbook
15 - Tony Jukes: The Cwmcarn Dam Disaster
16 - David Beth: Voudon Gnosis (Expanded edition)
17 - Guilllero Arriaga: The Night Buffalo
18 - Michel Parry (Editor): The 5th Mayflower Book of Black Magic Stories
19 - John Wasley: Black and White Photography
20 - Ivor Matanle: Collecting and Using Classic Cameras
21 - Ivor Matanle: Collecting and Using Classic SLRs
22 - Maya Deren: Divine Horsemen
23 - John Elliott: The Industrial Development of the Ebbw Valleys 1780-1914
24 - Hugh Lamb (Editor): Gaslit Nightmares Volume 2
25 - Lady Cynthia Asquith (Editor): The Third Ghost Book
26 - Robert White: Discovering Old Cameras 1840-1939
27 - Robert White: Discovering Old Cameras 1945-1965
28 - Robert Aickman (Editor): 8th Fontana Book of Ghost Stories
29 - Lady Cynthia Asquith (Editor): The Second Ghost Book
30 - Humphrey Carpenter: Spike Milligan, the Biography
31 - Richard Chetwynd-Hayes (Editor): Cornish Tales of Terror
32 - Anneli Rufus: Party of One, the Loner’s Manifesto
33 - Gabriele Wittkop: The Necrophile


----------

